# Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 3)



## Sigman

...continued from Part 2.

Note: Hmmm, link doesn't seem to want to work...here's the long version:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/14841&highlight=movies&page=16


----------



## climberkid

I was so excited to see all those surefires in Get Smart. The one i couldnt get what whatever that maxabeam-looking incan was when they were in the sewer... it had the metal debris guard on it too like the maxabeam has.


----------



## Lee1959

I was dubbing a tape of Ghosthunters for my nephews and during 3 hours working and looking at it occasionally t the same time I saw various Maglights ranging from AA Minimags in various colors to a few larger D cell lights. 

I also saw an Inova X5, what looked like an X03 (or X02) a Streamlight Stylus Pro, and various unidentifiable ones. One is a small flat rectangular battery housing with a rotating LED head which looked familiar but I cannot place.


----------



## Lee1959

Its fors lights, not SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## climberkid

Volcano is on Encore right now and i was wondering what lights they use in the tunnel near the beginning of the movie. it was hard to tell.

and later in the movie they have a bunch of Maxabeams it looks like. soooo not fair.


----------



## Dr Jekell

kelmo said:


> I just saw "Get Smart." The movie was hilarious.
> 
> Agent 99 used a 6P Defender. Anne Hathaway in leather using a Surefire. WOW!!!



This post is useless with out pic's!!!


----------



## digitaldave

Dr Jekell said:


> This post is useless with out pic's!!!



Of the torches or Ms Hathaway in leather?


----------



## Monocrom

digitaldave said:


> Of the torches or Ms Hathaway in leather?


 
Buy both! .... er, I mean.... Both! :twothumbs


----------



## stuie25

*Silent hill movie light question*

Can any one tell me what the light is thats on the cop chicks vest in the movie silent hill, its like a mini flood light, its square, ive never seen one before but id love to have one, ive seen them on a few other movies as well. 
its had to tell what the tech is behind it, not sure if cfl or led 

Thanks
Stuart M.


----------



## Akubra

*Re: Silent hill movie light question*

IIRC, the cop was using an (Surefire) M6.......... .


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Silent hill movie light question*

Her SureFire M6 is not the light in question.


----------



## RyanA

Monocrom said:


> Buy both! .... er, I mean.... Both! :twothumbs



Huh? I checked all over B/S/T, still no listing for Ms. Hathaway. :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

RyanA said:


> Huh? I checked all over B/S/T, still no listing for Ms. Hathaway. :thinking:


 
I believe she was sold in record time.


----------



## Crenshaw

this has probably be convered before, but i was just watching ghost whisperer, and must say i find it amazing, that brothers on the road looking for gouls, and antique shop people (?) can afford lights that look alot like a surefire M4

also, in slightly older movies, i am amazed by the massive beam of light that comes from a maglite

Crenshaw


----------



## Illum

I recently watched "in the shadow of the moon" and managed to putt up a few screen shots....that flashlight looked out of place since everything that leads to the discussion of Apollo missions dates way back in the 80s





























its not a minimag 
but...
I'm not sure what it is


----------



## DM51

VERY cool shots! I wish I had a light that just stayed where you put it like that, lol. 

It looks like a Streamlight Stinger XT.


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: Silent hill movie light question*



stuie25 said:


> Can any one tell me what the light is thats on the cop chicks vest in the movie silent hill, its like a mini flood light, its square, ive never seen one before but id love to have one, ive seen them on a few other movies as well.
> its had to tell what the tech is behind it, not sure if cfl or led
> 
> Thanks
> Stuart M.




I've got the movie at home and know roughly what you're referring to...I originally thought it was the Molle Pentagon light
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013XY5YK/?tag=cpf0b6-20
At least that's what I think Heather Mason is carrying in Silent Hill 3 the game.


----------



## yellow

havent seen the movie, 
do You mean this light?
http://www.sonypictures.com/homevideo/silenthill/
its a bit too large, but seems like that OSRAM light with the tube to me
(OSRAM Dulux mini?)

... doh, link does not work.
"photo Gallery" and the left one in the lower row


----------



## Akubra

*Re: Silent hill movie light question*



Size15's said:


> Her SureFire M6 is not the light in question.



Oooops, reading the post properly would have helped I guess......... .


----------



## Illum

DM51 said:


> VERY cool shots! I wish I had a light that just stayed where you put it like that, lol.
> 
> It looks like a Streamlight Stinger XT.




I wouldn't, cuz I'll be losing alot of lights that way 
mmm, good guess..that might actually be it 
:wow:


----------



## RyanA

*Re: Silent hill movie light question*

Not sure what that thing is, it's huge. I wonder if its got a radio/mic setup in it too. It's not the light your looking for but the inova 24/7 can be used in the same fashion, and to induce seisures/maybe even vomiting, check out the multicolor strobe mode on inova's site.


----------



## kelmo

The trailer for "Journey to the Center of the Earth" has what appears to be a C2 or C3. When they fall a flashight flips out of Brandon Fraiser's hand and it definitely is a Centurion. I freezed framed it, the trailer was on a DVD rental. My wife just rolled her eyes when I went back to see what kind of flashlight was in the scene. Another reason to use a lanyard!


----------



## gswitter

Finally saw Iron Man yesterday. Anyone else notice the *red* Glo-Toob/UltraQuip Flash Cap?


----------



## 276

actually no what part of the movie?


----------



## gswitter

When Gweneth & The Feds blew the lock on the door to the lab... 

The Flash Cap _was_ the bomb. They used its magnetic base to stick it to the door.

(probably not UltraQuip's idea of product placement)


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Illum_the_nation said:


> I recently watched "in the shadow of the moon" and managed to putt up a few screen shots....that flashlight looked out of place since everything that leads to the discussion of Apollo missions dates way back in the 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a minimag
> but...
> I'm not sure what it is



That's a brass 2AA flashlight made for NASA by a company called ACR, or at least a very good copy thereof.

You can also see one tossed about in zero G in Apollo 13 and used a lot by the crew as they fix their spaceship.

One of the flashlights was up for auction in January last year, I think it sold for $2400 or so.

I'd love one!!!



Be lucky...


----------



## Illum

ACR sure makes ridiculously good looking beams for a 2AA light​


----------



## Illum

I was watching Jackie Chan's The Medallion again....
No flashlights 
Found a few weapon lights....nonsurefire


----------



## Size15's

Illum_the_nation said:


> I was watching Jackie Chan's The Medallion again....
> No flashlights
> Found a few weapon lights....nonsurefire


Whilst there are plenty of airsoft type clones out there, the bezel does look like a Z32 and it's difficult to see the foregrip housing to be sure. I suspect because I can't obviously see the L30's adapter collar that the light is not a genuine SureFire.


----------



## Crenshaw

gswitter said:


> When Gweneth & The Feds blew the lock on the door to the lab...
> 
> The Flash Cap _was_ the bomb. They used its magnetic base to stick it to the door.
> 
> (probably not UltraQuip's idea of product placement)



ahh, but thats what they get for using unbranded Lithium batteries..

Crenshaw


----------



## hopkins

*Headlamp: Journey Center of Earth*

Can anyone identify the headlamp? - in the new movie out today -Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008). Actor Brendan Frazier seen here swimming with the headlamp! This one's working
underwater - I think- , so I'm understandably curious.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

*Re: Headlamp: Journey Center of Earth*

I don't know about the headlight, but the flashlight they were using looked light a standard Surefire 6P.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Headlamp: Journey Center of Earth*

I'm merging this into the main Flashlights in Movies thread.


----------



## Size15's

The Journey to the Center of the Earth trailers show a SureFire C3 - including a CGI shot of it, and use of an M6 too.


----------



## hopkins

Is there a sub thread for 'headlamps' in movies & tv shows?


----------



## Illum

*Re: Headlamp: Journey Center of Earth*



hopkins said:


> Can anyone identify the headlamp? - in the new movie out today -Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008). Actor Brendan Frazier seen here swimming with the headlamp! This one's working
> underwater - I think- , so I'm understandably curious.



mmm, if It had a third strap that goes over the top of his head I dare to say its Black Diamond Vectra...but can't help you there on this one. One things for sure though, aside from the stenlight S7 or the zebralite there isn't very much headlights out there I dare to take underwater:laughing:


----------



## Juggernaut

No idea if this was mentioned before, but in “Demolition Man” they use a chrome Maxabeam.


----------



## hopkins

Thanks Illum - it looks like it could be a nichia 5mm powered by a coin cell (or 2).
If its got a good O-ring could be waterproof to a meter.


----------



## Solscud007

Im guessing no one here watched Hellboy 2: The Golden Army?

Selma Blair's Character, Liz Sherman, was carrying a M6 Guardian when they investigated the crime scene/murder scene of the auction house. I think one of the BPRD no-name Agents had a M3 but I couldnt get a good look at it.


----------



## climberkid

i have yet to see it. i will keep my eye out for that though. thanks!


----------



## Illum

posting screen shots isn't too hard though, given that you have a DVD to work with...these recent movies I haven't watched, can't download them because of network speed...or else I'd post more screen shots...

this is one of those threads thats...




:nana:


----------



## ttate90303

Solscud007 said:


> Im guessing no one here watched Hellboy 2: The Golden Army?
> 
> Selma Blair's Character, Liz Sherman, was carrying a M6 Guardian when they investigated the crime scene/murder scene of the auction house. I think one of the BPRD no-name Agents had a M3 but I couldnt get a good look at it.



Saw it this weekend and yeah, it was an M6.


----------



## bullfrog

Great thread!

Did anybody catch "Generation Kill" on HBO tonight? Not too bad.

There was a scene where a bunch of marines were wearing headlamps with dual LEDs during a sandstorm - anybody catch what type of lights they were?

I didn't notice any other lights in this episode...


----------



## climberkid

Watching cops right now and it looked like one of them had a very nice mod to his mag charger. looked a LOT brighter white than the other chargers that the cops around him had. makes me wonder if any LEO's here on CPF have ever been on cops.....??


----------



## Monocrom

climberkid said:


> Watching cops right now and it looked like one of them had a very nice mod to his mag charger. looked a LOT brighter white than the other chargers that the cops around him had. makes me wonder if any LEO's here on CPF have ever been on cops.....??


 
It's possible that his MagCharger was fresh off the charger, while the other cops may have been using theirs' for awhile.


----------



## climberkid

.....dang. you are probably right. but i would like to know if anyone has been on COPS. (on either end) 

I am actually very dissapointed in how many LEOs i see on TV or in person who dont think about how important light is...or at least they dont do anything about it. i hope i dont offend anyone with that remark.


----------



## Edwood

The Surefire M6 Guardian is making a frequent appearance in movies.

Just saw Hellboy II - The Golden Army, and it showed up there a lot.

Also seen in the Spiderwick Chronicles.

-Ed


----------



## dano

Edwood said:


> The Surefire M6 Guardian is making a frequent appearance in movies.
> 
> Just saw Hellboy II - The Golden Army, and it showed up there a lot.
> 
> Also seen in the Spiderwick Chronicles.
> 
> -Ed



HBII had a lot of M6's in it.

I just suffered through a movie called the Hunted with Benicio Del Toro and Tommy Lee Jones. Nice representation of Surefire's 12PM/Z in one of the scenes.

I was talking to a prop guy when they were filming Zodiac in S.F. and he was telling me that LED's aren't seen too often in movies as the beam doesn't film well. He also said that a lot of "handheld" lights are modded to increase power, in order to show up on film better (and more dramatically). They'll run power wires from the light to an external source, and then remove the wires later in post-production, or hide the wires in clothing, etc.

-dan


----------



## LEDninja

Just saw George of the Jungle fall down volcano tubes to the Center of the Earth.
"Watch out for that tre ...er... man eating plant."

Please help identify:


----------



## climberkid

All i can tell is that the first one is the SureFire M6 Guardian. Probably the second one too.


----------



## Tempest UK

climberkid said:


> Probably the second one too.



Definitely 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## gstrand

Saw Journey...center... yesterday... there are a couple M6's (did you see the one she finds that was covered in Dirt? Max's?) Looks like there was a 6p and maybe even an M3 or 4... it went by pretty quickly. The M6s are easier to ID.

Wondered what the headlamps were as well... 

...and the 3D in that flick was the best I've seen yet...


----------



## Illum

I just saw a trailer on the new Mummy movie: Kindom of Dragon Emperor...expect ALOT of M6?'s in that movie

there was at least 4 used in a group during an excavation part:nana:




tailcap



grip


----------



## Solscud007

Edwood said:


> The Surefire M6 Guardian is making a frequent appearance in movies.
> 
> Just saw Hellboy II - The Golden Army, and it showed up there a lot.
> 
> Also seen in the Spiderwick Chronicles.
> 
> -Ed




where was it in Spiderwick? I dont remember seeing it. I wonder if these movie M6s are using th MN20 or MN21 bulbs. and who in the production company is recommending them. I know there is a props master. i forget the title, but there is someone responsible for any prop that the actors touch or handle.


----------



## Size15's

You can see the child uses it as an under-the-covers book reading light in the movie trailer for Spiderwick.


----------



## Illum

if you tried reading with a M6 without a diffuser you'd know its near impossible. black words looks white regardless of font, and if your close enough you can literally feel the heat being deflected from the pages


----------



## Praxis

Solscud007 said:


> where was it in Spiderwick? I dont remember seeing it. I wonder if these movie M6s are using th MN20 or MN21 bulbs. and who in the production company is recommending them. I know there is a props master. i forget the title, but there is someone responsible for any prop that the actors touch or handle.



Used quite often early in the movie (had to sit through this one on an airplane recently). Boy uses it to explore the dark, creepy attic. Also used for reading in bedroom as Size15 notes. 

I found the M6 rather funny since the movie is about a single mother moving to an old mansion with her children. She must have a great source for CR123s and Surefire lights.


----------



## mwaldron

What I found great was that he read that book while hiding in the trunk all night with his M6. My suspicion is that the prolonged exposure to that bright light is what enabled him to see the bad guys for the rest of the movie!

I'm still excited about getting my first M6 (arriving Thursday), I've never had a light with that kind of runtime AND output! :huh:


----------



## Helmut.G

Size15's said:


> You can see the child uses it as an under-the-covers book reading light in the movie trailer for Spiderwick.


does it try to burn down the house that way?:devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Praxis said:


> Used quite often early in the movie (had to sit through this one on an airplane recently). Boy uses it to explore the dark, creepy attic. Also used for reading in bedroom as Size15 notes.
> 
> I found the M6 rather funny since the movie is about a single mother moving to an old mansion with her children. She must have a great source for CR123s and Surefire lights.


 
The average person watching the movie will think it's just some sort of cheap, 2D, inca. :shakehead


----------



## James Hamon

what lights do hilary swank and idris elba use in the reaping i know there incan and probably surefire but just wondering.


----------



## LEDninja

Illum_the_nation said:


> I just saw a trailer on the new Mummy movie: Kindom of Dragon Emperor...expect ALOT of M6s in that movie
> 
> there was at least 4 used in a group during an excavation part:nana:


How can you see what they were?






Ahh here is a closeup.


----------



## Size15's

Those appear to be painted and dressed M6's. Is there an HD trailer (or is that from the HD trailer already?)


----------



## LEDninja

1st picture was from the 'large' trailer.
2nd picture was cropped from the HD 1080 trailer.


----------



## Juggernaut

Just watched “Get Smart” and in one part in a sewer they use a black pelican Big D rechargeable light, I wasn’t sure a first but what it was, with it being dark and all, but when they showed the beam shot of it and you could see all the little black shadows from the light cage then I blatantly yelled it out to my friend in the theater.


----------



## climberkid

Juggernaut said:


> I blatantly yelled it out to my friend in the theater.


ok i was wondering what that light was....


----------



## Illum

LEDninja said:


> How can you see what they were?
> Ahh here is a closeup.


 
oo:
nevermind then...I distinctively remember I saw a pic looking from top down on the explorers...Ahh shucks. 

If this movie comes out I'll download it and take some shots, theaters here check for camcorders


----------



## 276

gstrand said:


> Saw Journey...center... yesterday... there are a couple M6's (did you see the one she finds that was covered in Dirt? Max's?) Looks like there was a 6p and maybe even an M3 or 4... it went by pretty quickly. The M6s are easier to ID.
> 
> Wondered what the headlamps were as well...
> 
> ...and the 3D in that flick was the best I've seen yet...



Headlamp looks like a black diamond


----------



## flashburn72

what are the lanterns used at the end of national treasure.
anybody know?


----------



## Size15's

Terminator: Salvation poster of Christian Bale as John Connor here shows his firearm to feature a SureFire M961XM03 (from what I can tell it's a 3" cable)
Strange that it's an old-style MH90 and LU10 but a new XM TailCap.
Edit: That's old-old style rather than previous version to the current version.


----------



## m16a

Size15's said:


> Terminator: Salvation poster of Christian Bale as John Connor here shows his firearm to feature a SureFire M961XM03 (from what I can tell it's a 3" cable)
> Strange that it's an old-style MH90 and LU10 but a new XM TailCap.



Christian Bale must be a flashaholic because he's legoing surefires:laughing:


----------



## Tachikoma

Here's an image


----------



## Student99

*New Terminator Movie*

I found a picture from the new Terminator 4 movie. Can anyone ID the weapon light on the rifle? Click on the picture to enlarge it.

Is it ok to include links?

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/37528


----------



## Dr Jekell

*Re: New Terminator Movie*

Try Here Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 3)


----------



## LEDninja

Solscud007 said:


> Im guessing no one here watched Hellboy 2: The Golden Army?
> 
> Selma Blair's Character, Liz Sherman, was carrying a M6 Guardian when they investigated the crime scene/murder scene of the auction house. I think one of the BPRD no-name Agents had a M3 but I couldnt get a good look at it.


They all had flashlights in that scene. Hellboy, Fishman, Firelady & at least 2 agents. Only Selma & 1 of the agents is in the trailers.
What kind of bezel is on the agent's flashlight. I am looking at the 6 little dots of light surrounding the main beam. Sorry, don't have/not familiar with Surefires.


----------



## Tachikoma

It's the M6 as said before.


----------



## Tachikoma

Double post, please delete.


----------



## Size15's

LEDninja said:


> What kind of bezel is on the agent's flashlight. I am looking at the 6 little dots of light surrounding the main beam.


Those are notches for the tool that SureFire use to screw on the window retaining ring. Plenty of SureFires feature this method.


----------



## ltiu

*The Descent - A "light" and other complaints review*

I finally found the chance to watch the movie "The Descent" this weekend. 

The verdict: The have crappy lights! Shxt! If only there were flashaholics in the movie (read: "US", "WE" on CPF). We'd light the cave up like 4th (or whatever is the day you light up the sky wherever you live).

... AND!!! Flares are a "No No" inside a cave. They should have brought HID's with them. They also did not bring any spare headlights and batteries and had crappy Mags for auxilliary lighting. 

The Petzl headlights they used are pretty common with the cavers I cave with. Not the best light but good enough.

Not to mention that they were using the wrong vertical gear going down the cave entrance. But that's another matter for a different forum.


----------



## I came to the light...

*Re: The Descent - A "light" and other complaints review*

lol, makes me wish I was in that movie


----------



## Illum

I'm been out looking for classic lights thats hotwired to look like surefires
theres a couple from U-571, they look like eveready's from the movies, but the beam "feels" like an m6 to me

they are chrome too :naughty:


----------



## Juggernaut

What’s the red filtered light in the second episode of “Generation Kill”?


----------



## stuie25

*Re: Silent hill movie light question*

screen shots


----------



## Illum

*Re: Silent hill movie light question*

it reminds me alot of Electroluminescent light panels...or the first of the HDS "action lights" fitted with a diffuser panel


----------



## Till

*Re: Silent hill movie light question*



stuie25 said:


> screen shots



Aren't those some kind of Pelican lights?


----------



## climberkid

As far as i saw that light didnt appear to be on pelican's website. seems like a pretty cool idea though.

Edit: it may be sold somewhere as a lapel/shoulder mic for a radio. im gonna see what i can find online.


----------



## Sgt. LED

The movie Mirrors has some explicit Magcharger use in it.


----------



## ninjaboigt

well, i just watched tropic thunder sunday night, and.....no i didnt remeber any flashlights worth looking at in the movie, BUT! the previews had the up coming movie " lakeview ter" with samuel L jackson, and he plays a cop, and has a bunch of flashlights, atleast two scenes with them, and then the wife of the neighbor had some plastic yellow flashlight. 

any body else see the previews? i cant get a good imagen off of google image.....


----------



## LEDninja

Did not notice the yellow plastic flashlights. They should be easy to find. Grrr!

Edit
Found it.


----------



## ninjaboigt

LOL nice! i still catn tell what it is, and i didnt even notice in picture four that he was even holdign a flashlight till u posted it


----------



## kosPap

Hey I got an episode of NCIS today...(did not catch the title)

So the2 good guys search a house with a M4 Sevatator (in case I am wrong it was a scorpion) and snotice someone in a room.

They enter and drop *both *beams on the poor guy....


----------



## radu1976

*LED lights in the last INDIANA JONES ??!! )*

Last week I saw the last INDIANA JONES with INDY oldie, but still goldie.
I am guessing they messed up with the flashlights because , considering the shape of the beam, the tint - a white one - and the hotspot I do believe they have used LED emitters in old design bodies. That's my impression.


----------



## 276

*Re: LED lights in the last INDIANA JONES ??!! )*

was watching Stargate Atlantis & they where using what i thought at first were chem lights but turned out to be an led light with an attachment add a stake to put in the ground.


----------



## Illum

*Re: LED lights in the last INDIANA JONES ??!! )*



radu1976 said:


> Last week I saw the last INDIANA JONES with INDY oldie, but still goldie.
> I am guessing they messed up with the flashlights because , considering the _shape of the beam_, the tint - a white one - and the hotspot I do believe they have used LED emitters in old design bodies. That's my impression.



if the beam is square then a TIR optic is used
If the beam has a irregular hotspot and theres rings all over the place then a smooth reflector is used
If the beam is a bright dot and very dim corona then its using a long reflector

can you describe this _shape of the beam_? :thanks:


----------



## Size15's

Doomsday used SureFire M4's handheld, and 6P's mounted on the rifles.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

276 said:


> was watching Stargate Atlantis & they where using what i thought at first were chem lights but turned out to be an led light with an attachment add a stake to put in the ground.


The best shot of the stake that also showed the way the LEDs looked. 





The cute Nicole DeBoer (as Dr. Alison Porter) and Dr. Carson Beckett with two lamp flashlights on table. Only the chem and stake lights worked outside in the fog.


----------



## 276

yeah those are the ones!


----------



## radu1976

*Re: LED lights in the last INDIANA JONES ??!! )*

The shape of the beam was round and I do not think they used SMO reflectors in their lights as the beam was very smooth - OP characteristic - Also the hotspot was quite big if I remember well. There are 2 weeks since I have seen the movie.
But man, I guess they really messed up .
50 years ago, was there any chance for the them to get white light from flashlights , I am wondering ? Hmm, maybe they found some strange artifacts during that Roswell incident







Illum_the_nation said:


> if the beam is square then a TIR optic is used
> If the beam has a irregular hotspot and theres rings all over the place then a smooth reflector is used
> If the beam is a bright dot and very dim corona then its using a long reflector
> 
> can you describe this _shape of the beam_? :thanks:


----------



## DRLski

*Stargate Atlantis Whispers stick light/lantern?*

To all the Stargate Atlantis fans, does anyone know what kind of stick light/lantern everyone is using after the flashlights stop working in the latest episode "Whispers"? Here's an example of the lights:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

*Re: Stargate Atlantis Whispers stick light/lantern?*

I noticed it too, but didn't really look too deep into it though. There was a pretty good close-up at one point. If I remember I'll see if I can get a pic of it. It looked like a couple of rows of 5mm led's, whatever it was.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Stargate Atlantis Whispers stick light/lantern?*

I'm merging this with Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 3).


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: Stargate Atlantis Whispers stick light/lantern?*



Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I noticed it too, but didn't really look too deep into it though. There was a pretty good close-up at one point. If I remember I'll see if I can get a pic of it. It looked like a couple of rows of 5mm led's, whatever it was.


Look up at post #96 now that DM51 merged with this thread.

I do not remember seeing these stake lights used in any Stargate series or movie.


----------



## glockboy

*Re: Stargate Atlantis Whispers stick light/lantern?*

It's in Stargate Atlantis series: "Whispers"
Season 4, Episode 6.



Flashfirstask?later said:


> I do not remember seeing these stake lights used in any Stargate series or movie.


----------



## 276

*Re: Stargate Atlantis Whispers stick light/lantern?*

Its last Fridays episode..


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: Stargate Atlantis Whispers stick light/lantern?*



glockboy said:


> It's in Stargate Atlantis series: "Whispers"
> Season 4, Episode 6.


I meant I did not remember seeing the stake lights before the recent Atlantis episode. A fast forward through S04 E06 did not seem to reveal any of the stake lights and "Whispers" is actually the last week S05 E07 episode and not S04 E06. 

These stake lights probably made it a bit harder to see in the fog and did not really illuminate anything that was not up close while inside as they seemed more useful for location and to be seen.


----------



## 276

*Re: Stargate Atlantis Whispers stick light/lantern?*

i think the primary reason was for location so u knew to shoot anything that didn't have the light.


----------



## qwertyydude

Ok I've just been wondering what kind of lights the exterminators use in the Discovery Channel show Verminators. All that I could tell is they were short barreled and bright incans. You'd think they'd use an led since they actually use it for work and the battery cost must be high since they're always using it. I doubt they're using rechargeables.


----------



## BobVA

I think I spotted an E1B being used on the new Fox series "Fringe".

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Bradlee

Can anyone identify the light in the Journey to the Center of the Earth trailer (here)? The one that is thrown up when they fall through the crust. It was bugging me I couldn't figure it out...


----------



## kelmo

It looks like a Surefire C3.

I just watched "Crazy Eights." Its a ghost slasher movie set in an abandoned hospital. Gee thats original. One of the characters had 2 M6s with beam shapers in his car's emergancy kit. Talk about being prepared!


----------



## Size15's

Bradlee said:


> Can anyone identify the light in the Journey to the Center of the Earth trailer (here)? The one that is thrown up when they fall through the crust. It was bugging me I couldn't figure it out...


That's a C3 without doubt. Noticed it was CGI at some points.


----------



## Black Rose

I was watching Ghost Hunters International last week and noticed one of the team members was using a Streamlight Super Tac.

My wife gets rather annoyed when I rewind the PVR in the middle of a show to check out the flashlights


----------



## Bruce B

Solscud007 said:


> Im guessing no one here watched Hellboy 2: The Golden Army?
> 
> Selma Blair's Character, Liz Sherman, was carrying a M6 Guardian when they investigated the crime scene/murder scene of the auction house. I think one of the BPRD no-name Agents had a M3 but I couldnt get a good look at it.



I concur, you are 100% correct... and yes it was a SF M3.

-Bruce


----------



## Bradlee

Size15's said:


> That's a C3 without doubt. Noticed it was CGI at some points.



Ah so it is! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Till

Just watched House of the Dead and Alone in the Dark.

You know, for such shitty movies that obviously spared expense on writing, acting and direction, they definitely spent the money on several Surefire M6s (and possible M4s) used throughout the movie!


----------



## kelmo

Size15's said:


> That's a C3 without doubt. Noticed it was CGI at some points.



Who would want to throw a perfectly good C3 down an endless pit!


----------



## Till

OT, but after falling that far, hitting that water would've been like hitting concrete and then obviously they're all dead.

But the C3 would've probably survived!


----------



## Monocrom

Till said:


> Just watched House of the Dead and Alone in the Dark.
> 
> You know, for such shitty movies that obviously spared expense on writing, acting and direction, they definitely spent the money on several Surefire M6s (and possible M4s) used throughout the movie!


 
Movies based on video games are usually crap-tacular. Even worse when it's vice-versa. (Although the film "Resident Evil" was better than decent).


----------



## Techjunkie

*Surefire M6 spotted on Eureka?*

Eureka, episode 307, Here Come the Suns, about 27 minutes in. Carter, Allison and Zane explore an abandoned underground facility, using what looks like two Surefire M6 flashlights, which are laughably huge in comparison to the incredibliy sophisticated, cell phone sized device they use next. I guess even in Eureka they can't manufacture a torch that's small and powerful with long runtime.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

*Re: Surefire M6 spotted on Eureka?*

Eureka could build the *Ultimate* flashlight. The problem is Eureka doesn't have a Flashaholic type geek. Any volunteers to move to Eureka?


----------



## qwertyydude

I don't even think the resident evil moves were all that spectacular. I think the best movie adaptation of a videogame has to be Silent Hill. Resident Evil wasn't even scary like the game whereas Silent Hill was just so creepily disturbing AND scary.


----------



## Tachikoma

RE movies are more Sci-Fi than horror, but I like them very much.
Just to remain OT, in the first one Rain uses a minimag AA with bite support.


----------



## kelmo

Ahhhh the lovely Michele Rodriquez. She can bite my lights anyday. I will not however let her drive my truck! LOL


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Just saw the "Streamlight Super Tac" being used in the TV show Fringe.

They seem to be favouring the ol' Streamlight Scorpion on CSI Miami these days.


----------



## kelmo

I just watched a movie called "Catacombs." It is set in the Catacombs under Paris. The lead character gets trapped in the Catacombs but has a Surefire Beast! She uses it to read a map. I was waiting for it to burst into flames. At one point she climbs a ladder and drops the light. A creepy French man picks it up and when she tries to get it back he says something in French and holds up some POS plastic D cell light and tosses the D cell light away and walks off with her light. Viva la France!


----------



## MiniLux

He just tells her that he needs her light, 'I need your light .... my light, your light', making comparison between both 



kelmo said:


> I just watched a movie called "Catacombs." It is set in the Catacombs under Paris. The lead character gets trapped in the Catacombs but has a Surefire Beast! She uses it to read a map. I was waiting for it to burst into flames. At one point she climbs a ladder and drops the light. A creepy French man picks it up and when she tries to get it back he says something in French and holds up some POS plastic D cell light and tosses the D cell light away and walks off with her light. Viva la France!


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> I just watched a movie called "Catacombs." It is set in the Catacombs under Paris. The lead character gets trapped in the Catacombs but has a Surefire Beast! She uses it to read a map. I was waiting for it to burst into flames. At one point she climbs a ladder and drops the light. A creepy French man picks it up and when she tries to get it back he says something in French and holds up some POS plastic D cell light and tosses the D cell light away and walks off with her light. Viva la France!


 
Is it one of those surreal, artsy films that are designed to confuse the audience?

If some creepy dude tried walking off with my Beast, I'd chase him down and beat him with my shoe.... A steel-toe boot still attached to my foot!


----------



## kelmo

Ooops!


----------



## kelmo

Yes it is. It also stars Pink. The Beast used in the movie had "John Wayne" batteries. It like John Wayne's guns, never ran out until the end of the movie to add to the creep factor. 

The movie also had the classic CPF mantra, "Rule #1 of the Catacombs, always have a secondary light sourse."

kelmo


----------



## unique

What is this? :thinking: (sorry about quality, I took it with my phone from the TV)


----------



## kelmo

It looks like a Surefire L5.


----------



## Size15's

kelmo said:


> It looks like a Surefire L5.


It could even be a KL5A bezel...

From my point of view it goes to show that flashlights need to be of a certain size in order to be used in certain applications.

There is a general impression that the L5 is a large flashlight, and whilst it may well be compared to many other flashlights, it is not really a large flashlight in that application.


----------



## Sgt. LED

How come Hollywood can supply cool orange and yellow lights for movies like the newer Posideon movie and we can't even come close!


----------



## Size15's

Sgt. LED said:


> How come Hollywood can supply cool orange and yellow lights for movies like the newer Posideon movie and we can't even come close!


As mentioned previously in this long thread the Orange SureFires were painted/coated by the movie-makers.
It isn't beyond the wit of CPFers to buy some orange [spray] paint and do the same. The result may not be as satisfying close-up in-hand compared to on the silver screen.

Al


----------



## gottawearshades

Yes. I personally thought the orange M4s in Posideon looked pretty lame.




Size15's said:


> As mentioned previously in this long thread the Orange SureFires were painted/coated by the movie-makers.
> It isn't beyond the wit of CPFers to buy some orange [spray] paint and do the same. The result may not be as satisfying close-up in-hand compared to on the silver screen.
> 
> Al


----------



## Paul520

Same show as #130 post above. Is it the same light?
(Maybe they can only afford one SF)


----------



## Monocrom

Paul520 said:


> Same show as #130 post above. Is it the same light?
> (Maybe they can only afford one SF)


 
Bit tough to tell, but that looks like a Surefire M3.


----------



## Size15's

Paul520 said:


> Same show as #130 post above. Is it the same light?
> (Maybe they can only afford one SF)


It does appear to be an L5 as well


----------



## Guy's Dropper

1:50-2:00 minutes. What flashlight is he using?


----------



## pfccypret

Guy's Dropper said:


> 1:50-2:00 minutes. What flashlight is he using?



Not sure, almost looks like an old Kel-light


----------



## Superdave

flashburn72 said:


> what are the lanterns used at the end of national treasure.
> anybody know?


 

In the 2nd national treasure they are all using M6's.. even get to see one thrown around a bit and still work.. lol

I have the DVD.. might be able to get some pics.


----------



## unique

Paul520, I noticed he had a light as well, but he had his own.
Dog had that light and he had his own.

At first I thought it was a TK10 and got all excited.


----------



## Lee1959

Did not recgnize what lights they showed as I was too far from the tv but they just had a commercial on Sci-fi that said

Definition of flashlight is a secret weapon against the dark. 

Thought it was prett kewl, lol.


----------



## LukeA

Size15's said:


> As mentioned previously in this long thread the Orange SureFires were painted/coated by the movie-makers.
> It isn't beyond the wit of CPFers to buy some orange [spray] paint and do the same. The result may not be as satisfying close-up in-hand compared to on the silver screen.
> 
> Al



I would use Gun-Kote. It's an extremely durable bake-on coating and it comes in numerous colors, including blaze orange and yellow.


----------



## Sgt. LED




----------



## 276

Lee1959 said:


> Did not recgnize what lights they showed as I was too far from the tv but they just had a commercial on Sci-fi that said
> 
> Definition of flashlight is a secret weapon against the dark.
> 
> Thought it was prett kewl, lol.


When?


----------



## mb5

Tachikoma said:


> RE movies are more Sci-Fi than horror, but I like them very much.
> Just to remain OT, in the first one Rain uses a minimag AA with bite support.



Is it a known MiniMag variant, or was it customized for the film? Kaplan has a black MiniMag that appears to be standard but there are no good shots of it in the film, just in pre-production.


----------



## Solscud007

Has anyone seen this article on SF website?
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/441/sesent/00#


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> Has anyone seen this article on SF website?
> http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/441/sesent/00#


 
The link just goes to the main page that contains all the articles. Which one in particular are you referring to?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Monocrom said:


> Solscud007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this article on SF website?
> http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/441/sesent/00#
> 
> 
> 
> The link just goes to the main page that contains all the articles. Which one in particular are you referring to?
Click to expand...

I think Solscud007 may be referring to the "Camera Lights Action" PDF based on the "441" in link.


----------



## ICUDoc

I was forced to go and see "Journey to the Centre of the Earth" with the kids the other night. I thought the movie was pretty poor, BUT about 30 mins in the heroine pulls out a Surefire M6. Then a couple of C3s in HA appear, and I THINK even a U2 makes an appearance. Interesting how the colour temperature seems to change so much from scene to scene. 
One last thing- they leave their lights and packs behind, but it all reappears a few scenes later. Wish my torches had that homing function.....


----------



## Size15's

Has anybody seen the movie "P2" - the security guard has a long 'dutylight' flashlight - no idea what it is.


----------



## Lee1959

276 said:


> When?


 

I have heard it several times so far, but not been in position or close enough to see it yet. It is a commercial for Ghosthunters though I have caught that much.


----------



## qwertyydude

Did anyone catch the latest Stargate Atlantis, The Lost Tribe? In the beginning when they were searching for Shepard it seems they were using some pretty long lights with large heads and strangely enough they weren't all that movie flashlight blue-white tint. It's funny but I think the ones with speaking roles got incans with warmer tones while background people were using led's cause they were obviously blue


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Besides the SureFire M4's, I see what you mean as at least three had a long black light that had a blue beam.

There were not many good opportunities to get a good grab of the shape but here is a couple. 


 ..


----------



## unique

Sorry about quality. These were the best views of the light I could get.
It also didnt seem that bright so not sure if its an expensive light..(Talking about the light in his hand, not the hardhat light. But if you know that too it would be great


----------



## gottawearshades

Hey, anybody a fan of Farscape?

We caught part of the "Peacekeeper Wars" movie over the weekend. A line of dialogue freaked me out.

Dago (a Luxan) tells his son Jothee that he's proud of him. Jothee replies, "It's genetics, Father. I's like the Luxan Lottery.

Am I reading too much into this, or does this mean someone who writes for the show is a flashaholic, and is passing us this code word?


----------



## Lee1959

gottawearshades said:


> Hey, anybody a fan of Farscape?
> 
> We caught part of the "Peacekeeper Wars" movie over the weekend. A line of dialogue freaked me out.
> 
> Dago (a Luxan) tells his son Jothee that he's proud of him. Jothee replies, "It's genetics, Father. I's like the Luxan Lottery.
> 
> Am I reading too much into this, or does this mean someone who writes for the show is a flashaholic, and is passing us this code word?


 


I loved Farscape, and saw that but I personally think you are reading something into it.


----------



## Crenshaw

anyone watched Max Payne yet?

what light is he using?

look like a U2, or Kroma of some sort to me....but i'm not really sure..

Crenshaw


----------



## kelmo

"Fringe" had the blond lead character use what looked like a Scorpian LED.


----------



## Size15's

Please can somebody help confirm the flashlight Brennan is using in the elevator door scene in Bones, Season 4, Episode 6 "_The Crank in the Shaft_".
She picks up something with tweezers and is also holding what appears to be a SureFire C3-BK. I don't have HD for a better quality picture so I'm not sure.


----------



## Black Rose

I watched that episode when it aired (HD) and missed the light completely....nuts.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Size15's said:


> Please can somebody help confirm the flashlight Brennan is using in the elevator door scene in Bones, Season 4, Episode 6 "_The Crank in the Shaft_".
> She picks up something with tweezers and is also holding what appears to be a SureFire C3-BK. I don't have HD for a better quality picture so I'm not sure.


What part of the show as I see the women using SF M6 lights while on top of the elevator early on and then when they went above where one picks up a butt with a tweezer, no light was visible. I do not normally watch this episode but if I knew where to look I can get a screen shot.


----------



## Size15's

Flashfirstask?later said:


> What part of the show as I see the women using SF M6 lights while on top of the elevator early on and then when they went above where one picks up a butt with a tweezer, no light was visible. I do not normally watch this episode but if I knew where to look I can get a screen shot.


Yes they were using M6's inside the elevator shaft.
I'm not talking about in the winch room, I'm talking about towards the end of the episode they were opening the lift door and Brennan spots a false fingernail in the door track.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Size15's said:


> Yes they were using M6's inside the elevator shaft.
> I'm not talking about in the winch room, I'm talking about towards the end of the episode they were opening the lift door and Brennan spots a false fingernail in the door track.


Looks to be a black SF C3


----------



## Size15's

It does doesn't it. Cheers!
Al


----------



## Patriot

I walked into the living room and How It's Made was showing how Tektite flashlights were made. They covered a couple of different models. 

My first "high end" LED light was the Tektite 1900 aluminum so the show captured my attention.


----------



## Monocrom

Just finished watching a segment from the MTV show called "Busted."

A Maryland police officer was using a *Streamlight UltraStinger* while searching through a red Acura Integra coupe.

The car belonged to a teenager who got caught with a roach, after being pulled over. Since he was cooperative, the officer let him go with an application to appear in cout at a later date.


----------



## WadeF

*Surefires on Monster Quest!*

Forgive me if someone has already posted about this. If you are aware of another discussion about this please feel free to point me and others to that discussion.

I was watching what I think was a newer episode of Monster Quest on the history channel. They were making a second attempt to film Giant Squid. This time they made up a camera rig with dual green lasers for measuring the size of the squid. They also had 4 lights on it, and at least two of them looked like some kind of Surefire, like E2DL's, or something with a Cree optic. What was interesting is when they put this rig in the water it quickly failed because the pressured crushed the lenses of the Surefires. 

I was wondering why they would throw on what looks like stock Surefires, which are not dive rated, if they are planning for this rig to go very deep in the water. What a blunder!  Did anyone else catch this episode and pick up on what they were using?


----------



## nzgunnie

*Re: Surefires on Monster Quest!*

Flashlights in TV shows thread - about 10 posts down from yours:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201208


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Surefires on Monster Quest!*

Saw the E2DL in _*Get Smart*_ being used by "Agent 99" (Anne Hathaway).


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Surefires on Monster Quest!*

Maybe the moderator can merge this over with the other thread.


Yes Wade....I saw that also and the did appear to be E2DLs. Those guys do a lot of goofy things equipment wise and so I'm fairly critical of their methods. I can't imagine why the group decided to use something so insufficient for the task they were trying to accomplish other than the expense of going with some rated HID equipment. I mean, if they're going to take the time and undergo the expense of boats, SCUBA and ROV's with the intent of discovering something previously unseen, why leave out something as important as good lighting. Any camera person or videographer would/should realize what they were using was a 1/10th of what was actually ideal.

Their night vision equipment is often pathetic also. In all their outings that team has never uncovered anything of significant scientific value. I've seen every episode a couple of times but I'm under the impression that the show is more about entertainment than actual discovery. Perhaps they're just yahoos.


----------



## WadeF

*Re: Surefires on Monster Quest!*

Mods, feel free to merge this with the Flashlights and TV topic. Doh. 

It is surprising that the Monster Quest teams go through a lot of expense with some things, but then fail at some of the basics. The more I watch it the more I notice these teams are a bunch of morons. I'd love to know who decided to strap those Surefire's on that rig when I don't think they are even rated as water proof. 

That team did get some amazing footage the first time around of a very large squid. I've seen enough video to know that was something really big. Shame their laser set up chased the squids away. Maybe instead of bright green lasers they should have used some kind of infra-red laser that Squids may not be able to see, but the camera would. 

I think Monster Quest should just hire a bunch of us to over see their missions.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Patriot36 said:


> I walked into the living room and How It's Made was showing how Tektite flashlights were made. They covered a couple of different models.


A older episode. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x2LxTmVM_g


----------



## Lee1959

I watched the first episode of the new season of Cities of the Underworld, and Don the host is still using his Inova X0 (new version) or X03 to good effect.


----------



## Tachikoma

I wasn't paying too much attention (IMO the series sucks), but it seemed to me that SF M4s were used in the last Knight Rider's episode.


----------



## shomie911

Paul520 said:


> Same show as #130 post above. Is it the same light?
> (Maybe they can only afford one SF)



It can't be an L5 (like Size15 said) because it is incandescent, notice the very orange tint (someone likely doesn't change the batteries often.)

The L5 would look either white or blue on camera as most LED flashlights do.

Anyway here's my contribution, I watched Quarantine a week or two ago and there were plenty of Surefires. AND a Maxabeam which I was pleasently surprised to see. However it was being used inside of a cramped close-quarters building; not exactly the Maxabeam's strongsuit.

It was great Flashaholic movie, Surefires, Maxabeam, darkness, zombies, creepy old buildings without power, it had it all. :twothumbs

EDIT:

If I remember correctly the Surefire's were the M4 and G2, but there may have been more.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Size15's

shomie911,
The flashlight being held in the photo in Paul52's post that you quoted looks more like a SureFire M3. I believe I was wrong. It looks more like an M3 than an L5.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Quarantine was awesome wasn't it!


----------



## shomie911

Size15's said:


> shomie911,
> The flashlight being held in the photo in Paul52's post that you quoted looks more like a SureFire M3. I believe I was wrong. It looks more like an M3 than an L5.



That's what I was thinking.

It's nice seeing non-flashaholics using better gear than the standard 2D Maglite.



Sgt. LED said:


> Quarantine was awesome wasn't it!



It was! 

A couple people I saw it with said it wasn't all that great, but I was transfixed by the whole situation.

People were screaming in the theater, zombies are running around and I was wondering "Hmm, they sure could have used an Malkoff M60F in that G2."

"Mental note: buy M60F for possible zombie quarantine."

:laughing:


----------



## Sgt. LED

I got one better!

Wendy said their lights sucked and they sure could of used some of mine!
:twothumbs I was SO proud of her.


----------



## shomie911

Sgt. LED said:


> I got one better!
> 
> Wendy said their lights sucked and they sure could of used some of mine!
> :twothumbs I was SO proud.



Someone deserves a new pair of shoes!!

Don't let her figure that out though, else she'll start giving out flashlight compliments all the time and you'll have no more money to spend on your addiction. :laughing:

Gotta say something on topic.

I think regardless of whether one is a flashaholic or not, flashlights add a lot of drama to any motion picture, or TV show. It's something about the whole tunnel vision effect that the cameras pick up.


----------



## bluecrow76

*Cities of the Underworld: What kind of flashlight?*

The History Channel Cities of the Underworld

So I've watched this show a few times and can never get a good enough view of the flashlight the host uses. It looks to me like an Inova X0 or X03. Anyone know for sure?

Every time I watch it I feel like writing in with some suggestions for a better light! 

MODS: I posted this here because I know he uses an LED light. Feel free to move it to a more appropriate forum.


----------



## Xak

*Re: Cities of the Underworld: What kind of flashlight?*

My guess was an XO3 as well. Looks like it doesn't have the Tirros (sp?) optic, though. Do they come with reflectors?

Yeah, he needs something like a Novatac, Amilite T5, or LumaPower IncenDio. They are brighter when needed, will run longer on low while in dark caves, and only use one 123 battery.

Although with all the light the camera crew puts out everywhere he goes perhaps he does need a bright beam most of the time. Still even most 2x123 type lights these days will be as bright or brighter on a medium setting and far more efficient. 

I would still like to see him with an American light on TV. I bet an Inova T1MP would be far better than what he has now. A new T3MP would be even better for him as well.

OT: I can't stand the silly music they turn on the second he goes underground somewhere. So cheesy. 

Great show, though! Makes me want buy a headlamp and go Splunking.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Cities of the Underworld: What kind of flashlight?*



Xak said:


> My guess was an XO3 as well. Looks like it doesn't have the Tirros (sp?) optic, though. Do they come with reflectors?



new ones do, with a K2 "waffle iron" chip [I forgot the name of the new flip chip K2, so I described it from observation]

you don't need throw in the underground, unless you happen to dwell in a cathedral


----------



## Marduke

I've seen him use the Inova Bolt on occasion also, but so far always an Inova of some sort.


----------



## 276

I have noticed the inova X5 once or twice.


----------



## kramer5150

Little late joining this thread....

Some more pics from Journey to the center of the earth. Hard to tell from the poor res but the girl has an M6 and Brendon has a Centurion. The kid also has a Centurion although not in this pic.












definitely C3


----------



## 276

I just bought that movie the other day and watched it today and was keeping an eye out for the lights surefire & black diamond.


----------



## Akubra

Not sure if that has been posted before, but a MagCharger stars in "Mirrors".


----------



## L.E.D.

There was some documentary on Discovery or somethin where there was a certain type of fish that goes on land to reproduce, and a bunch of people go to the beach to get them as they go on the land. You can clearly see where a man has a TASK FORCE 2C, and from the hotspot you can tell it's the Cree version.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

unique said:


> Paul520, I noticed he had a light as well, but he had his own.
> Dog had that light and he had his own.
> 
> At first I thought it was a TK10 and got all excited.



In the 10/22 episode “Seeing The Light” Dog and Leland go to a local cop supply store that has a flashaholic's dream wall! There were SFs galore (the guy from the store was showing them a G2), then Leland showed a bright strobing light (calling it a blinder), demoing it several times. As they're checking out, you can see from the boxes that they are Night-Ops Gladius lights! After returning to their office, they then proceed to show it to Beth, blinding her. They also show the rest of the team trying out their own lights. Now I want a Gladius!!!


----------



## James Hamon

think i saw a surefire u2 on the unit episode inquisition used by the character charles gray.it was early in the episode in the tunnel.


----------



## Paul520

LEDMaster2003_V2 said:


> In the 10/22 episode “Seeing The Light” Dog and Leland go to a local cop supply store that has a flashaholic's dream wall! There were SFs galore (the guy from the store was showing them a G2), then Leland showed a bright strobing light (calling it a blinder), demoing it several times. As they're checking out, you can see from the boxes that they are Night-Ops Gladius lights! After returning to their office, they then proceed to show it to Beth, blinding her. They also show the rest of the team trying out their own lights. Now I want a Gladius!!!


Just saw that episode, pretty good one:


----------



## 276

I want to see that episode!


----------



## picard

what lights do the characters in the Super natural TV show? I think they use SF centurion.


----------



## 276

I just watched it on youtube and they definitely go9t the Gladius, makes me tempted to get the updated version.


----------



## Monocrom

picard said:


> what lights do the characters in the Super natural TV show? I think they use SF centurion.


 
In the episode that takes place in the haunted house, with the group of ghost-seekers, both of the main characters are using Surefire M4 models.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

I see the Magcharger Agent Fox Moulder used on The X-Files is up for sale on E-Bay. The asking price is $1195.00. Any takers?


----------



## thegeek

LEDMaster2003_V2 said:


> In the 10/22 episode “Seeing The Light” Dog and Leland go to a local cop supply store that has a flashaholic's dream wall! There were SFs galore (the guy from the store was showing them a G2), then Leland showed a bright strobing light (calling it a blinder), demoing it several times. As they're checking out, you can see from the boxes that they are Night-Ops Gladius lights! After returning to their office, they then proceed to show it to Beth, blinding her. They also show the rest of the team trying out their own lights. Now I want a Gladius!!!




Did you happen to catch the name of the store? I'd like to check it out myself.


----------



## 276

Check on youtube, Episode: Seeing the Light, it might say there.


----------



## Black Rose

Anyone happen to know what the UV light that was used in last nights episode of Bones (S4, Ep8 - The Skull In The Sculpture) was?

I didn't get a good view of it at all and forgot to rewind the PVR to take a better look.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

thegeek said:


> Did you happen to catch the name of the store? I'd like to check it out myself.


See


----------



## curlyfry562

Looks like Bones is using an E2L. I think she has more Surefires than I do.


----------



## Chadder

Last night on the "Unit" there were a couple of good shots of the SF G2 LED. In one scene snake dog was crawling through a tunnel and was holding it almost like a product endorsement. My wife even saw it and asked, "don't you have one of those?" I responded that hopefully after Christmas I will have one in every color.


----------



## Monocrom

Chadder said:


> Last night on the "Unit" there were a couple of good shots of the SF G2 LED. In one scene snake dog was crawling through a tunnel and was holding it almost like a product endorsement. My wife even saw it and asked, "don't you have one of those?" I responded that hopefully after Christmas I will have one in every color.


 
Hmm.... are you sure about that last part? 

(Check out the link, below).

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185455


----------



## Chadder

WOW! That is what I get for avoiding the Market Place. I better tell my wife to be prepared to spend a whole lot more money!! I was excited about the new colors on SF's website.


----------



## Solscud007

LEDMaster2003_V2 said:


> In the 10/22 episode “Seeing The Light” Dog and Leland go to a local cop supply store that has a flashaholic's dream wall! There were SFs galore (the guy from the store was showing them a G2), then Leland showed a bright strobing light (calling it a blinder), demoing it several times. As they're checking out, you can see from the boxes that they are Night-Ops Gladius lights! After returning to their office, they then proceed to show it to Beth, blinding her. They also show the rest of the team trying out their own lights. Now I want a Gladius!!!




I have a gladius. SO glad i bought one. On clearance from LApolicegear. I just upgraded it with a Seoul P4 star. much brighter now. Go get one, they are fun.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

On tonights show of Fringe they had use of various Green and Red lights in a particual blinking pattern that could put you in a hypnotic state of sorts.


----------



## signal 13

Superdave said:


> In the 2nd national treasure they are all using M6's.. even get to see one thrown around a bit and still work.. lol
> 
> I have the DVD.. might be able to get some pics.


 
I was watching it today and I looked over at my girlfriend and said, "See, they have M6s! I totally need one!"

But I got the usual, "No you don't." :mecry:


----------



## Monocrom

signal 13 said:


> I was watching it today and I looked over at my girlfriend and said, "See, they have M6s! I totally need one!"
> 
> But I got the usual, "No you don't." :mecry:


 
What??

You're a man. You want an M6, then you do what every single man has done.... You get an M6.

You order it online from a shop that takes money orders, so there's no paper-trail. Then you have it sent to your job, instead of your home. And finally, you head out to your car when she's asleep; and sneak it into the house. When a major holiday or your Birthday rolls around, you show her the nice M6 that someone close to you "gave to you as a present."

This is all assuming she has no clue that you come to CPF.


----------



## climberkid

An E2D from The Myst. He sure holds it funny. They also had a yellow G2 but i couldnt get a good screen cap of it.


----------



## unique

*Here is another one from Dog the bounty hunter.

Anyone?








*


----------



## Size15's

unique said:


> Here is another one from Dog the bounty hunter.
> Anyone?


Looks like a SureFire L5 (possibly L5A)


----------



## kevin_d'marie

I agree, I think it is a Surefire L5.. but a better picture could help.


----------



## castmem

*question of the moment...*

So there's a question of the moment floating around the room here at my house. I know it's been asked about before some time back but I cannot find the thread even with the search. So here's the question... In the first Jurassic park, when the breakers need to be reset and the girl and park worker go out to the shed to reset the breakers and are being hunted by the raptors, What make and model pistol grip spot is she carrying and what side holster is she using for the light?

-Cast


----------



## Juggernaut

SureFire M6, Heros tonight.


----------



## QtrHorse

Juggernaut said:


> SureFire M6, Heros tonight.


 
:mecry: Thought I would be the first to post this.


----------



## DM51

*Re: question of the moment...*

There is a thread on Flashlights in TV shows and movies, so I'll move this question there.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: question of the moment...*



castmem said:


> So there's a question of the moment floating around the room here at my house. I know it's been asked about before some time back but I cannot find the thread even with the search. So here's the question... In the first Jurassic park, when the breakers need to be reset and the girl and park worker go out to the shed to reset the breakers and are being hunted by the raptors, What make and model pistol grip spot is she carrying and what side holster is she using for the light?
> 
> -Cast


From memory, it looked like a Pelican but I'm sure we'll find out for certain for you!


----------



## Juggernaut

QtrHorse said:


> :mecry: Thought I would be the first to post this.


 
I completely missed the conversation, I was simply staring at the light. Though I’d like to know were they found a $400 light in a gorilla war camp.


----------



## jchoo

*Re: Cities of the Underworld: What kind of flashlight?*

He had a Fenix T1 with orange switch on the episode that aired last night.



bluecrow76 said:


> The History Channel Cities of the Underworld
> 
> So I've watched this show a few times and can never get a good enough view of the flashlight the host uses. It looks to me like an Inova X0 or X03. Anyone know for sure?
> 
> Every time I watch it I feel like writing in with some suggestions for a better light!
> 
> MODS: I posted this here because I know he uses an LED light. Feel free to move it to a more appropriate forum.


----------



## 276

*Re: Cities of the Underworld: What kind of flashlight?*

Just bought the new Narnia movie and Edmund used a flashlight to signal for backup and fight a guard with it.


----------



## Sgt. LED

A nice OLD light!

I like the classic looks.


----------



## hyperloop

Black Rose said:


> Anyone happen to know what the UV light that was used in last nights episode of Bones (S4, Ep8 - The Skull In The Sculpture) was?
> 
> I didn't get a good view of it at all and forgot to rewind the PVR to take a better look.


 
OT here: Check out this author KATHY REICHS, Bones is based on her books and in the book titled Cross Bones, they make reference to "sickly yellow" incans that failed in a cave, then went on to specifically refer to Maglights. (so maybe it isnt THAT off topic)


----------



## divine

Juggernaut said:


> I completely missed the conversation, I was simply staring at the light. Though I’d like to know were they found a $400 light in a gorilla war camp.


It must have been in the flashaholic's area... there's always one. :laughing:


----------



## Juggernaut

divine said:


> It must have been in the flashaholic's area... there's always one. :laughing:


 
Oh silly me it’s always located two huts down from the torture / prison camp on the left right next to the battery hut.


----------



## hyperloop

Happened to be airing Aliens vs Predators here, the team is in the abandoned whaling station and some lights can be seen being used.

Something that looks like a Firstlight and something that is either a really white xenon or an LED light. 

Havent reached the stage of id-ing lights unless they're lights that are soooooo recognizable like the generic Mags. Can anyone comment?


----------



## Tachikoma

I remember Maxabeams in AvP, nothing else...


----------



## Ousanas

just catching up on Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles... Did anyone catch the "beater" flashlights in the shed of the people Sarah saved?? LOL


a couple of "dirty" M3's were pulled from under the tool bench.


----------



## Maxwell

Ousanas said:


> just catching up on Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles... Did anyone catch the "beater" flashlights in the shed of the people Sarah saved?? LOL
> 
> 
> a couple of "dirty" M3's were pulled from under the tool bench.




I noticed that. I love the sexy cyborg chick. :naughty:


----------



## Mockingbird

Tuesday night on House episode entitled "Joy to the World" - Cuddy was using a dual beam light while searching someone's house. I think it was a hammerhead.


----------



## The Alliance

I was just watching the bushwhacked episode of firefly - yeah, guess where I got my username from ! - the other day and they were using some pretty nice flashlights, several shots of the good beams.


----------



## QtrHorse

The main character in the new movie the Punisher, gave what looked like a long G2 to a little girl. 

Side note, do not see the movie. It is the worst movie I have seen in my life. I actually walked out half way through and I'm still mad I sat through that much of it.


----------



## elgarak

The Alliance said:


> I was just watching the bushwhacked episode of firefly - yeah, guess where I got my username from ! - the other day and they were using some pretty nice flashlights, several shots of the good beams.


Yup, good shots of the MaxaBeam. There's even one shot of the changing focus feature.

And Jayne uses a Surefire, forget which model.


----------



## american lockpicker

Does anyone know what flashlights were used in the Jurassic Park(the first one)movie? I know in the beginning there was a gold MiniMaglite.


----------



## kelmo

Last night on AMC they showed "The Day the Earth Stood Still." During the commercial breaks they asked what flashlight Bobby gave Klaatu.


----------



## Monocrom

QtrHorse said:


> The main character in the new movie the Punisher, gave what looked like a long G2 to a little girl.


 
Most likely a Surefire G3.


----------



## 276

kelmo said:


> Last night on AMC they showed "The Day the Earth Stood Still." During the commercial breaks they asked what flashlight Bobby gave Klaatu.



I am watching that now but i missed that part.


----------



## Zatoichi

Anyone done _The Descent_ yet? Tell me it's not a Mag...


----------



## Akubra

There is an M6 in The Day the Earth Stood Still remake-the scene after the sphere landed at Central Park.


----------



## The Alliance

elgarak said:


> Yup, good shots of the MaxaBeam. There's even one shot of the changing focus feature.
> 
> And Jayne uses a Surefire, forget which model.


Ha, I knew someone here would know that model. Thanks. 

$2,500. Whew. Not good enough to use from helicopters?
http://www.brightguy.com/products/Maxa_Beam_Basic_Package_MILITARY.php


----------



## Juggernaut

Zatoichi said:


> Anyone done _The Descent_ yet? Tell me it's not a Mag...


 
Why you don’t enter caves were you have to fight off monsters and have to trust your very life with only a Maglite:thinking:? Tisk tisk….:laughing:


----------



## 276

Theres supposed to be a sequel to Descent, hopefully they will have better lights!


----------



## Zatoichi

276 said:


> Theres supposed to be a sequel to Descent, hopefully they will have better lights!



I certainly won't be watching it unless they do!


----------



## Solscud007

Mythbusters use light on a few episodes. But nothing noteworthy. However many of the myths that involve the SF (San Francisco not Surefire) police I see surefire weapon lights. Shoptguns and MP5s have Surefire weapon lights.


----------



## MManley

Yellow Surefire G2 in last House episode(S05E11).

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/Moriquende/vlc2008-12-1415-41-21-26.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/Moriquende/vlc2008-12-1415-41-40-28.jpg

The pics are a bit poop since I had to use fraps.


----------



## Skyeye

In the original "The Day The Earth Stood Still", Klaatu (Michael Rennie) borrows an Everready 2D from Bobby Benson (Billy Gray), to signal his robot Gort.


----------



## picard

climberkid said:


> An E2D from The Myst. He sure holds it funny. They also had a yellow G2 but i couldnt get a good screen cap of it.



with all those high power lights, those guys still can't see the monsters.


----------



## picard

Size15's said:


> Has anybody seen the movie "P2" - the security guard has a long 'dutylight' flashlight - no idea what it is.




it was a black Maglite.


----------



## iluvflashlight

any one know what (all) flashlight is used in these movie 
The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
Hellboy rise of the golden army 
The stranger


----------



## kelmo

I saw Hellboy2 this weekend. Great flick!

They used M6s.


----------



## Bruce B

When I first saw Hellboy 2, I instantly recognized the Surefire M6's and when I told my parents, they were like... "Not again" :shakehead 

Sometimes it sucks being a Flashaholic. Thank God for Candle Power Forums. 



kelmo said:


> I saw Hellboy2 this weekend. Great flick!
> 
> They used M6s.


----------



## Maxwell

MManley said:


> Yellow Surefire G2 in last House episode(S05E11).
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/Moriquende/vlc2008-12-1415-41-21-26.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/Moriquende/vlc2008-12-1415-41-40-28.jpg
> 
> The pics are a bit poop since I had to use fraps.



I've seen that episode. My sister asked "What is that flashlight?" Since that light is my next purchase, I was able to tell her what it was.


----------



## Juggernaut

Again SureFire M6 in Heros:twothumbs.


----------



## srvctec

In Cities of the Underworld on History channel the host uses what looks like a couple of different Inovas (saw them again tonight). I've seen several different episodes and he always has a tail switch operated LED light. I'm not that familiar with Inovas though, so I'm not sure that's what they are.

Can anyone else confirm this? Anyone else see this show?


----------



## Monocrom

srvctec said:


> In Cities of the Underworld on History channel the host uses what looks like a couple of different Inovas (saw them again tonight). I've seen several different episodes and he always has a tail switch operated LED light. I'm not that familiar with Inovas though, so I'm not sure that's what they are.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this? Anyone else see this show?


 
I'm watching the show right now. (The episode about Roman Gladiators).

It looks as though he's using the same Inova model. The camera angles is what makes it seem as though it's more than one model. Got a couple of close up views of the light. 

It's an Inova X03 w/ natural finish. (You can get the same model at any Target store).


----------



## 276

I have seen him use the X5 a couple of times.


----------



## Monocrom

276 said:


> I have seen him use the X5 a couple of times.


 
Might have just been that one episode where he solely relied on the X03.

I did see what appeared to be either a natural X5 or possibly X1 in the hand of one of the guys who was showing him around the underground tombs.


----------



## Chadder

Monocrom said:


> Might have just been that one episode where he solely relied on the X03.
> 
> I did see what appeared to be either a natural X5 or possibly X1 in the hand of one of the guys who was showing him around the underground tombs.


 I was definitely an x5 in the other guys hand. There was a scene when the host used what looked like an incan that was black. It was only in one of the scenes. It struck me as odd since he always used the x03. Does anyone know what light that was?


----------



## 276

Monocrom said:


> Might have just been that one episode where he solely relied on the X03.
> 
> I did see what appeared to be either a natural X5 or possibly X1 in the hand of one of the guys who was showing him around the underground tombs.



Yeah i think it was one of the guys showing him around.


----------



## srvctec

Monocrom said:


> I'm watching the show right now. (The episode about Roman Gladiators).
> 
> It looks as though he's using the same Inova model. The camera angles is what makes it seem as though it's more than one model. Got a couple of close up views of the light.
> 
> It's an Inova X03 w/ natural finish. (You can get the same model at any Target store).



I thought it looked like one of the Inovas at Target. I don't own any Inovas, but thought it looked kind of familiar.


----------



## Bruce B

Tonight on the all new Criminal Minds, the officers involved in the vehicle chase and the FBI agents were using SF X300™ LED weapon lights.


----------



## madi05

do u know what llight is being used in the new mummy movie with jet li?

madi05


----------



## rayman

Zatoichi said:


> Tell me it's not a Mag...



It's really a Maglite but with a somehow weird rubber tailcape. Anyone know this tailcape for the D Maglite?

rayman


----------



## ninjaboigt

I donno if someone has posted this or not

but in punisher war zone, punisher gave a lil girl a G3, i think it was incan...cuz it was really white, and not blue....so i think after all the camreas and editing it was probably an incan

edit, it made a clicking noise as if it was a clicky. looked like a stock tailcap to me though!


----------



## Size15's

ninjaboigt said:


> I donno if someone has posted this or not
> 
> but in punisher war zone, punisher gave a lil girl a G3, i think it was incan...cuz it was really white, and not blue....so i think after all the camreas and editing it was probably an incan
> 
> edit, it made a clicking noise as if it was a clicky. looked like a stock tailcap to me though!


It's not unknown for sounds to be added during post-production.
Either because the person didn't realise it wasn't meant to have a sound, or because they knew it didn't and thought it should.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Size15's said:


> It's not unknown for sounds to be added during post-production.
> Either because the person didn't realise it wasn't meant to have a sound, or because they knew it didn't and thought it should.



Sort of like views through movie binoculars, where you and I know that the binocular image will become one full image of what we are looking at, the movie people will show two images of the same target. This, I guess, to let us know that it is a binocular view of the target being viewed. In the clicky sound of the flashlight, that is done, I would guess, to let us know that the flashlighht was turned on. Duh! 

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

Just finished watching The Smoking Gun: World's Dumbest Criminals 9.

#7 on the list was a guy from England who covered up his appearence with a parka, and tried robbing a convenience store.... with a black 3D Maglite.

He was holding it vertically, up against the side of his torso. The clerk was not impressed, hit the alarm, and locked the parka bandit in the store with him. The would-be robber used his Maglite to bust a window, and escape.... at least until the cops caught up with him.


----------



## Monocrom

Just saw a re-run of last Tuesday's episode of Estate of Panic, on the Sci-Fi channel. The three contestants who were left, near the end of the episode, had to dig through a spooky graveyard for cash. Being outside, at night, each was issued a large black Maglite. The guy had what looked like a 4D model, while the two women had what appeared to be 6D models.


----------



## Monocrom

Tonight's episode of "Homeland Security USA," (on ABC) had two stoners coming into California from Mexico. Detained at the border, their Toyota SUV was searched by U.S. Border Officers. Littered about the inside of the SUV were tiny particles of weed. One of the officers searching the vehicle was using a Streamlight Stinger LED model. (The head was clearly visible in one frame).

The stoners caught a lucky break. They were let go.


----------



## [email protected]

Illum_the_nation said:


> I recently watched "in the shadow of the moon" and managed to putt up a few screen shots....that flashlight looked out of place since everything that leads to the discussion of Apollo missions dates way back in the 80s
> its not a minimag  but...I'm not sure what it is



This was a custom light made for NASA by ACR electronics in Florida. They were brass, and a very limited edition. Current collector value about $3,000. for an original. Nothing special about them, though, Just a GE E10 2.4v bulb & 2 AA batteries.


----------



## [email protected]

Just for fun... Tektite and Tekna stuff scene in:

Titanic's final hours
Titanic's tragic sister
Fear Factor
The world is not enough
How it's Made
Flightplan
Power Rangers
Baywatch

Some details here> http://www.tek-tite.com/info/news.php


----------



## Wiggle

In the movie Se7en there is a scene where they are investigating a dark room with what looks like D-type maglite that flickers throughout the scene for extra suspense.


----------



## flash_bang

Size15's said:


> It's not unknown for sounds to be added during post-production.
> Either because the person didn't realise it wasn't meant to have a sound, or because they knew it didn't and thought it should.


kinda like when they amplify the sound as well as the size of the picture when the people look through binoculars? I love it when they do that and they know exactly what they're saying...


----------



## Patriot

This may have been mentioned already, but I was watching Transformers on Blue-ray earlier in the week and the kid's dad was using an M6 when the lights went out in the house. It didn't fit his character at all, but hey...it was cool that they used it.


----------



## Monocrom

Patriot36 said:


> This may have been mentioned already....


 
Been mentioned a few times. 

But this thread is too important to die! Keep the thread alive! :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot

Monocrom said:


> Been mentioned a few times.
> 
> But this thread is too important to die! Keep the thread alive! :twothumbs





oh....haha! 

It's so gigantic now that it's hard to keep track of.

As you stated, it is a great thread and worth keeping going.


----------



## Splunk_Au

for movie like Journey to the center of the earth, does SureFire actually provide these lights to them for marketing purposes? I would be hard to imagine the prop manager would budget for a $300+ flashlight


----------



## bluecrow76

I was wondering the same thing after watching that last week... I rented it just to see what lights were used! :devil:


----------



## Size15's

SureFire had an article on flashlights used in movies and tv.
Apparently, one of the reasons SureFires get used so much is that properties houses are able to use them as investments due to their durability. The same lights can be hired out again and again and again.


----------



## balou

I also read somewhere that the tint of most LED flashlights looks unfavorably on film, and that most incans are just to dim to be visible with all the stage lighting.

That would at least explain why a character uses an M6 as 'household' flashlight


----------



## jimhoff

balou said:


> ....
> That would at least explain why a character uses an M6 as 'household' flashlight



Hey now what's the problem with M6 for that?


----------



## Tachikoma

Ok, this is actually a goof/error report: in Fringe's last episode (1x12) Olivia uses a flashlight with Harries grip, the problem is the light is a SF M6 when filmed in front and from afar and it changes to a smaller one(E2D maybe?) when filmed from he side


----------



## Tachikoma

jimhoff said:


> Hey now what's the problem with M6 for that?


 
Maybe because "normal" families don't spend more than $400 on a tool like that :laughing:


----------



## kelmo

In last nights episode she uses what appears to be a Streamlight LED Scorpian. The beam was very blue. 

I really like this shows quirky style!

Hey I got a M6 for my houselight!


----------



## Monocrom

Tachikoma said:


> Ok, this is actually a goof/error report: in Fringe's last episode (1x12) Olivia uses a flashlight with Harries grip, the problem is the light is a SF M6 when filmed in front and from afar and it changes to a smaller one(E2D maybe?) when filmed from he side


 
It's Fringe.... A light that can change shape is the least unusual thing on that show.


----------



## KiwiMark

kelmo said:


> Hey I got a M6 for my houselight!



Geez you're weird 

Personally I like to use a Maglite . . . hotwire . . . with over 3000 Lumens.  The good thing is that I can check the entire back yard, without having to wave my torch around - why only light up a small area at a time?


----------



## Size15's

If you can see 'everything at once' Shirley that ruins the adventurous sense of exploration one feels when searching for something with a flashlight beam?
Certainly there is a certain 'shock and awe' about pushing back the night with flood of light but there are times when making things too easy takes the fun out of it!


----------



## KiwiMark

Size15's said:


> If you can see 'everything at once' Shirley that ruins the adventurous sense of exploration one feels when searching for something with a flashlight beam?
> Certainly there is a certain 'shock and awe' about pushing back the night with flood of light but there are times when making things too easy takes the fun out of it!



It's OK, I always have other lights I could use if I want a narrower field of view. With my lights I aim for variety in size, batteries, beam, etc. I have LED & Incan, I have flood & spot and I have AAA, AA, D, 16340 & 18650. My 3000 Lumen light will run (on high) for most of an hour too, it's pretty useful for an Incan, it has a low & medium - but they are more yellow than on full power.


----------



## american lockpicker

What was the light(s) used in Mission Impossible on the glasses? They looked like Maglite solitaires taped on it.


----------



## Cosmo7809

Was watching Kansas City SWAT the other night and one officer had a SF Z2 or G2z hanging off his neck with a lanyard.


----------



## Superdave

I noticed in recent episodes of Dirty Jobs, Mike Rowe seems to have the same light on him.. Might be a Pelican M6 but the beam looks terrible so maybe not. 

I'll try to get a pic...


----------



## 276

Don't think it was posted before but in lakeview terrace Samuel L Jackson is using a Surefire G3.


----------



## deKatt

How about last night's CSI?










(And why don't the cops on these shows ever just turn on the room lights?)


----------



## Size15's

deKatt said:


> How about last night's CSI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And why don't the cops on these shows ever just turn on the room lights?)


The standard SureFire M4 - staple of the TV shows.

I was told that light-switches can have valuable finger-print or other of-interest value which can be ruined or contaminated by the CSI operating it without examining it first...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

deKatt said:


> How about last night's CSI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And why don't the cops on these shows ever just turn on the room lights?)


That's a *SureFire M4*, as usual in CSI...


----------



## Superdave

IIRC in CSY NY they use more Streamlights then Surefires. but yah, in Las Vegas they pack some nice lights. 


BTW, confirmed about Mike Rowe.. it's a Pelican M6 that he uses. Maybe i'll send him a better lamp for it.. lol


----------



## ninjaboigt

Size15's said:


> The standard SureFire M4 - staple of the TV shows.
> 
> I was told that light-switches can have valuable finger-print or other of-interest value which can be ruined or contaminated by the CSI operating it without examining it first...


 

but...if they walk around in the scene with just a flash light, isnt it possible to contaminate it even more? lol i think tehy'd just take whatever prints or photos or eveidence they needed at the light switch and then turn it on. 

i wouldnt know though never been to a crime scene....


----------



## Size15's

ninjaboigt said:


> i wouldnt know though never been to a crime scene....


never been back to a crime scene... probably for the best... :nana:

Seriously though, we're talking tv and movies here and I'm sure there are plenty of misrepresentations for dramatic/artistic etc purpose.
The reality details of CSI are another world!


----------



## LED_astray

ninjaboigt said:


> ... the light switch and then turn it on....



I don't know if TV is accurate, nor do I know if leaving the lights off is normal at a crime scene, but I do know how well you see things depends on the angle of the light. Maybe they are trying to control that?

E.g. if I drop something on the floor that doesn't have good color contrast, I will sometimes use a flashlight at a low angle to spot it. (I assume it casts a better shadow and that improves its contrast, but I haven't really thought about it much.)


----------



## Paul520

Thanks USM0083 :twothumbs


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Anyone know what lights are being used in the 7th season of 24?
I couldn't accurately identify what lights they were using.


----------



## DC Plumber

*CSI flashlights?*

Does anyone here watch the CSI tv shows? They always have a flashlight in their hands and they all seem very bright. Does anyone recognize any of the lights? I know it's only a tv show, but Dirty Harry helped make the Smith and Wesson model 29 44 magnum famous and highly desired.


----------



## DM51

*Re: CSI flashlights?*



DC Plumber said:


> Does anyone here watch the CSI tv shows? They always have a flashlight in their hands and they all seem very bright...


Hello, Joe. 

There's a thread about lights in TV shows & movies, so we'll merge your inquiry into that one.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: CSI flashlights?*

Dunno if this was mentioned. but there is an episode of Bones where they use SF M6s. I think it was the xmas episode with the dead santa.


----------



## Illum




----------



## LukeA

nvm


----------



## Paul520

Illum_the_nation said:


> reminds me of a streamlight 3C-XP
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_3c-xp.htm



It does, but that one has a polymer body while this one looks like Al with
the anodizing wearing off at spots plus the tail looks different. Maybe
a very early edition?


----------



## vali

Seems to be a bit larger. 4C maybe?


----------



## Eric242

Charlize Theron used a *Surefire M6* in *In the Valley of Elah*.


----------



## ninjaboigt

did any body watch knight rider last night? 

towards the end of the episode, michael gets an extra spare ear piece. and it was in the glove compartment and i saw a leather man and i think i saw a black G2.

i was too busy staring at the leatherman i think it was a leatherman wave?


EDIT: i found the video on HULU and it was a black g2 not sure if its an led or incan.. but i dont think that multi tool is a leatherman....


----------



## Illum

Paul520 said:


> It does, but that one has a polymer body while this one looks like Al with
> the anodizing wearing off at spots plus the tail looks different. Maybe
> a very early edition?



well... what else kinda flashlight out there that has a switch that looks like _that?_


----------



## angelofwar

Just got done watching the latest Rambo flick...how do the Burmese soldiers out in the middle of Butfuk Egypt (Burma) get a hold of SF M6's and the juice to run them on??? I thought it was neat to watch the merc fire up his A2 Aviator with Red LED's when they're in the back of the deuce-and-a-half though!!!! Nice representation of SF lights in this one!!!


----------



## 276

I saw that a while back and i didn't pay attention to that


----------



## 276

Anybody know what light was used in Disturbia in the basement scene? i think it was a streamlight?


----------



## USM0083

Paul520 said:


> What could this be?


 
Streamlight SL-20X. We used to use them at my work.
http://www.copquest.com/10-2040.htm


----------



## Illum

ahh, so its a standard issue light
I couldn't find it in FLR so I presumed it was a 3C-XP


----------



## p1fiend

Anybody catch battlestar Galactica last night?

Anyone see the first (smaller) light that the Chief was using to inspect the cracks with Adama?

Sorry no screen cap :sigh:


----------



## BobVA

> scott.cr wrote in Part 2:
> "She's using the ultra-high output sticks in orange - nowadays they probably come in other colors, but back when the movie came out they were state-of-the-art. It was three sticks held together with black tape. Nothing fancy."


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2217469&postcount=128

I just listened to the director's commentary on TR 1 - lots of good nuts & bolts movie stuff in there - and he commented that they went through "thousands" of light sticks because of the short run time of the ultra-high output version.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## 276

Cool....never thought about how many they bought due to runtime.


----------



## Solscud007

Dunno if this has been mentioned before. I was watching an old episode of Bones Season 1. Agent Booth gave a gladius to a guy at the end of the episode.


----------



## SUREFIRED

If this has come up before, then my bad. I was watching Batman The Dark Knight and I saw one of the cops had a Surefire Millenium series turbohead combatlight. :twothumbs Heres the pic (kinda blurry) -


----------



## Size15's

SUREFIRED
Looks like it's an M500B WeaponLight?


----------



## SUREFIRED

Size15's said:


> SUREFIRED
> Looks like it's an M500B WeaponLight?


 
Yeah I thought so. The pic is blurry because that whole scene is is quick, the light is seen only a few frames.


----------



## Tempest UK

I think I saw a SureFire M4 being used in Friday the 13th, along with the usual Maglites and such...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Tempest UK said:


> I think I saw a SureFire M4 being used in Friday the 13th, along with the usual Maglites and such...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


Yep. Jared Padalecki used the same flashlight as he uses in "Supernatural"-- a trusty SureFire M4. He is a closet flashaholic, notice how tries to make a stop in other to change batteries in the middle of the movie... Only a very hardcore CPFer would stop running from Jason to replace the CR123s in his M4...


----------



## Tempest UK

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Yep. Jared Padalecki used the same flashlight as he uses in "Supernatural"-- a trusty SureFire M4. He is a closet flashaholic, notice how tries to make a stop in other to change batteries in the middle of the movie... Only a very hardcore CPFer would stop running from Jason to replace the CR123s in his M4...



It also seemed like he stopped to get the batteries out, got interrupted by Mr. Jason before he could change them, ran off and magically had a functioning M4 again anyway :thinking: But perhaps I wasn't paying attention 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## gottawearshades

Folks,

Did anybody watch the latest episode of Battlestar Galactica?

The Crew chief actually use a progression of three flashlights. What was the first one? I thought it might be a TK10 or TK11.

Anybody?


----------



## Zatoichi

gottawearshades said:


> Folks,
> 
> Did anybody watch the latest episode of Battlestar Galactica?
> 
> The Crew chief actually use a progression of three flashlights. What was the first one? I thought it might be a TK10 or TK11.
> 
> Anybody?



I've seen them all, and I don't think the TK11 was around at the time. Not sure about the TK10. Thanks for an excuse to watch them all again though! :twothumbs It's a brilliant series.


----------



## Monocrom

Tempest UK said:


> It also seemed like he stopped to get the batteries out, got interrupted by Mr. Jason before he could change them, ran off and magically had a functioning M4 again anyway :thinking: But perhaps I wasn't paying attention
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
Like any good flashaholic, he was carrying spares and swapped them out off camera.


----------



## xcel730

Man, we're one sick group lovecpf. Aside from flashlights, I also notice knives and watches and only when I'm NOT watching movies with my ladyfriend do I get to take screenshots of the movie. Anyway, I'm sure many of these movies have been covered, but hey, I got screenshots!!!

Note, I may not know all the flashlights, so feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

*=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
*24 - Season 1 - *
Found a Blooper - Between 7:00pm - 8:00pm, Jack Bauer had a SureFire M4 ... after commercial break, he was carrying an M6. Only Jack Bauer has the ability to be in the middle of nowhere and convert an M4 to M6 within a commercial break :laughing:

*Here's an image of the SureFire M4*





*Immediately after commercial break he's holding an M6*





*Here's a beamshot of the M6*
*



*

*=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
*24 - Season 2 - *
I think he's carrying a Streamlight Scorpion throughout this season.

*Here's a shot of it*





*Close up shots*





*



*

*



*

*



*

*=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
*24 - Season 4 - *

Seems like Jack Bauer is using a Laser Devices Operator OP-6 flashlight for this season.

*A Surefire G2 ish looking Flashlight on the foreground*
*



*

*For the rest of the season, it seems like Bauer is using the Laser Devices OP-6*
*



*











*=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
*24 - Season 5 - *
Look like Bauer is back to using the Streamlight Scorpion





*=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
*Resident Evil 2 - *

*Surefire M6*






*Surefire M2*







*Nothing like a beautiful women, wearing skimpy outfits to fight zombies*
*



*
*



*

*=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
*When a Stranger Calls*

Hmmm ... I wonder how many non-flashaholics would have a Surefire M6 by the door.









*=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
*CSI Las Vegas*

I see many Streamlight Scorpions, Surefire M4 and M6s in this awesome TV series.

*Streamlight Scorpion*






*Surefire M4*





*=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
*Bones*

*Brennan mainly uses Surefires*





*Here's Brennan holding an M6*











*Booth, on the other hand, uses a Gladius*
















*But Booth gave his Gladius away to a homeless guy. Hmmm ... unless the homeless guy has a lot of CR123a, it'll be nothing more than a fancy paper weight.*






*=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
*Ron Hood's Urbanmaster - Home Away From Home*

Not a movie, but Ron Hood, a well known outdoorsman was talking about the flashlight to carry when you're away from home. He mentioned his favorite, which is the HDS EDC Ultimate 60 XR


----------



## Monocrom

xcel730 said:


> .... I got screenshots!!!
> 
> Note, I may not know all the flashlights, so feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> *=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
> *Resident Evil 2*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=*
> *CSI Las Vegas*
> 
> I see many Streamlight Scorpions, Surefire M4 and M6s in this awesome TV series.
> 
> *Surefire M4*


 
1st pic: 

I'd recognize the inside of that lit up bezel anywhere. It's a C-series Surefire. Just not sure which exact model though.
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

2nd pic:

If that's an M4, some evil ******* hacked off half the barrel and put a rubber sleeve on it. Or it could just be a Streamlight Scorpion.


----------



## xcel730

Monocrom said:


> 1st pic:
> 
> I'd recognize the the inside of that lit up bezel anywhere. It's a C-series Surefire. Just not sure which exact model though.
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> 2nd pic:
> 
> If that's an M4, some evil ******* hacked off half the barrel and put a rubber sleeve on it. Or it could just be a Streamlight Scorpion.


 

Lol. Yup, it is a Streamlight Scorpion. It's hard to check your writing while inserting photos.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Damn! You guys are really sick!!


----------



## KiwiMark

xcel730 said:


> *24 - Season 1 - *
> Found a Blooper - Between 7:00pm - 8:00pm, Jack Bauer had a SureFire M4 ... after commercial break, he was carrying an M6. Only Jack Bauer has the ability to be in the middle of nowhere and convert an M4 to M6 within a commercial break :laughing:
> 
> *Immediately after commercial break he's holding an M6*



Clearly he is a well prepared man and has more than one flashlight upon his person at all times, during the commercial break he obviously holstered the M4 and equipped the M6 instead. 

Remember 2 is 1 and 1 is none.


----------



## tebore

Just watched Rambo(2008) again the other night and I noticed that Surefire sure provided those Thai soldiers a lot of lights for their weapons. I saw an M6 hand held and an M4 mounted on a weapon.


----------



## aussiebob

Great selection of sreenshots there.


----------



## Size15's

We've covered Resident Evil 2 before in this very long thread.
I even posted photos showing that light to be an M2...
I can't find my hosted photo but you can see it here:


----------



## xcel730

Size15's said:


> We've covered Resident Evil 2 before in this very long thread.
> I even posted photos showing that light to be an M2...
> I can't find my hosted photo but you can see it here:


 
Ohhh ... very nice. Now I could fill in my description. This thread is waaaaay to long to go through.


----------



## Illum

xcel730 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that a premier light in the foreground?


----------



## xcel730

Illum_the_nation said:


> is that a premier light in the foreground?


 
I'm not sure what it is actually.


----------



## AubreyCTTX

p1fiend said:


> Anybody catch battlestar Galactica last night?
> 
> Anyone see the first (smaller) light that the Chief was using to inspect the cracks with Adama?
> 
> Sorry no screen cap :sigh:



I don't know what it was, but here are some screen caps. There was never a good, clear look at the whole light.

Note to mods: these files are hosted on my own website (I allow hotlinking, although I have a script that adds a watermark).

First, a look at the beam:





Second, as he drops the light we can see that is a bit ringy up close:





Here is Chief Tirol holding the light with the tail cap in his right hand, head in left hand.





In this one he has flipped the light around.





Here are some views of the head and tail:








After this he starts tapping the light against his hand, which while it exposes more of the light, makes getting a good shot more difficult. However, I did manage to catch a couple of potentially useful frames.


----------



## kelmo

Anybody notice the non-Surefire in Size 15's signature block?


----------



## 276

Thats PK's Rogue Icon 2


----------



## Size15's

kelmo said:


> Anybody notice the non-Surefire in Size 15's signature block?


No need to take this thread off-topic. Discussion of my signature can be done elsewhere please.

Al


----------



## p1fiend

AubreyCTTX said:


> I don't know what it was, but here are some screen caps. There was never a good, clear look at the whole light.
> 
> Note to mods: these files are hosted on my own website (I allow hotlinking, although I have a script that adds a watermark).
> 
> 
> In this one he has flipped the light around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some views of the head and tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this he starts tapping the light against his hand, which while it exposes more of the light, makes getting a good shot more difficult. However, I did manage to catch a couple of potentially useful frames.


 

Awesome pics! I went back and forth in slo-mo with a VHS tape! Looks to be a Wolf Eyes light, not sure which one:

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-140-3-22-6043

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-140-20-42-6070


----------



## AubreyCTTX

p1fiend said:


> Awesome pics! I went back and forth in slo-mo with a VHS tape! Looks to be a Wolf Eyes light, not sure which one:
> 
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-140-3-22-6043
> 
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-140-20-42-6070


From the pictures, I'd guess it's the Wolf Eyes 2A. That's based on my eyeball-approximation of the length of the main body.

To get those screen captures I pulled the show from my Tivo HD to my PC using Tivo Desktop and then used a program called SnagIt to capture the exact region of the screen I wanted.


----------



## Monocrom

AubreyCTTX said:


> From the pictures, I'd guess it's the Wolf Eyes 2A.


 
Oooo..... I think I found it! 

Looks like a Wolf-Eyes Eagle 3AX

Link: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/wolf_3ax.htm


----------



## kelmo

I was flipping through the channels last night and stopped on "Star Trek Enterprise." They were using what appeared to be M4's with foam handles.


----------



## Lee1959

Was watching an old episode of Bones and Zach was using a black Inova Tiros X0 in the lab.


----------



## MSaxatilus

*Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

Guys, 

I was watching a television show on the National Geographic Channel called "Hitler's Underground City" recently. The guys from the Berlin Underground had these really cool rectangular floodlights. The light looked to be about 10-12 inches long and rectangular. They appeared to house a total of 9 LEDs arranged in a square shape at the front of the light. A handle was evident at the top and the entire light seemed to be under some sort of regulation as there was a red glowing LED (battery level indicator?) on the top.

Did anyone else catch the show and have any idea what light they could have been using.

I'm going to do a bit of research on the internet now, but initial searches were futile.

Anyway, any input would be greatly appreciated.

MSax


----------



## XD9

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

Looks like the 5.11 from http://www.511tactical.com/lightforlife.html


----------



## parnass

An Energizer Hard Case spotlight was used to hunt for a dead cat rotting underneath a dental office in tonight's episode of _The Exterminators_.


----------



## MSaxatilus

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

No, not at all.

It looked more like half of a shoe box with a carry handle on top and LEDs on the end of the box. The housing was aluminum colored (bare?) with a glass or plexiglass square window in which the LEDs were aligned like this

X X X
X X X
X X X

I can't seem to find anything even close to this description... the search continues.

MSax


----------



## TooSharp

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

I watched the same show a couple of nights ago. Cool looking lights. Those anti aircraft towers were crazy. Eight foot thick walls and eleven foot thick roof. For some reason I keep thinking the light body was blue and white.


----------



## MSaxatilus

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*



> For some reason I keep thinking the light body was blue and white.



Hmmm..... I was really thinking silverish, but could have been blue or white. They also seemed to have four bolts or reddish circular objects on the side, and a square label on the rear of the light.

....at least someone else saw the show. :thumbsup:

Yeah those towers were crazy by the way.

MSax


----------



## TooSharp

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

I'm trying to think of the name of that group that was doing the mapping of the Berlin underground. You might try doing some searching on the group and stumble across a blog or forum where you could ask about the lights.


----------



## MSaxatilus

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*



> I'm trying to think of the name of that group that was doing the mapping of the Berlin underground.



"Berlin Underground Association" I'm pretty sure was their name.

MSax


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/hitler-s-hidden-city-3967/Photos#tab-Videos/06340_00

Last 45 seconds has a few glimpses. 

Will update if my google-foo digs up anything else.

Edit:
Their official website
http://berliner-unterwelten.de/


----------



## MSaxatilus

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*



> Last 45 seconds has a few glimpses.



Yup! That's the light and show I'm talking about.

Where's the German guys at CPF? Bernie, any ideas!?!!?:thinking:

MSax


----------



## Pontiaker

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

They dont seem that bright for the size of them.


----------



## MSaxatilus

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*



> They dont seem that bright for the size of them.



Hey, here's a idea... How about we collectively see if we can find some more information about the actually light before we start trashing threads!!!:thumbsdow

MSax


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

Well, it did look like a homemade shoebox light with the tech of yesteryear.


----------



## MSaxatilus

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*







Actually, this looks quite bright to me....for its size.

MSax


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*



MSaxatilus said:


> Actually, this looks quite bright to me....for its size.
> 
> MSax




Based off the shots of the light from other parts of the video, that picture is NOT illuminated with the light in question. It is almost surely lit with one of the film crew's lights.


----------



## Hardtec2012

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

Absolutely - the light in that photo is not coming from the man in the photo !



Marduke said:


> Based off the shots of the light from other parts of the video, that picture is NOT illuminated with the light in question. It is almost surely lit with one of the film crew's lights.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Flashlight/Floodlight Search: Hitler's Underground City, History Channel!*

Hello MSax --


I watched that show, also. :wave: (raises hand)


Noticed the light, of course. 


Was really struck by how *LARGE* it was.


As if it were powered by a 6-volt lantern battery.


(just a thought)


Home-made, perhaps ?



We'll get to the bottom of this, yet !


_


----------



## MSaxatilus

> Absolutely - the light in that photo is not coming from the man in the photo !



No, I realize its not coming from the man in the photo, but in the show when the guys were walking down a chamber or old subterranian tunnel, the guy with one of these lights would shine it out and over some object and the beamshot looked similar to what is pictured above. There are other examples in the episode, which led me to begin this discussion. Seemed like a interesting little light.



> Was really struck by how LARGE it was.
> 
> 
> As if it were powered by a 6-volt lantern battery.



At first I thought it was large, but after seeing in in a few other views it seemed more compact than we think. It does remind me of one of those 6-Volt lantern batteryies too. But I doubt one of those batteries could effectively drive 9 LEDs.

Anyway, still interested to find out what it is. I emailed the show and the Berlin Underground Association to see if they could help. Hopefully we'll hear soon.

Thanks for the help guys.

MSax


----------



## prime77

Sorry if this has already made the rounds. Is that a Surefire on Christian Bales' rifle in the upcoming Terminator Salvation?


----------



## Size15's

Yes we have covered that before and yes it is a SureFire WeaponLight.
It's a very old-style M96 although it has an XM TailCap.


----------



## prime77

> Yes we have covered that before


Sorry, thought it was a cool pic


----------



## gsxrac

Does anybody know about the light in 28 days later in the staircase scene? I only really caught the silouette of it but it REALLY looks like an M6 with a vertical forend grip or something?


----------



## kelmo

The Hot Agent tracking down Peter Petrelli in "Heros" last night was using what appeared to be a SF M3.


----------



## gmf2010

*Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*

Hey everyone,

It looks like it could be a SF to me, but I really can't tell. I'm a big CSI: NY fan (living in NY and all).
















Thanks.


----------



## xcel730

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*

That looks like a SF E2E: http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main...br=6&prrfnbr=888&sesent=0,0&search_id=1297272#


----------



## gmf2010

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*

Ahh, yep, that appears to be it. Thanks a lot =) Also, this should technically go in the Incan forums, now that I know what it is, if anyone can move it I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## BBnet3000

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*

wtf they arent using LED flashlights? lame. cool show tho


----------



## DM51

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*

Merging this with the main TV & Movie thread...


----------



## Lee1959

Last night on First 48 one of the detective was using what appeared to be a 3 AA MagLED Minimag. You could tell by the head and body it was a MagLED but the length might have been deceptive with her handsize.


----------



## gmf2010

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*



BBnet3000 said:


> wtf they arent using LED flashlights? lame. cool show tho



From what I remember when I took a forensic chemistry class (Crime Scene Investigation type class), they use the incans because they photograph better.


----------



## Lee1959

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*



BBnet3000 said:


> wtf they arent using LED flashlights? lame. cool show tho


 
Not everyone, flashaholics included, think that LEDs are the end-all-be-all in light technology. In fact, some really dislike them for whatever reason. Incads do have some advantages.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*



gmf2010 said:


> From what I remember when I took a forensic chemistry class (Crime Scene Investigation type class), they use the incans because they photograph better.




same goes for film or video. Incans look better on film or video.


----------



## 276

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*

I am watching Street Kings on tv right now and saw two Pelican 3850 Big D on a shelf in the police gun locker.


----------



## kelmo

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*



gmf2010 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> It looks like it could be a SF to me, but I really can't tell. I'm a big CSI: NY fan (living in NY and all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Are these guys midgets? If those are E2es they are pretty large in there hands...


----------



## Illum

*Re: Help me identify this light seen on CSI: NY*



kelmo said:


> Are these guys midgets? If those are E2es they are pretty large in there hands...



Not really...unless those are 18500 bodies:thinking:

the e2e is a bit big in my hand


----------



## HighLumens

In the computer animated film "_Flushed Away_", during one of the first scenes, we see the rat "Roddy" using something very similar to a Photon Freedom Micro.


----------



## Akubra

I`ve spotted some SF`s in the movie "The Mist". There was an E2D in the pharmacy scene, as well as a 6P (?) in a later scene.


----------



## Monocrom

Watching The Exterminators on the A&E channel.

Billy used an Energizer Hard Case Pro hand-held spotlight to search for possums that were living behind the bathroom wall of a client's home.

He used nachos and cheese as bait to trap them.


----------



## kelmo

Last night on "Lost" they were using a Streamlight with the Recoil LED configuration.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

kelmo said:


> Last night on "Lost" they were using a Streamlight with the Recoil LED configuration.


That was a Streamlight? ..as the light looked more like a Pelican recoil series as some come in black and it has the flat sided round shape. I believe it may be a SabreLite 2020 Recoil LED.


----------



## kelmo

Flashfirstask?later said:


> That was a Streamlight? ..as the light looked more like a Pelican recoil series as some come in black and it has the flat sided round shape. I believe it may be a SabreLite 2020 Recoil LED.



You are correct Sir!


----------



## GPB

regarding the CSI's using incans from a few posts ago.....

That seems realistic since a CSI wouldn't have to pay for batteries. I'd use incans a lot more if I got free batteries and bulbs !!


----------



## hiluxxulih

I watched "Knowing" and it looked like Nick Cage was using a Surfire M4 at the end .


----------



## CARNAL1

I just watched "Punisher: War Zone". I think that I saw the Punisher give a Surefire G3L to the daughter of a Fed Officer that he had killed by mistake. The officer was undercover with a mob gang. Check it out if you get the chance. Maybe someone else can confirm this if they have a HD tv. It is a bloody movie, but very good.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## Till

Jack Bauer was using a Streamlight Super Tac last night on 24.


----------



## VF1Jskull1

CARNAL1 said:


> I just watched "Punisher: War Zone". I think that I saw the Punisher give a Surefire G3L to the daughter of a Fed Officer that he had killed by mistake. The officer was undercover with a mob gang. Check it out if you get the chance. Maybe someone else can confirm this if they have a HD tv. It is a bloody movie, but very good.
> 
> Happy Dark Trails



surefire g3l confirmed... noticed it in his hand when he gave it to the girl and pointed it out to the wife... my wife goes "only you babe.. only you".

the movie was very bloody gorey albeit over-the-top and unbelievable sometimes... makes thomas jane's version look pg. i wonder if he had a light on his gun?


----------



## nismotor

VF1Jskull1 said:


> surefire g3l confirmed... noticed it in his hand when he gave it to the girl and pointed it out to the wife... my wife goes "only you babe.. only you".


 
HAHA! I saw it and pointed it out to my gf, and I just got a weird stare from her


----------



## gsxrac

Has anybody seen the commercials for the new show "Night" on the discovery Channel? It is on wed at 10 I think? Looks like theyll be using LOTS of flashlights and night vision etc.


----------



## Burgess

gsxrac said:


> Has anybody seen the commercials for the new show "Night" on the discovery Channel? It is on wed at 10 I think? Looks like theyll be using LOTS of flashlights and night vision etc.


 

Thanks for the Heads-Up !


But, perhaps you mean *Animal Planet*, and not* Discovery Channel* ?


According to my DirecTV listing, this doesn't start until *next* Wednesday,
April 8th.


Sounds cool. Hafta' check it out !

:thumbsup:

_


----------



## gsxrac

Burgess said:


> Thanks for the Heads-Up !
> 
> 
> But, perhaps you mean *Animal Planet*, and not* Discovery Channel* ?
> 
> 
> According to my DirecTV listing, this doesn't start until *next* Wednesday,
> April 8th.
> 
> 
> Sounds cool. Hafta' check it out !
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> _




DOH!!! I was wondering why I couldnt find anything on it when I searched Discoverey Channel's website


----------



## Burgess

Just a reminder . . . .


FYI, the new Animal Planet television show "Night"

begins tomorrow, Wednesday, April 8th.


:candle:
_


----------



## kelmo

I just watched "Quarantine." Very creepy. Not much of a plot but creepy. The fireman used what liked like a 6P. The news crew did not have a flashlight even though they were working at night. That little oversight cost them big time!


----------



## HighLumens

A couple of days ago i watched_ "Night at the Museum", _and Ben Stilller was using a Maglite, perhaps a 2D Maglite.. am i right?


----------



## auxcoastie

Anyone know what flashlights they were using in the new show the Unusuals in on CBS?


----------



## PhillyRube

climberkid said:


> Watching cops right now and it looked like one of them had a very nice mod to his mag charger. looked a LOT brighter white than the other chargers that the cops around him had. makes me wonder if any LEO's here on CPF have ever been on cops.....??



I was on Real Stories of the Highway Patrol. I had stopped at an accident on the interstate, Virginia State PD showed up and had a film crew, so I got filmed giving a passdown to the trooper. They never showed it in my area, so I never saw it. My relatives in Philly saw it, and I got ragged on about the tie I had (iwas in the detectives at the time...


----------



## guam9092

Was watching a new series on NBC called 'Southland' and in one of the scenes they were using the Pelican 7060.


----------



## James Hamon

Hey at least southland got it right all the cops were using the 7060 since lapd issues themm it makes since.Not a bad show either.


----------



## [email protected]

Dunno if this counts but in this week's time magazine the afghanastan article there are us soldiers eating under light from energizer 2 red 1 white headlights.


----------



## copperfox

hiluxxulih said:


> I watched "Knowing" and it looked like Nick Cage was using a Surfire M4 at the end .



Yeah, either an M4 or an M3T, I can't remember. At least twice they inserted a fake "click" sound effect when he turned it on :shakehead. I mentioned this discrepancy to my wife .


----------



## Monocrom

copperfox said:


> Yeah, either an M4 or an M3T, I can't remember. At least twice they inserted a fake "click" sound effect when he turned it on :shakehead. I mentioned this discrepancy to my wife .


 
Maybe it wasn't fake.

Could have been an M4 or M3T with a z58 installed.


----------



## copperfox

I thought of that, but I saw him twist it.


----------



## Monocrom

copperfox said:


> I thought of that, but I saw him twist it.


 
Ha ha! I love HollyWeird.


----------



## HighLumens

Just watched "The Hole" (horror film); the guys used lots of spotlight in a small bunker: spotlight used for small distances??:ironic: nah, it's just a film!


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

copperfox said:


> I thought of that, but I saw him twist it.





Monocrom said:


> Ha ha! I love HollyWeird.


A twisty that clicks? :laughing:

Was it on purpose or due to lack of experience with such a light I wonder.


----------



## american lockpicker

Flashfirstask?later said:


> A twisty that clicks? :laughing:
> 
> Was it on purpose or due to lack of experience with such a light I wonder.


 

Once I was watching a show on TV and heard them **** the hammer on a glock only glocks don't have hammers...


----------



## parnass

Flashlight related TV sighting:

On an older episode of COPS, a police officer confiscated a glass crack pipe which a suspect had stored inside a Mini Maglite presentation box.


----------



## kelmo

I just viewed stills of "Angels and Demons" at Yahoo Movies. It looks like Robert Langdon uses a 6PDL in the movie.


----------



## Ajay

*PICS of lights used in Fringe*

What are these? Saw these on Fringe season 1 episode 15 "inner child"
*Streamlight SL-20X ?*:thinking:


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: PICS of lights used in Fringe*

^Yeah they do look like Streamlights to start with and that episode was two weeks ago.


Just saw a older episode of Dog the Bounty Hunter earlier and at one point I swear Dog was using a Leatherman Serac S3 while his wife was lugging around a large Cyclops spotlight when looking for a woman who skipped court 30 times.


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: PICS of lights used in Fringe*

The hurt locker, movie about EOD team in Iraq.

Incan SF 6P, a few other lights in there too include a fat and bright M6 like light, but beam is white like LED. Couldn't tell what it is thou.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Just learned from Gizmodo that the lens flares used throughout the new Star Trek movie were created by "shining a powerful flashlight into the lens."


----------



## Burgess

Finally got to see "Journey to the Center of the Earth" (2008),
the one with Brenden Fraser (sp).


Must say, i was *very* disappointed when they managed 
to get that 60-year-old diesel generator started. :scowl:


Knew, from that point on, flashlights would play a very *minor* role.

:mecry:



That generator musta' had *Lithium Batteries* for its starter motor.




_


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: PICS of lights used in Fringe*



jzmtl said:


> The hurt locker, movie about EOD team in Iraq.
> 
> Incan SF 6P, a few other lights in there too include a fat and bright M6 like light, but beam is white like LED. Couldn't tell what it is thou.


 

Maybe the mil has acces to SF's new M3TL's 4 die-LED heads???


----------



## kosPap

*Re: PICS of lights used in Fringe*

hi all! I a, watching "Lost" series 5 these days and here is what I screencaptured...

This is definetely a Pentagonlightm but isn't the head bigger than norm?











And what is this? A surefire??? Did you notice the "neck" form?






that's all folks, kostas


----------



## Size15's

*Re: PICS of lights used in Fringe*



kosPap said:


> hi all! I a, watching "Lost" series 5 these days and here is what I screencaptured...
> And what is this? A surefire??? Did you notice the "neck" form?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all folks, kostas


Yep it's a rather old version of the M96 - M961P from what I can tell...


----------



## kosPap

*Re: PICS of lights used in Fringe*

tnx sizer,

now anyone else on the pentagon? seems xenon?


----------



## const451

*Re: Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 3): "24"*

I was watching Season 1 of "24" on Hulu and noticed in episode 20 Jack Bauer is using M6.

Unfortunately, I do not know how to take the screen shot.





http://www.hulu.com/24


----------



## Burgess

Yes, pardon my ignorance . . . . 



How do you folks manage to take "screen captures"

off of your Television ?


I have a new Panasonic 50-inch Plasma HD-television,

and it doesn't have anything like that. 


Are you connecting yer' Laptop to yer' TV, or what ? ? ?


Thank you for enlightening me.

:wave:

_


----------



## kosPap

nope....I am watching DVDs in my PC. The PrtScn button might work (past to a photo editor), but I use the capture option of the PowerDVD player (maybe othe players offer that function too?)


----------



## Benson

Burgess said:


> How do you folks manage to take "screen captures"
> 
> off of your Television ?


The legality depends on where you live, but you can find episodes of most any popular TV show within a couple hours after they air using thepiratebay and such.

Ripping a frame from an AVI (or other video file, of course) once you've downloaded it is trivial -- I'd tend to use mplayer, but practically any video player program will work for this.


----------



## Size15's

We would like this thread to concentrate on flashlights in TV shows and movies rather than how one can capture screen-shots etc. That is something for a separate thread, perhaps even a separate forum.

Thank you.


----------



## cyberspyder

If someone here watches Hong Kong flicks, in Beast Stalker with Nick Cheung...he's holding a Pelican Recoil LED light when he's in the drainage tunnel at the end chasing the girl.

Brendan


----------



## american lockpicker

On the Scifi channel I just seen what looks like a yellow 3 or 4 D Tektite and it was incan.:thinking:


----------



## jchoo

There is an orange Glo-Toob in the new Star Trek film, being used as a medical device. (I lol'd, had to explain it to my wife who just said "God, not again...")


----------



## kelmo

I saw "Angels and Demons" yesterday. The Swiss Guard was using 6PDs (LEDs?) and G2s. It was pretty cool because when they were in the underbelly of the Vatican and the lights went out they all instantly whipped out flashlights. My question is how did they manage to concel them in those goofy looking suits?

One of the Carbianeri (sp?) was carrying a 10X Dominator.

The movie was just OK.


----------



## Cuso

Silver painted , Surefire M6 all the way back into the 1950's in the latest Indiana Jones movie, Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. The scene where the were looking for the entrance to the tomb in Peru.


----------



## Dr Jekell

Size15's said:


> If you can see 'everything at once' *Shirley* that ruins the adventurous sense of exploration one feels when searching for something with a flashlight beam?



And don't call me Shirley! - Leslie Nielsen as Dr. Rumack in Airplane (1980):nana:

A great movie for laughs.



unique said:


> Sorry about quality. These were the best views of the light I could get.
> It also didnt seem that bright so not sure if its an expensive light..(Talking about the light in his hand, not the hardhat light. But if you know that too it would be great



It looks like a Nextorch T3


----------



## Illum

PhotonWrangler said:


> Just learned from Gizmodo that the lens flares used throughout the new Star Trek movie were created by "shining a powerful flashlight into the lens."





I was wondering about that while watching it, it became a bit excessive but being a guy who likes to have lens flares while shooting B/W photography it doesn't bother me


----------



## AusKipper

kelmo said:


> I saw "Angels and Demons" yesterday.
> 
> .....
> 
> One of the Carbianeri (sp?) was carrying a 10X Dominator.



OH YOU!!!

I had just searched for this thread, and was going to tell everyone about the 10X Dominator as the first flashlight i had noticed in a movie, and how i am now feeling a bit too much like a flashaholic AND YOU HAVE BEATEN ME TO IT!! i cant believe this....

Anyway...

I saw Angels and Demons and I ALSO noticed there was a 10X Dominator in 1 scene....


----------



## Mikey V

The season finale of NCIS that aired on May 19, 2009 featured Agent Gibbs using a Surefire M3T to examine the remains of Ziva's burned out apartment. It is very prominent in most of the scenes from this early segment of the episode.


----------



## nden

Did you guys watch this Mad TV clip? on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz3SBY8zj8w

:devil:


----------



## 276

I saw that one a while back, that's really funny!


----------



## JJay03

Night at the museum 2 was pretty funny Ben talked about how he liked his maglite led. He used it at the end in a sword fight and shined the guy in the face. Im sure those 50 lumens hurt lol.


----------



## LEDninja

I'm going to hit you with my flashlight.






No you are not.





Flashlight storage in the guard house at the Smithsonian





I can not find the 'swordfight' on the trailers. (Ben Stiller with a [email protected] vs Pharaoh Kahmunrah with a scythe)


----------



## Size15's

LEDninja said:


> I'm going to hit you with my flashlight.


When I saw this I thought it looked like a StreamLight UltraStinger rather than a MagCharger...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Size15's said:


> When I saw this I thought it looked like a StreamLight UltraStinger rather than a MagCharger...


That's definitely an Ultra-Stinger!


----------



## James Hamon

Definitely an ultrastinger or a stinger hp.definitely a streamlight.


----------



## polkiuj

The head looks smaller than an ultrastinger... Hmm..

Did Ben Stiller use a Magcharger to fight Kahmunrah?

Didn't Ben Stiller say that "Brundun's" light was a Lunabeam 9V or something like that?


----------



## american lockpicker

Seen a photon(UV?) in that mall cop movie.


----------



## divine

nden said:


> Did you guys watch this Mad TV clip? on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz3SBY8zj8w
> 
> :devil:


I laughed good. Thanks.


----------



## qip

night at museum


----------



## MetalZone

I don't know if it's been mentioned before... in Season 4 Episode 4 of The Unit, was Mac using a Maxabeam to signal while waiting for extraction?


----------



## Sgt. LED

Ghost Whisperer always impresses with those 2 wonderful headlights. 


Oh yeah I saw an M6 on there too.........


----------



## MetalZone

MetalZone said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned before... in Season 4 Episode 4 of The Unit, was Mac using a Maxabeam to signal while waiting for extraction?



Here's the screencaps:













Compare to pics from patriot's maxabeam sale: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193144
Looks a lot like a maxabeam!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Sgt. LED said:


> Ghost Whisperer always impresses with those 2 wonderful headlights.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I saw an M6 on there too.........


+1!

LOL


----------



## kelmo

If I was stuck in the dark with the "Ghost Whisperer" the last thing I would want to whip out is a flashlight!!!

Ooops, perhaps I used a poor choice of words...


----------



## polkiuj

What about Terminator Salvation? They had a light mounted on rifles. It's pretty big, 6Pish size. Dunno what light though..


----------



## Size15's

polkiuj said:


> What about Terminator Salvation? They had a light mounted on rifles. It's pretty big, 6Pish size. Dunno what light though..


The one on Bale's rifle in the trailers and movie posters is a very old style SureFire M96 with XM TailCap.


----------



## nzgunnie

Ousanas said:


> just catching up on Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles... Did anyone catch the "beater" flashlights in the shed of the people Sarah saved?? LOL
> 
> 
> a couple of "dirty" M3's were pulled from under the tool bench.



I thought they were M4s, but yeah, open a draw in an old shed and look, a handful of M4s!

They use a lot of M4s or M3Ts in that series.

And yes, Cameron is hot!


----------



## Paul520




----------



## Nyctophiliac

polkiuj said:


> The head looks smaller than an ultrastinger... Hmm..
> 
> Did Ben Stiller use a Magcharger to fight Kahmunrah?
> 
> Didn't Ben Stiller say that "Brundun's" light was a Lunabeam 9V or something like that?



Yeah, he does say Lumabeam 9V, but when we see the batts fall to the floor, there are four CR123As so that should be Lumabeam 12V instead. I guess the manufacturers didn't want them to call it a Stinger, when it wasn't a 'Hero' flashlight! Instead Maglites get all the kudos - namechecked by Stiller as the aforementioned favourite Mag Led and the swordfight at the end is with a Magcharger. Made me want to go out and get one anyway - products will always be placed. I love the Kung Fu handleing too!

The kids loved is BTW. (Ok, so did I).


----------



## recDNA

Nyctophiliac said:


> Yeah, he does say Lumabeam 9V, but when we see the batts fall to the floor, there are four CR123As so that should be Lumabeam 12V instead. I guess the manufacturers didn't want them to call it a Stinger, when it wasn't a 'Hero' flashlight! Instead Maglites get all the kudos - namechecked by Stiller as the aforementioned favourite Mag Led and the swordfight at the end is with a Magcharger. Made me want to go out and get one anyway - products will always be placed. I love the Kung Fu handleing too!
> 
> The kids loved is BTW. (Ok, so did I).


 
Anybody an NCIS fan? What kind of flashlight was Gibbs using in the last episode this season right at the beginning of the show?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

recDNA said:


> Anybody an NCIS fan? What kind of flashlight was Gibbs using in the last episode this season right at the beginning of the show?


It was a Surefire M3 Turbohead CombatLight.


----------



## Paul520




----------



## Cosmo7809

Im gunna say SF Z2 and a Kel-lite


----------



## Illum

Kel-lite yes, Z2 maybe :thinking:

While its obviously not a 6Z, I am constantly reminded of a G2Z


----------



## Size15's

It looks like a Z2.
The G2Z has a different style TailCap, and whilst one could put a what looks to be worn-knurled Z41 on a G2Z, it doesn't explain the light in the photo does not appear to have the G2Z's 'cooling fin' feature...


----------



## Ajay

Steven Colbert can't afford a surefire? 
Is it this eveready?


----------



## Illum

someone needs to send Steven Colbert a real flashlight...



Size15's said:


> It looks like a Z2.



well, I certainly can't argue with that:thinking:


----------



## AusKipper

Ajay said:


> Steven Colbert can't afford a surefire?



If he had shone a real torch in his face like that he would lose his night vision


----------



## Monocrom

Luke Perry used a black 3D Maglite while exploring a large abandoned ship, in the horror film "The Triangle." (2001)

There are a few other flashlights in the film.


----------



## Crenshaw

They are using what looks like Pelican LAPD 7060 on Harper's Island. anyone else concur?

Crenshaw


----------



## kelmo

Hey what happened to the "Decent" picture?!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Phew! Hot day in the UK and we've just been out to a family screening of 'Star Trek'. Loved it.

I know it's common knowledge that flashlights were used extensively off camera to create those signature lens flares much talked about - they say there will be more of those in the next film! But I noticed two other well known flashlights prominently placed for the eagle eyed flashaholic - that's me!!

First of all when McCoy is examining an alien refugee in sickbay (Identity withheld for those yet to see this great movie), he utilizes a futuristic 'device' by placing it next to the alien's ear and it flashes, emiting a beeping noise - this is basically an unmodified Glo-Toob in either Amber or red!! I've never heard mine beeping! McCoy obviously favours the optional push button cap!

Later on we see Scotty sitting in front of the transporter console prior to a 'beaming down'. Over the console is a light on a flexible stalk - I'm certain it's a Led Lenser - either a P7 or maybe a P6 - it's painted white but you can still see the little holes around the outside of the head - I'm sure they won't be using battery power, but it would be a cinch to wire it up to the same power as the rest of the consoles. 

It may even be that the whole of the Enterprise has consoles with these modded Led Lensers - it was quite late in the movie before I noticed it! But I'll look carefully next time I see it.

Go see it, it's cool and funny and exciting and there are flashlights in it!!!


----------



## thedeske

Re-Watching seasons 1-3 of Dexter lately. I'm noticing lots of M3s, and M1s in many scenes.
Before joining this forum, I didn't pay attention, but there's a ton a scenes with tactical lights. Adds a little fun to the re-watch.


----------



## l2icel3all

I saw taking of Pelham 1 2 3 last night and that movie had a ton of Surefire M6s. Literally every ESU cop that had a flashlight had a Surefire M6. I was drooling throughout the movie.


----------



## Monocrom

l2icel3all said:


> I saw taking of Pelham 1 2 3 last night and that movie had a ton of Surefire M6s. Literally every ESU cop that had a flashlight had a Surefire M6. I was drooling throughout the movie.


 
I bet a few folks left the movie at the end... wondering which model Maglite that was.


----------



## Cosmo7809

Monocrom said:


> I bet a few folks left the movie at the end... wondering which model Maglite that was.










your right though!


----------



## Solscud007

Anyone here watch Long Way Down? It is the documentary mini series of Ewan McGreggor and his friend Charley Boorman riding from Scottland to Cape Town, South Africa on BMW motorcycles.

In one of the episodes Ewan McGreggor is using what looks like a SF L4 or E2E


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Long Way Down...

Yeah, saw the Surefire they used - always meant to post a screengrab here but never got around to it. I seem to remember they also have some headlamps - Princeton Tec Eos? Or Apex - you see them in the sandstorm sequences and also when they are camping and the locals slaughter a goat for them all to eat.

Great series - one of my favourites.


----------



## ninjaboigt

I was watching _mental_ last night on 6/23 and there was a power outage in their hospital, and one of the guys imeddiately whips out *two* maglites, i believe 3 D cells. and his co worker replies " *arent you the boy scout*" LOL! i found that part funny, almost as if he was a flashaholic or something.

Later in the same scene, the female co worker was "pencil griping" the maglite


----------



## ilLUMENati

*Fenix's Hollywood debut?*

Just got back from seeing Transformers 2. Is it just me, or were they using TK40s in the scene where they go inside the tomb of the fallen primes?


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Fenix's Hollywood debut?*

That's neat news but there is a thread for just such observations.


----------



## ilLUMENati

*Re: Fenix's Hollywood debut?*

Um, no offense but I really don't see how my one little post in the flashlights in movies thread will stick out of those thousands of other posts.


----------



## AusKipper

*Re: Fenix's Hollywood debut?*

Ok, i'm gunna go watch that movie now, and tell everyone in the cinema that I have that torch when the scene presents itself.

Perhaps i should take mine so i can show the non-believers 

(I was going to go see it next Tuesday anyway, so now i'll be paying extra attention..)


----------



## CaNo

*Re: Fenix's Hollywood debut?*

That is quite awesome. I've always wondered when they were going to use a quality flashlight on tv or in the movies! They always used garbage lights lol This is good to hear, I am going to see the movie on Saturday, and I too will pay close attention to this part of the movie. Thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51

*Re: Fenix's Hollywood debut?*

Merging this with the main TV & movies thread...


----------



## Illum

Judging from the page count, how about a part 4?


----------



## raythompson

*Re: Fenix's Hollywood debut?*



AusKipper said:


> Ok, i'm gunna go watch that movie now, and tell everyone in the cinema that I have that torch when the scene presents itself.


Pfffttt. That is nothing. My event is not flashlight rated but it was kewl at the movies.

James Bond, Live and Let Die, opening scene, looks at watch and presses button, LED display on a Pulsar digital watch, crowd goes ooohhh.

Theatre patron, me, sitting in seat, has such a watch, activates watch and holds up for people to see. Crowd goes aaaaahhhh.

Having a James Bond gadget, priceless.:nana:


----------



## Yapo

lol i was flicking through the channels on the TV last night and i just so happened to stop at Ghost Whisperer where i saw a surefire M6 being used. Ive also seen the M6 being used in Supernatural a few times.


----------



## HighLumens

2 pages ago you've been talking of "Night at the museum 2". I saw it and I want to tell you I really enjoyed all the flashaholic parts. The final battle with the Maglite is very funny!


----------



## [email protected]

Yapo said:


> lol i was flicking through the channels on the TV last night and i just so happened to stop at Ghost Whisperer where i saw a surefire M6 being used. Ive also seen the M6 being used in Supernatural a few times.



I've seen them using an M4 devastator before in Supernatural too :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBluefish

I did a search, rather than reading through all three threads on this, but didn't find anything. So if this was mentioned before, forgive me.

In the 1955 B-horror/sci-fi flick "The Mole People" - no, really, I kid you not - these two archaeolgists are trapped beneath the earth with members of a lost civilization and, of course, the Mole People. Except for some naturally occurring chemi-luminscence, the place is pretty much Stygian black, and the inhabitants dark-adapted. Suddenly the archaeologists' flashlight is a powerful weapon which keeps them alive, blinding the subterranean dwellers who would sacrifice them to their god. 

At least, until the batteries ran out (no spares carrier, apparently).


----------



## PhillyRube

Backdraft...Kurt Russell has a Magcharger in the high rise where Timmy gets caught and burned...


----------



## Burgess

Hey, i actually saw " The Mole People " (1955)

on Mystery Science Theatre 3000.


(way back in the 1990's)



It was definitely a "Flashlight movie".







Oh, BTW . . . .



Happy 29th Birthday

to Al / Size15's.






Next stop, the *big 3-0*.




_


----------



## Bushman5

*flashlights in Criminal Minds*

hey, what are the flashlights in "limelight" episode of Criminal Minds? 

they look like Surefire M3's to me........


----------



## Marduke

*Re: flashlights in Criminal Minds*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201208


----------



## Chodes

Bullet Downunder : Christopher Atkins (playing role of a Cop) using a 6D Mag.


----------



## Scott Packard

Burgess said:


> Hey, i actually saw " The Mole People " (1955)
> on Mystery Science Theatre 3000.
> (way back in the 1990's)
> It was definitely a "Flashlight movie".
> 
> _



Wasn't that the movie where you could be supreme leader of the Mole People, until your one set of batteries drained? And, that was 1955. Imagine how they'd bow down to you today with a P7-based torch! And lithium rechargeables! All hail the mighty 18650.


----------



## hiluxxulih

Watched a Dolph Lundgren movie "Direct Contact" and he had a 2AA Mini Mag incan in the tunnels , the movie suck by the way .


----------



## [email protected]

hiluxxulih said:


> Watched a Dolph Lundgren movie "Direct Contact" and he had a 2AA Mini Mag incan in the tunnels , the movie suck by the way .




Don't all of Dolph's movies? seriously the best supporting role he ever had was opposite Sylvester Stallone in Rocky IV IMHO 


On topic... I saw a really cool-weird-freaky light being used on the Enterprise episode "The Forge" this week it looked like a SF Devastator with 3 large dull LEDs across it's upper surface (like locater lights), here's a picture I found from a fan based prop site


----------



## hiluxxulih

About the only Dolph Lundgren movie that was any good was "Men Of War"


----------



## computernut

I watched the Nicolas Cage movie, Knowing last night. There are a few scenes that he's holding a flashlight. Near the end he's holding what might be a Surefire M4 but it seems a little small. Problem with identifying flashlights in movies is that the actors are usually using them in semi-dark areas so it's hard to make out very much detail behind the really bright beam. I can usually identify semi-autos down to at least the make while watching a show or movie but I find it harder for lights.


----------



## kelmo

It was indeed an M4 Devastator. What cracked me up was everytime he turned it on it clicked!

Great flick BTW.


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> It was indeed an M4 Devastator. What cracked me up was everytime he turned it on it clicked!
> 
> Great flick BTW.


 
Good old HollyWeird.

Let's just pretend he had a z58 attached to it.


----------



## ninjaboigt

*Re: Fenix's Hollywood debut?*



ilLUMENati said:


> Just got back from seeing Transformers 2. Is it just me, or were they using TK40s in the scene where they go inside the tomb of the fallen primes?


 
I saw it two weeks ago and forgot to post about it..

i did see those flashlights, and it did look very much like TK40s...any body else see transformer 2?


----------



## JJay03

Caught a surefire g2 in knight rider only showed for a second. Came from Kitts secret compartment in the dash.


----------



## copperfox

kelmo said:


> It was indeed an M4 Devastator. What cracked me up was everytime he turned it on it clicked!
> 
> Great flick BTW.



Hey Kelmo, go back to page 14 and look at posts #410-415  

We are repeating history here, and that's the second time Monocrom has said "hollyweird" 

he he


----------



## kelmo

My Bad!

I must be getting old, my memory is shot. 

BTW did you check out the twisty-clicky switch on the M4 in "Knowing..."


----------



## Monocrom

copperfox said:


> We are repeating history here, and that's the second time Monocrom has said "hollyweird"
> 
> he he


 
Oh no! I've become as predictable as Surefire not releasing all their cool new stuff in a timely manner.

(Some of you just laughed, some of you hate me... and some of you did both).


----------



## computernut

Monocrom said:


> Good old HollyWeird.
> 
> Let's just pretend he had a z58 attached to it.



I would think if the props department had M4's they would put clicky switches on them for effect rather than see the actors have to pause and twist the tail cap


----------



## Monocrom

computernut said:


> I would think if the props department had M4's they would put clicky switches on them for effect rather than see the actors have to pause and twist the tail cap


 
You know what's funny, they probably added the click as a sound-effect in post-production; rather than using the right tailcap for the job.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Monocrom said:


> You know what's funny, they probably added the click as a sound-effect in post-production; rather than using the right tailcap for the job.


Your not wrong!
I know in a lot of movies motorbikes always seem to sound like 2 stoke dirt bikes :thinking:
Even when they are clearly a sports bike lol


----------



## Albinoni

*Movie Lakeview Terrace Torch*

Does anyone know what torch was used in this movie starring Samuel L Jackson as a LAPD Officer. Apparently he uses and shines a LED torch in this movie.

To me it looked a bit like a Led Lenser but than again it could be a Surefire.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Movie Lakeview Terrace Torch*

There is a thread about Flashlights in movies & TV shows. I'm merging this post there.


----------



## kelmo

I just watched "The Hurt Locker." The main character used a 6P. At the entrance to the US base the sentry in the tower used a SF Hellfighter or is it Hellfire? And the other lead character was using one of the SF HIDs in the catalogue that hasn't been released to the general public yet. It wasn't a Beast. It looked like a Polaron (sp?).

Great movie BTW.


----------



## SUREFIRED

I was watching the History Channels new show "Lock and Load with R. Lee Ermey" and at the end they have this: Looks like a SureFire Hellfighter mounted on a Minigun.


----------



## jamie.91

Illum said:


> I recently watched "in the shadow of the moon" and managed to putt up a few screen shots....that flashlight looked out of place since everything that leads to the discussion of Apollo missions dates way back in the 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a minimag
> but...
> I'm not sure what it is



i watched this too, thoroughly enjoyed it aswell.


----------



## Solscud007

Did anyone here watch GIJOE: Rise of Cobra? when duke was wearing multicam, in the beginning of the movie, his M4 was tricked out with a SF M900 and what looked like a Scout light.


----------



## ninjaboigt

lol didnt pay attention to the weapon mount, not too familiar with them...but i did see something that looked like a flashlight on duke's left shoulder...while he was wearing his mutli cam at the begining of the movie..


----------



## Monocrom

A commercial for the new District 9 movie features two men dressed in SWAT outfits, raiding the home of a man believed to be an alien-rights supporter. One of the "officers" uses a Surefire M4 to check the closet, and finds alien-rights leaflets. 

Couldn't quite tell what light the other "officer" was holding, but the bezel looked as though it could be a G&P Scorpion model.


----------



## copperfox

I'm planning to see District 9 this Friday. I'll keep an eye out for the lights  :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom

copperfox said:


> I'm planning to see District 9 this Friday. I'll keep an eye out for the lights  :naughty:


 
Not sure what lights, if any will be in the movie, but the commercial was rather creative. The scene didn't look as though it was part of the trailer.


----------



## 276

Solscud007 said:


> Did anyone here watch GIJOE: Rise of Cobra? when duke was wearing multicam, in the beginning of the movie, his M4 was tricked out with a SF M900 and what looked like a Scout light.


 

I was late to the moive so i missed that, i was too over excited by what was going on to thing about looking for lights in that movie.


----------



## randomlugia

They used some bright LED flashlights in National Treasure 2. Not sure what, but it looked like HA-III.


----------



## Akubra

Surefire 6P and possibly an M6 in The Hurt Locker. Some weapon lights could be seen as well, but I have no clue what they were.


----------



## [email protected]

randomlugia said:


> They used some bright LED flashlights in National Treasure 2. Not sure what, but it looked like HA-III.




In the scene I'm thinking of (see below) they used a reasonably large flashlight, judging by the handling of the light it has a side activated control whilst the other light in shot below appears to have a mild crenelated bezel ring as well, I'm sure there was another smaller light used when Benjamin leads the US president to the underground passageways to explore :thinking:


----------



## Size15's

That's the ubiquitous SureFire M4


----------



## computernut

I started watching CSI: Las Vegas, Season 8 on DVD and every episode so far has Surefire M4's. It's one of my favourite looking lights so I told my fiancee if I watch anymore of this I'm going to have to buy one :devil:


----------



## [email protected]

Size15's said:


> That's the ubiquitous SureFire M4



Which one? the one held by Nick looks to have a wider battery tube :thinking:


----------



## DimeRazorback

After some photochopping it looks more like an M6 too me :thinking:


----------



## Search

Through various moments during that part of National Treasure I thought I was pretty confident some were carrying an M6 for sure.


----------



## Size15's

I was wrong - it is an M6. That close up confirms it.
The M6 is ubiquitous too!


----------



## Superdave

Yep, Lots of M6's in that movie 


Don't forget, the prop guys have been known to modify lights to make them brighter. Who knows what's actually in that thing..


----------



## ninjaboigt

the new tv series _Defying gravity_ had some LEDs last night, no clue what they are...but there was a power outage on the outterspace ship LOL so yea, they had flashlights, and one guy had a head lamp LOL....


----------



## Ctrain

Season 2 of Supernatural seems to have a lot of flashlight action... I think maybe M4's and C2's although the beam looks LED? I think I also spotted a Luminox!!!! Whooohooo!


----------



## DimeRazorback

I was going to mention supernatural, but I assumed it was probably already mentioned... seeing as that show is pretty much pitch black lol


----------



## Ctrain

My Blackberry wouldve melted if I hadve check all the previous pages! Lol


----------



## DimeRazorback

:laughing:

Fair point :nana:


----------



## [email protected]

DimeRazorback said:


> I was going to mention supernatural, but I assumed it was probably already mentioned... seeing as that show is pretty much pitch black lol



They sure do... Supernatural's use of the M4 devastator is documented back in Part 2 of this thread posts #397 and #399 

Here's some more examples of Surefire (I think it's an M4 due to lack of crenelated bezel ring) perfection in action, perhaps Surefire should sponsor the series? :thumbsup:

















Riveting television series IMHO, may even convert some Joe Citizens into flashaholics eh? :twothumbs


----------



## KiwiMark

So - what was the lantern & torch used in this weeks Warehouse 13?

I am rubbish at IDing these things, but some here must know.


----------



## Ctrain

I love it how in some shows and movies you'll see some kid light the place up with a random M6 laying about... Makes me laugh everytime!! Cos I always have random M6's laying around the house and garage... Gee I've lost track of how many! Lol


----------



## Kiwi_sg

Ctrain said:


> I love it how in some shows and movies you'll see some kid light the place up with a random M6 laying about... Makes me laugh everytime!! Cos I always have random M6's laying around the house and garage... Gee I've lost track of how many! Lol


 

Unless it's a CPF members house...then there may be more than one random M6 laying around!!


----------



## kosPap

well i always liked Julia Roberts, but now I LOVE her!






...screenshot from "Duplicity" co-staring Gary Owen

flashlight is undetermined but to me it seems an aluminum multiple 5mm LED one....


----------



## computernut

Last night I watched an episode of CSI: Las Vegas, Season 8, Episode 5: The Chick Chop Flick Shop

The new girl Ronnie is running around with a Surefire M4 Devestator:


----------



## DimeRazorback

There was a show on Fox8 the other day, Blood Ties??

Anyway it about vampires... wasn't watching, but looked up and a chick had an M6 tapped to a supersoaker 


It was an improvised flame thrower or something :shrug:


----------



## kosPap

these are from "Knowing" with Nicholas Cage

is that a M4 or a scorpion? I always CANT tell...


----------



## [email protected]

DimeRazorback said:


> There was a show on Fox8 the other day, Blood Ties??
> 
> Anyway it about vampires... wasn't watching, but looked up and a chick had an M6 tapped to a supersoaker
> 
> 
> It was an improvised flame thrower or something :shrug:



Aw... I missed that, I'll have to look to catch a rerun or something, you wouldn't make a good monster hunter if you didn't know holy water in a supersoaker is a death sentence for vampires! 


Mmmmm... didn't 'Blade' experiment with portable HO UV lighting? :thinking: 




kosPap said:


> these are from "Knowing" with Nicholas Cage
> 
> is that a M4 or a scorpion? I always CANT tell...




Looks to be a SF M4 Devastator (as seen in the Supernatural postings above) :thumbsup:


----------



## gswitter

I'm watching the "Bushwacked" episode of Firefly. The Serenity appears to be well stocked with Maxa Beams.


----------



## Crenshaw

gswitter said:


> I'm watching the "Bushwacked" episode of Firefly. The Serenity appears to be well stocked with Maxa Beams.



I remember thinking that, and also thinking, why is it so DAMN dim? i mean, they look through the whole ship with it, and it looks creepy, but they could have just pointed it at the ceiling and have light all over the room.

Crenshaw


----------



## divine

computernut said:


> Last night I watched an episode of CSI: Las Vegas, Season 8, Episode 5: The Chick Chop Flick Shop
> 
> The new girl Ronnie is running around with a Surefire M4 Devestator:


She was good in Cloverfield, but no lights in that movie... other than the camcorder light.


----------



## gswitter

Crenshaw said:


> gswitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the "Bushwacked" episode of Firefly. The Serenity appears to be well stocked with Maxa Beams.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember thinking that, and also thinking, why is it so DAMN dim? i mean, they look through the whole ship with it, and it looks creepy, but they could have just pointed it at the ceiling and have light all over the room.
Click to expand...

Yup, they were clearly using lower-powered bulbs. In some scenes, they were pointing the lights in each others (and even their own) faces from short range.


----------



## Monocrom

Finished watching "Pawn Stars" on the History channel.

Brenda, a forensic handwritting expert used a black, No-Name LED light to examine the signatures on a 1951 Yankees team-signed baseball.

I know it was LED cause the tint was blue as Hell. Considering the thickness, it was likely a 3xAAA configuration.


----------



## kelmo

I just watched "Surviving Disaster." This episode was about surviving a high rise fire. Cabe Courtley instructed his team to look in a janitor's closet for flashlights. They return with 3, a cheap plastic 2D model, what looks like a Maglight, and a 9P! In one scene you get a pretty good look at the tailcap and it definitely is a Surefire! The P90 really did a nice job in the smoke. I'm working in San Francisco Thursday on the 8th floor of a high rise. Just in case I swapped out my E2D for a C3 in my back pack!


----------



## Phaserburn

Watched an older episode of 24 last night on DVD (season 6). The evil staffer planning on offing the President uses a D cell Maglite to crack his boss in the head to knock him out. It's very clearly pictured in a close up.


----------



## VF1Jskull1

Monocrom said:


> Finished watching "Pawn Stars" on the History channel.
> 
> Brenda, a forensic handwritting expert used a black, No-Name LED light to examine the signatures on a 1951 Yankees team-signed baseball.
> 
> I know it was LED cause the tint was blue as Hell. Considering the thickness, it was likely a 3xAAA configuration.



Could it have been a LED UV light? Very possible....


----------



## Monocrom

VF1Jskull1 said:


> Could it have been a LED UV light? Very possible....


 
It's possible. The tint was horribly blue. UV or very cheap LED light. I guess it's 50/50.


----------



## EV_007

Just saw "Whiteout" with Kate Beckinsale and looks like they were using SF M4s. Check IMDB photos for verification. I think Hollywood has caught on and are using rechargeables. LOL

Either that or Chinese clones with drop-in LED modules?


----------



## Ctrain

I know its OT but was 'whiteout' any good? Kate Beckinsdale, snow, flashlights... Must be good yeh?


----------



## EV_007

Ctrain said:


> I know its OT but was 'whiteout' any good? Kate Beckinsdale, snow, flashlights... Must be good yeh?



It wasn't bad. Good shot of her slowly removing her ECW gear toward the beginning of the film. (Extreme Cold Weather) 

It always kills me when they use big throwery flashlight lights to light up close spaces like a file drawer.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

EV_007 said:


> Just saw "Whiteout" with Kate Beckinsale and looks like they were using SF M4s. Check IMDB photos for verification. I think Hollywood has caught on and are using rechargeables. LOL
> 
> Either that or Chinese clones with drop-in LED modules?


Kate Beckinsale huh? Js probably saw that movie... Just ask him which light they were using...


----------



## rorrim

Towards the end of the movie "The Astronaut Farmer" (scene 25 of 27) the power goes out in the space capsule. Billy Bob Thornton uses a right angled (LED or cree?) light to see. You hear it click once and light, then it's out and click again and it's lit. I can't tell if the pwr ramped up on the 2nd click. The light's body looks to be square (rectangle) shaped. The head is at 90 degrees (like the ZebraLight but much larger) and the light may be 4+ inches long. As he faces the light away from himself I do see an indentation/notch on its left side, about 3/4 inches long, 1/4 inch deep. Anyone have an idea what make light he uses? The shape should make it easy to identify by manufacturer.


----------



## kosPap

pentagonlight or tomahawk? (google them)


----------



## rorrim

kosPap said:


> pentagonlight or tomahawk? (google them)



Thanxs 4 the reply. I checkedboth items out but neither one is the light used in the movie. I'll keep looking at the manufacturer web sites and maybe I'll finally spot the model used but thanks for looking!


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

rorrim said:


> Towards the end of the movie "The Astronaut Farmer" (scene 25 of 27) the power goes out in the space capsule. Billy Bob Thornton uses a right angled (LED or cree?) light to see. You hear it click once and light, then it's out and click again and it's lit. I can't tell if the pwr ramped up on the 2nd click. The light's body looks to be square (rectangle) shaped. The head is at 90 degrees (like the ZebraLight but much larger) and the light may be 4+ inches long. As he faces the light away from himself I do see an indentation/notch on its left side, about 3/4 inches long, 1/4 inch deep. Anyone have an idea what make light he uses? The shape should make it easy to identify by manufacturer.


Got a couple screenshots that may help.



..


----------



## rorrim

Flashfirstask?later said:


> Got a couple screenshots that may help.[/qoute]
> 
> For some reason the images are not loading, you'll have to clic on the image box below to link to the web site image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither pic is very clear but may allow someone to ID the light. Years ago I used to read some of the camping/hiking gear mags and this looks familiar but then I may be confusing it with the Fulton angle lights (it may be an older light).


----------



## rorrim

Looks like one of the images didn't load properly, here's the new url's for the image.


----------



## Aircraft800

Too Funny, 

My kids are watching the new:
*Scooby*-*Doo*! *The* *Mystery* *Begins* 
*Scooby*-*Doo*! *The* *Mystery* *Begins* | Official Movie Trailer 

and there are carrying a ton of lumens! Looks like a bunch of SureFire Flashlights, but I'm not familiar with them. You can see them in the trailer. I'll see if I can find some screen-shots so you guys can identify them.

I HAD to come here to see if anyone else noticed it!


----------



## LEDninja

Law abiding citizen (2009) - Jamie Foxx.






Warning:
Rating at Rotten Tomatoes dropped from 25% to 17%.


----------



## Ajay

LEDninja said:


> Law abiding citizen (2009) - Jamie Foxx.
> 
> 
> Warning:
> Rating at Rotten Tomatoes dropped from 25% to 17%.




What is that light?


----------



## NWdude83

*Thought you'd enjoy this*

A flashlight-enhanced scene from the upcoming movie 2012. :thumbsup:


----------



## gsxrac

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*

Thats a pretty powerful 2D wal-mart special! This should have probably gone in the movies discussion though...


----------



## Dr Jekell

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*

To me it looks like a pelican light not a cheep POS supermarket light.


----------



## defloyd77

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*

Yup, definately looks like a Pelican Recoil.


----------



## Patriot

Movie: Titanic, modified Maxabeam short-arc spotlights, no kidding!

There was a large wooden box shape attached to the bottom but the light head was clearly maxabeam and the beam shape was clearly maxabeam in the wider angle position with large donut hole in the middle.

It was during the part that security came looking below deck for the two main characters. 



I suppose I just unintentionally admitted that I was watching a chick flick...lol.  Ok yes, I hadn't seen it in years at decided to watch it. I actually sort of like the movie because of the wide range of human behaviors in it. I find various worldviews exceedingly interesting from a philosophical standpoint.


----------



## Size15's

I thought I saw a BeastII in Stargate Universe s1e4 "Darkness" but I can't be sure. In fact the whole episode featured a number of lights I couldn't positively identify


----------



## kosPap

then they were surely NOT surefires.....


----------



## DimeRazorback

Surefire M4's in the first season of "The Shield"

I will get screenshots another day :laughing:


----------



## LightWalker

Patriot said:


> Movie: Titanic, modified Maxabeam short-arc spotlights, no kidding!
> 
> There was a large wooden box shape attached to the bottom but the light head was clearly maxabeam and the beam shape was clearly maxabeam in the wider angle position with large donut hole in the middle.
> 
> It was during the part that security came looking below deck for the two main characters.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I just unintentionally admitted that I was watching a chick flick...lol.  Ok yes, I hadn't seen it in years at decided to watch it. I actually sort of like the movie because of the wide range of human behaviors in it. I find various worldviews exceedingly interesting from a philosophical standpoint.


 
I'm sure you was watching it for the historical value, right? That's why I watched it.


----------



## mknewman

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*

Not sure what the flashlight was but in the movie Pandorum there was a small lipstick sized light that featured prominently, in fact it was almost a supporting cast member


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*

Lol... but the set looks so bright....


----------



## javajoe

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*

I just saw the commercial for this movie last night. And already I can't wait for it to come out on blu-ray. It looks like it will have window rattling bass.

And yeah, the beam on that flashlight looks more powerful that I would have expected froim the light's appearance.


----------



## pipspeak

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*

it's always amusing to see stills from movies because you can examine everything that's wrong -- in this case why the need for a flashlight when there's so much ambient light, and why the rather blank, un-fazed expression on the face when his life is supposedly in danger?!


----------



## FlashKat

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*

The light is so bright it even lights up everything behind it.:twothumbs


----------



## Dr Jekell

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*



FlashKat said:


> The light is so bright it even lights up everything behind it.:twothumbs



The yellow light to the left looks like an emergency light above the door & the blue light on the right is most probably a reflection of the flashlight off the water.


----------



## Monocrom

Towards the end of the film "Ginger Snaps" (2000), Emily Perkins uses what might possibly be a Surefire U2 to move through the darkened house.

*EDIT ~*

Just finished watching the movie again. Definitely not a U2. Possibly an older Streamlight Strion.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Monocrom said:


> Towards the end of the film "Ginger Snaps" (2000), Emily Perkins uses what might possibly be a Surefire U2 to move through the darkened house.


Yes, Ginger's ugly sister also uses a Streamlight Stinger in the same movie.


----------



## Monocrom

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Yes, Ginger's ugly sister also uses a Streamlight Stinger in the same movie.


 
When she's not freaking out, or running for her Life, she's not half bad looking.


----------



## HighLumens

*Re: Thought you'd enjoy this*



NWdude83 said:


> A flashlight-enhanced scene from the upcoming movie 2012. :thumbsup:


I'm going to watch this film as soon as it is in cinemas :twothumbs!!


----------



## kelmo

Last nights episode of "Hero's" had Claire and her Gal Pals using what looked like 6Ps.

Why is this thread in the LED forum?


----------



## Cinder

@Kelmo I saw what you were talking about. Here are some beam shots: (notice Claire's grip style)


----------



## Mjolnir

Size15's said:


> I thought I saw a BeastII in Stargate Universe s1e4 "Darkness" but I can't be sure. In fact the whole episode featured a number of lights I couldn't positively identify



I don't recall any of them using a light that bright. It seemed like half of the people were using some type of combination lantern/ flashlight (not sure if it was LED or incan because of the color balance, but it was poorly focused and not very bright), and the other half were using higher output incans; some seemed to be smaller surefire resembling lights, and some seemed to resemble Surefire M series lights. 

Did you catch the scene where they discovered a "charging plate" that they could use to recharge their lights with? maybe someone should tell them that CR123's are not rechargeable...
I find it kind of odd that they are still using incans when they have 10 seasons worth of "alien technology" that they could have drawn upon to create new lighting devices, and new types of power cells. Perhaps the producers didn't feel like being very creative...


----------



## Size15's

Mjolnir said:


> Did you catch the scene where they discovered a "charging plate" that they could use to recharge their lights with? maybe someone should tell them that CR123's are not rechargeable...
> I find it kind of odd that they are still using incans when they have 10 seasons worth of "alien technology" that they could have drawn upon to create new lighting devices, and new types of power cells. Perhaps the producers didn't feel like being very creative...


The 'Ancient' technology is so advanced that it overcomes what we consider to be 'non-rechargeable' juice storage capability.
Also, how do you know that SureFire hasn't been working on retro-fitting Alien technology into what looks like an M4... I mean when was the last time anybody you know actually came back out from SureFire's proto-typing facility. Seriously.
Al :nana:


----------



## Mjolnir

Size15's said:


> The 'Ancient' technology is so advanced that it overcomes what we consider to be 'non-rechargeable' juice storage capability.
> Also, how do you know that SureFire hasn't been working on retro-fitting Alien technology into what looks like an M4... I mean when was the last time anybody you know actually came back out from SureFire's proto-typing facility. Seriously.
> Al :nana:


Now you are just making things up to fill in plot holes...
:nana:

Its OK, I do it too. Its a consequence of having too much outside knowledge about concepts in the show... Stargate universe does seem more serious than SG1 and Atlantis, which kind of got out of hand (and cliched) with all of their "save everyone from destruction at in the last 5 minutes" episodes. This seems a little more like Battlestar Galactica, which was far less predictable.

There are a fair amount of lights in that show; I remember that a few of the G36's had surefire combat lights on them.


----------



## soli

Got to see an early showing of the The Descent: Part 2 (trailer) recently in where there was lots of flashlight action, although nothing too fancy.

From what I could make out they were using Petzl DuoBelt's and Anodized Maglites, not sure on the model, they looked 3D in size and had two "rings/stripes" in a different colour towards the tail end.

With the amount of times they shone their lights in each others faces I'm surprised they weren't blind.

There was also a nice quote: "Your flashllight is your life"


----------



## 276

Was just watching today's episode of Sanctuary and saw Magnus and Will using AE lights in a cave in the beginning.


----------



## yuk

M4 on Maiden Heist.


----------



## recDNA

Anybody know what kind of flashlights the characters on NCIS use?

How about CSI - the original one.


----------



## Monocrom

recDNA said:


> How about CSI - the original one.


 
Streamlight Scorpions mainly. Sometimes with other Streamlight models shown. Later seasons of the original feature Surefire models.


----------



## Mr_Black

Just spotted a SureFire G2 incan in Law & Order (season 20 episode 8: Doped). Detective Bernard (Anthony Anderson) uses it to check out the interior of a wrecked car.


----------



## Ajay

Mr_Black said:


> Just spotted a SureFire G2 incan in Law & Order (season 20 episode 8: Doped). Detective Bernard (Anthony Anderson) uses it to check out the interior of a wrecked car.



Damn his hand makes the G2 look small:sick2:


----------



## Monocrom

It kinda is small.


----------



## Illum

Monocrom said:


> It kinda is small.



It _is _small:nana:


----------



## DimeRazorback

Especially in my hand 



:laughing:


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Advance publicity pic of Lindsay Duncan in tomorrow's Doctor Who special - 'The Waters of Mars'

I know it's set in the far future, but that's a pretty pristine Fenix TK10 in Olive drab she's got there. Must be a shelf queen. Maybe it was a family heirloom from a Flashaholic ancestor.






Here's an embiggened version.






Any way - My whole family will be watching, though not necessarily for the torches!


----------



## [email protected]

Ah... you've got to love the "grammar" in this thread


----------



## recDNA

First, congrats to you guys you can recognize the make and model of these flashlights without being able to read the label. I couldn't do it.

Second, I have to laugh at all the Surefires I see in these TV cop/csi shows. I very rarely see policeman carrying Surefires and I know darn right well not many towns will shell out $300 for a flashlight to GIVE to their officers. In my town every officer I see carries a Maglight.


----------



## DimeRazorback

That's because they know no better  


On topic, I watched Dog the Bounty Hunter the other night... boy is he a flashaholic!

He had an M3, L5, and two possible streamlights I believe... all on his belt.


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> That's because they know no better


 
LOL

Some officers use what they're issued. Others buy their own gear.


----------



## Size15's

In Smallville s1e15 "Nicodemus" Lana is using a Scorpion whilst Chloe is using a SureFire 9AN to search the site of a car crash.
I'm not sure I've seen a 9AN in a movie or tv show before.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Gonna have to check them out!

I mean, check that episode out :naughty:


----------



## Size15's

DimeRazorback said:


> Gonna have to check them out!
> I mean, check that episode out :naughty:


Yep - that episode also had some interesting underwater lighting going on in a swimming pool scene.


----------



## LEDninja

I saw MICHAEL JACKSON'S THIS IS IT today. At the end of one of the numbers Michael walked to the back of the stage where the orchestra pit was as the lights faded out. the assistant producer yelled "Make sure someone meets him there, with a flashlight."


----------



## black kamagong

Did anyone catch the flashlight that Bumblebee used in Transformers the movie 1 when he was signaling the Autobots to come to earth?! 

I WANT THAT FLASHLIGHT!!!!


----------



## m1ruf

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-49045.html

Surefire V70 carried the other way round. Possibly a 6p?


----------



## Size15's

m1ruf said:


> http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-49045.html
> Surefire V70 carried the other way round. Possibly a 6p?


I would expect a Z2 but it could be a 6P. Difficult to tell.


----------



## Monocrom

Just finished watching an old episode of "COPS."

A drunk who refused to leave a fast-food place was taken down by 3 police officers. One had what looked like a Streamlight Strion on his belt. Another was wearing a Surefire 6P bezel-up in a V70 holster. The female officer had a Streamlight Stinger on her belt.


----------



## Monocrom

Damn, what a night I'm having! 

Finished watching "Something Beneath" (2007) on the SyFy channel.

Starring Kevin Sorbo, this rather modern-day B-horror movie features several scenes with plenty of lights. I'm assuming that all were Wolf-Eyes models since every light that is clearly identifiable is indeed from that company. Going in reverse order of the scenes:

Conolly, the nutty doctor who falls in love with the monster, carries a *Crocodile-I HID. *(With it's unique basket-weave style head, it's not a light you see too often in films. Instead of Angry Blue, the beam looks more like Angry Teal).

Tony, the House detective's assistant, uses an *M90 Rattlesnake *while exploring the sewer. (There's a close-up of the tailcap, the body, and the head in two back-to-back scenes. Although, the W.E. logo is not visible).

Reggie & Hank, the Super & his assistant, are both using what are most likely *Turbo E4 models* while checking for the cause of the blockage in the sewer. (No crystal-clear shots of their lights in the film. But when Hank sits down, the tailcap is clearly Wolf-Eyes; and the turbo-head appears closer to the style used by W.E. than by any other company).

While Sorbo's character also uses a light in the film, we only get a clear look at the bezel. It appears to be possibly one of the models from the *6M series.*

Not sure if Wolf-Eyes had a contract with the film's producers, or if the prop-master is just a big W.E. fan.


----------



## kelmo

Last night I was catching up on "Surviving Disaster." This was the nuclear attack episode. Minneapolis - St. Paul had a very bad day. It seems Cade always finds stashed flashlights when scrounging for supplies. In this episode it was one of those plastic Husky type lights and Maglights. All his scrounged lights always have fresh cells in them too!

In the highrise fire episode he found a Surefire 9P in a janitor's closet. 

This show rocks!


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> Last night I was catching up on "Surviving Disaster." This was the nuclear attack episode. Minneapolis - St. Paul had a very bad day. It seems Cade always finds stashed flashlights when scrounging for supplies. In this episode it was one of those plastic Husky type lights and Maglights. All his scrounged lights always have fresh cells in them too!
> 
> In the highrise fire episode he found a Surefire 9P in a janitor's closet.
> 
> This show rocks!


 
Would be nice if he'd recommend that everyone carry a good flashlight on them. Even AAA keychain lights have come a long way.


----------



## Search

Was playing Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 (COD 6) a little and goodin off. I killed a fellow and was zoomed in looking at his face :shrug: when I noticed his gear had names on them. 

I'm assuming the goggles were Wiley X but it's hard to tell when they try to change the name and logo to avoid copyright infringement.

However, the only other thing that had a logo and name that I could see was the helmet light  here is a picture, see if you can guess what it really is.







If you can't read it, it says "CODEFIRE".

Next time you play video games look a little closer.


----------



## kosPap

here are some shots from last month for me:

Thick As Thieves (wouldn't miss a Morgan Freeman Movie) -






this is a Pelican HeadsUp Lite 2610 LED Headlamp


There was some fuss about the episode 24 from CSI NY - season 5 in my hometown...after all we all star in it..







and this is from 24, season 7....






what is this flashlight?

I will be posting one more pic where Bauer uses 3 lights!


----------



## Size15's

The CSI-NY flashlight appears to be an E2e

The 24 flashlight appears to be a Laser Devices model perhaps OP-1


----------



## qwertyydude

Bauer looks almost like Al Gore in that picture. He's super cereal.


----------



## kosPap

Size15's said:


> The 24 flashlight appears to be a Laser Devices model perhaps OP-1


 
damn right! I was sure I knew the knurling from somewhere!


----------



## ltiu

I recently watched Angels and Demons on Blue-Ray. Did you guys count the number of times Tom Hanks' character mentioned "I need a flashlight." in the movie ???

Darn it. His character needs to carry a light at all times. Specially the type of work he does, looking for spooky catholic stuff in old cities.


----------



## kelmo

I watched "2012" this weekend. At the end of the movie one of the shipyard workers stashed a duffel bag full of Pelican Super Sabre lights.


----------



## kelmo

qwertyydude said:


> Bauer looks almost like Al Gore in that picture. He's super cereal.



That picture reminds me more of Monica Lewinsky. He's even wearing blue...


----------



## Eric242

I just started to watch the 4th season of *The Unit*. In epiosde 4 "The Conduit" Mack Gerhardt (Max Martini) was using a *Glo-Toob Flash-Cap* while he was waiting for extraction on a beach.

Eric


----------



## Cosmo7809

Was watching cops. Seemed as though the officer had a Fenix TK10 in olive with orange boot cover.


----------



## Locoboy5150

In the film/attraction "Honey, I Shrunk the Audience" at Disneyland and Epcot, Rick Moranis uses a black 2 AA Mini Maglite.


----------



## Eric242

*The Unit* (again) Season 4 Episode 6 "Inquisition" Charles Grey (Michael Irby) uses a *Surefire U2* when he was looking for a bomb with Snake Doctor (timecode about 3:00).


----------



## black kamagong

watched PANDORUM, they were using small led flashlights, can anyone identify?


----------



## kosPap

here is one more pic from 24 season 7






that isn't a maxbeam isn't it?

BTW love the director of photography lighting setup....


----------



## jefflrrp

recDNA said:


> Anybody know what kind of flashlights the characters on NCIS use?
> 
> How about CSI - the original one.


 

On a recent episode of NCIS, Gibbs was using an SF M3. Funny part was, it was bright daytime and he was using it to look in a car. 

In fact, in a few episodes Ive seen the team use M3's.


----------



## kosPap

well all the movie props are hired, aren't they?

That explains the proliferation of this light, that and the big output taht helps with the lighting issues...


----------



## mvyrmnd

*The good crew of SG:U are stuck at the other end of the Universe...*

And these are the flashlights they are using!

Can anyone identify them?

Click the pics for bigger ones


----------



## Marduke

*Re: The good crew of SG:U are stuck at the other end of the Universe...*

Link removed - threads merged - :thanks:


----------



## Mjolnir

*Re: The good crew of SG:U are stuck at the other end of the Universe...*

That was the scene when they somehow found a device (a "plate") that could recharge primary lithium cells...

I haven't been able to figure out what those strange lantern/flashlight lights are. I can't even tell if they are incan or LED because of the strange color balance in some of the scenes. Either way, they don't seem very high end. Its strange that they have a mix of expensive surefire lights, as well as cheaper lanterns. And of course, all of the surefires are incans, which isn't ideal for a situation when the closest batteries are galaxies away.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: The worthless crew of SG:U are stuck at the other end of the Universe...*

I'm praying to the Sci-Fi Gods to snuff out this soap opera--pretending to be Sci-Fi after watching the finale "Justice" episode tonight. I won't be able to continue stabbing my eyeballs with forks if this goes into another season. 

It's small consolation that they jettisoned Rush as the boring space debris villain who will no doubt get the crashed ship working and somehow come back with an even bigger predictable chip on his shoulder. :shakehead


----------



## lctorana

*Re: The worthless crew of SG:U are stuck at the other end of the Universe...*



LuxLuthor said:


> I'm praying to the Sci-Fi Gods to snuff out this soap opera


I always thought that MacGyver-in-Space jumped the shark during Season 1


----------



## Eric242

*Re: The worthless crew of SG:U are stuck at the other end of the Universe...*

*Cold Prey 2 - Resurrection*: Ole has a *Pila GL3* while he and the two cops entered the hospital to search for the killer. You don´t get to see it until Ole is on the floor and the old woman "found the bathroom". When he is on the floor and grabs his flashlight you can see it is a Pila.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The good crew of SG:U are stuck at the other end of the Universe...*



mvyrmnd said:


> And these are the flashlights they are using!
> 
> Can anyone identify them?
> 
> Click the pics for bigger ones


 
In the first pic, one of the thick, black, flashlights is seen in lantern-mode with the head extended a bit. I know Energizer makes an inexpensive flashlight that converts into a lantern the same way. Usually sold in yellow. Perhaps they're that model with a paint job.


----------



## 276

*Re: The worthless crew of SG:U are stuck at the other end of the Universe...*



LuxLuthor said:


> I'm praying to the Sci-Fi Gods to snuff out this soap opera--pretending to be Sci-Fi after watching the finale "Justice" episode tonight. I won't be able to continue stabbing my eyeballs with forks if this goes into another season.
> 
> It's small consolation that they jettisoned Rush as the boring space debris villain who will no doubt get the crashed ship working and somehow come back with an even bigger predictable chip on his shoulder. :shakehead



I really miss the Stargate not this new version.

I agree with Monocrom on that lantern light.


----------



## AndThenThereWasLight

Has anyone identified this light as yet? I don't think it is meant to be chemical...and it may be a prop...all I ever found that was similar were Krills with Electroluminescent sheets. 

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...tombraidercosplay3/Tomb-raider-lara-light.jpg

Yeah, I know....tomb raider...


----------



## LightWalker

Can anyone identify the flashlight Steven Seagal is using in this clip? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeNENfHXOR0&feature=related


----------



## 1138

*Re: The worthless crew of SG:U are stuck at the other end of the Universe...*



LuxLuthor said:


> I'm praying to the Sci-Fi Gods to snuff out this soap opera--pretending to be Sci-Fi after watching the finale "Justice" episode tonight. I won't be able to continue stabbing my eyeballs with forks if this goes into another season.



Sorry to disappoint you, Stargate Universe has been renewed for Season 2. :thumbsup:

The Sci-Fi gods have forsaken you.


----------



## LightWalker

Can anyone identify the flashlight Steven Seagal is using in this clip at 0:59? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMODTvN3SKc&feature=related


----------



## Monocrom

LightWalker said:


> Can anyone identify the flashlight Steven Seagal is using in this clip at 0:59?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMODTvN3SKc&feature=related


 
Hard to tell. If you pause the clip at exactly 1:00, you get a bit of a close-up on the light. It kinda looks like a SF 6P. But not nearly 100% sure on that.


----------



## LightWalker

Monocrom said:


> Hard to tell. If you pause the clip at exactly 1:00, you get a bit of a close-up on the light. It kinda looks like a SF 6P. But not nearly 100% sure on that.


 
I think you're right, he's holding the tailcap switch down like you would a 6P rather than a clickie.


----------



## 276

AndThenThereWasLight said:


> Has anyone identified this light as yet? I don't think it is meant to be chemical...and it may be a prop...all I ever found that was similar were Krills with Electroluminescent sheets.
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/...tombraidercosplay3/Tomb-raider-lara-light.jpg
> 
> Yeah, I know....tomb raider...



I actually asked the same question a ways back, and was shown in a close up by another member that its actually three large glowsticks taped together.


----------



## blasterman

Greatest flashlight scene ever:

Roy Neary in Close Encounters at the intersection. After the Aliens EMP his vehicle and his flashlight switches back on causing him to change his pants


----------



## elgarak

Bestest Flashaholic scene:

Stargate Atlantis, Episode 2 (first Season):

Weir lights a candle.

Weir: The Athosians have a legend that lighting a candle will repel the bad spirits.

McKay: And why are you doing it?

Weir: It's gonna get dark in here.

McKay: Uh-huh.... [presses "on"-button on a MaxaBeam]


----------



## kelmo

elgarak said:


> Bestest Flashaholic scene:...



I beg to differ, it was Garry in John Carpenter's "The Thing!" At the end of the movie he has to stop and slap his Maglight to get it going and he gets zapped because of this!


----------



## Ajay

I saw these on episode 7 of the Acadamy on Hulu.












Ghetto strap...surefire?
Tell me what these are and you can pat yourself on the back.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

in The Search for Santa episode of Dog the Bounty Hunter, near the end, Dog's son Garry has some kind of LED headlight on when they “bounty-hunt” Santa. He also has some kind of handheld LED light (maybe the Gladius lights they have?). The headlight has "L.E.D. Headlight" on the headband.





Dog also seems to have some kind of spotlight.





Here's Dog and Garry





Note- I haven't seen some of the more recent episodes, so one might have covered what the spotlight is.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

Monocrom said:


> Finished watching "Pawn Stars" on the History channel.
> 
> Brenda, a forensic handwritting expert used a black, No-Name LED light to examine the signatures on a 1951 Yankees team-signed baseball.
> 
> I know it was LED cause the tint was blue as Hell. Considering the thickness, it was likely a 3xAAA configuration.



I just saw one where the gun shop guy used a LED light to look into a barrel of an old musket. It looked like a middle-end model, not a Mag, though.


----------



## Monocrom

LEDMaster2003_V2 said:


> in The Search for Santa episode of Dog the Bounty Hunter, near the end, Dog's son Garry has some kind of LED headlight on when they “bounty-hunt” Santa. He also has some kind of handheld LED light (maybe the Gladius lights they have?). The headlight has "L.E.D. Headlight" on the headband.


 
I actually have that model. It's a 3AAA, cheap, Made in China, No-name brand. It's literally worth a couple of bucks. (Perfect for a youngin' who might lose it).


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

elgarak said:


> Bestest Flashaholic scene:
> 
> Stargate Atlantis, Episode 2 (first Season):
> 
> Weir lights a candle.
> 
> Weir: The Athosians have a legend that lighting a candle will repel the bad spirits.
> 
> McKay: And why are you doing it?
> 
> Weir: It's gonna get dark in here.
> 
> McKay: Uh-huh.... [presses "on"-button on a MaxaBeam]



Just watched that ep (I have all 5 seasons on DVD)


----------



## Monocrom

In one of the biggest episodes of the series NCIS ("Kill Ari" Part II), an emotionally unstable Gibbs uses a Surefire M4 to search for Ducky and Jerald outside in the rain; after suspecting that both may have been killed by Ari.

Instead, he finds their discarded cellphones in the park.


----------



## dano

LightWalker said:


> Can anyone identify the flashlight Steven Seagal is using in this clip?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeNENfHXOR0&feature=related



The clip was removed. However, if it's his "Lawman" show (and I use that term VERY loosely) then they're using SF G2L's.

--dan


----------



## LightWalker

dano said:


> The clip was removed. However, if it's his "Lawman" show (and I use that term VERY loosely) then they're using SF G2L's.
> 
> --dan


 
OK, yes it was his Lawman show.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

dano said:


> The clip was removed. However, if it's his "Lawman" show (and I use that term VERY loosely) then they're using SF G2L's.
> 
> --dan



What do you mean, "very loosely", re his Lawman show?

Bill


----------



## dano

Bullzeyebill said:


> What do you mean, "very loosely", re his Lawman show?
> 
> Bill



Without getting too far off topic, he isn't a certified LEO, and his rank is honorary, not to mention the gaffs of "realism" that happen: talking into a radio w/out hitting the PTT (push-to-talk button), the repeated scenes, the rented vehicles, etc.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## JohnR66

I was watching an original "Outer Limits" episode from 1964 on Hulu. "Forms of Things Unknown". Woman was using a 3 or 4 D cell flashlight. I didn't see it clearly, but could have been like the old all chromed RayoVac lights with ribbed bodies.


----------



## tx101

Saw this cool headlamp on the BBC Top Gear Christmas Special








Does anyone know where I can get one :naughty:


----------



## etc

Akubra said:


> Surefire 6P and possibly an M6 in The Hurt Locker. Some weapon lights could be seen as well, but I have no clue what they were.



Just saw that movie, it was pretty good but also pretty disturbing.

I think they nominated it for awards and stuff. I think it's the best sandbox movie.

Yes, I saw my EDC lite in there, that was cool, and also some kind of SF mega torch (He was referring to "Level 3" when they were trying to rescue that kidnapped dude)

Good movie. You can find it online even these days.


----------



## etc

JohnR66 said:


> I was watching an original "Outer Limits" episode from 1964 on Hulu. "Forms of Things Unknown". Woman was using a 3 or 4 D cell flashlight. I didn't see it clearly, but could have been like the old all chromed RayoVac lights with ribbed bodies.



I love Outer Limits, I think I saw *every* episode. Along with Twilight Zone. 

In the same time period (circa 1970?), there was Omega Man, with Charles Heston. Synopsis: It's a TSHTF flick, where all the ppl die and one due roams around the city, fighting a small gang of other survivors.

He used some kind of lite, some dim thing, of course unable to ID it.

BTW, the recent "I am Legend" where he used Pentagon lite on AR, was based on the Omega Man but they did a bad job IMO with all the mandatory computer based SE, the original was better, at least acting wise.


----------



## Monocrom

In the action-film "Ninja Assassin," Mika uses a satin Gunmetal SF 6P after being informed by a neighbor that the lights are out. She is on edge, as she knows that something is horribly wrong. She enters her home with the light in one hand, and a sub-compact Glock pistol in the other. 

It takes several moments before the light can be positively I.D.ed. First we get a clear shot of the anti-roll feature on the bezel. Then the bezel. The way she holds the light and the dark background suggests possibly a stock 9P. But then we finally get a good look at the tailcap.

She uses the same SF model later on in the secret installation . . . Which soon becomes not-so-secret.

Several weapon lights in the film as well. Possibly Surefire, but we never get a good look at one.


----------



## swampgator

Nothing too special but I was watching the "Y2K" episode of "My Name Is Earl" and it in Earl was using a Brinkman Legend.


----------



## Monocrom

Was watching "Apocalypse Man" on the History channel a little while ago.

Rudy Reyes uses a black 4D Maglite throughout the episode. When he finds the hospital, he decides to use it as shelter. He gets the generator going, then uses his light to check the fuse box, and while walking in to the security console room. He also uses it while climbing up the stairs of the abandoned building to set up his make-shift radio transmitter. Lastly, he uses it to smash the driver's side window of an older model GMC SUV; before hot-wiring it.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Doctor Who has just changed from From David Tennant to Matt Smith. The latest BBC publicity has a very Flashaholic view of him.







I guess this means they are going a bit darker! Cool torch though - looks custom.

oooooeeeeeeeoooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## swampgator

Monocrom said:


> "Apocalypse Man"
> 
> When he finds the hospital, he decides to use it as shelter. He gets the generator going, then uses his light to check the fuse box, and while walking in to the security console room.


 
Didn't he also use it to break the hospital's window?


----------



## kelmo

Nyctophiliac said:


> Doctor Who has just changed from From David Tennant to Matt Smith. The latest BBC publicity has a very Flashaholic view of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means they are going a bit darker! Cool torch though - looks custom.
> 
> oooooeeeeeeeoooooooooooo!!!!!!



You sure thats not his screwdriver?

Does the Doctor's assistent change as well? I miss Billy Piper...


----------



## FresnelMag4

"Brundon's" flashlight looks like a Streamlight UltraStinger. Couldn't he have just called it that? I mean, Stiller got to say that he prefers a Maglite, so........


----------



## Nyctophiliac

FresnelMag4 said:


> "Brundon's" flashlight looks like a Streamlight UltraStinger. Couldn't he have just called it that? I mean, Stiller got to say that he prefers a Maglite, so........



Stiller shows that the "Lumabeam" ( Ultrastinger ) is inferior to his torch skills as he disarms Brandon - sorry, Brundin easily and drops the cells on the floor. I dare say that's not positive product placement so they had to make up the name. He can say Maglite all he wants because he lauds it, and they probably get a bit of money out of the Mag people too! I think he say's he prefers the Maglite Led - but later on he selects a Magcharger from the security wall socket and later uses it in a swordfight with the egyptians - cool.



> You sure thats not his screwdriver?



It might be - he's got a new design from the one Messrs Eccleston and Tennant had. Seems a bit too big though.


----------



## Size15's

kelmo said:


> You sure thats not his screwdriver?
> 
> Does the Doctor's assistent change as well? I miss Billy Piper...


Shirley the sonic screwdriver has a torch feature! :thumbsup:

I'm looking forward to Karen Gillan's début as the new Doctor's new Assistant being quite arresting :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom

swampgator said:


> Didn't he also use it to break the hospital's window?


 
I believe you might be right.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Size15's said:


> I'm looking forward to Karen Gillan's début as the new Doctor's new Assistant being quite arresting :naughty:




Short her skirt may be - but as yet she hasn't used a torch!


 :tinfoil:


----------



## jac2001

*Flashlights in 'chick flicks'....who knew!?*

*My wife and I went to see "Leap Year" yesterday for our anniversary. Fairly early on in the movie, Amy Adams character has a comical episode in her very small hotel room in Ireland, while trying to charge her Blackberry. She proceeds to destroy the room and kill the power to the entire town, and then whips out a small silver flashlight. Which turns out to be a Surefire E1b Backup in silver. I then have to lean over to my wife, and tell her what it is.*

*She just gives me a look, and then shakes her head:shakehead, mumbling something under her breath about dang flashlight nerds!!!!!*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

LOL jac2001, you have just got to give your wife a nice flashlight, say a single AAA PhotonFantic jeweled like Killer. Off topic a little, but sort of appropriate, cause my wife likes her's and uses it in a theater sometimes. My wife gets a kick out of my flashaholic tendencies and accompanies me to SHOT for CPF get togethers. Back to TV shows and movies.............

Bill


----------



## jac2001

*She's already got my E1e and L4!*

*J*


----------



## Patriot

jac2001 said:


> *Flashlights in 'chick flicks'....who knew!?*
> 
> *My wife and I went to see "Leap Year" yesterday for our anniversary. Fairly early on in the movie, Amy Adams character has a comical episode in her very small hotel room in Ireland, while trying to charge her Blackberry. She proceeds to destroy the room and kill the power to the entire town, and then whips out a small silver flashlight. Which turns out to be a Surefire E1b Backup in silver. I then have to lean over to my wife, and tell her what it is.*
> 
> *She just gives me a look, and then shakes her head:shakehead, mumbling something under her breath about dang flashlight nerds!!!!!*





LOL!! Funny stuff jac2001. Thanks for sharing that...


----------



## Flashaholics_UK

Nyctophiliac said:


> Doctor Who has just changed from From David Tennant to Matt Smith. The latest BBC publicity has a very Flashaholic view of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means they are going a bit darker! Cool torch though - looks custom.
> 
> oooooeeeeeeeoooooooooooo!!!!!!


 
In the last episode before the Christmas (think it was called waters of Mars) they appeared to be using Fenix TK10s when running around the big dome.

We recently supplied some light for the new Harry Potter film, but I doubt they will be recognisable when it comes out.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Flashaholics_UK said:


> In the last episode before the Christmas (think it was called waters of Mars) they appeared to be using Fenix TK10s when running around the big dome.




Absolutely correct. Check out post 606 in this thread. 

What lights did the Potter lot buy? I know loads of people working on this, so I'll look out for them. It has to be the muggles using them - as the wizards just use their wands.


----------



## Flashaholics_UK

Nyctophiliac said:


> Absolutely correct. Check out post 606 in this thread.
> 
> What lights did the Potter lot buy? I know loads of people working on this, so I'll look out for them. It has to be the muggles using them - as the wizards just use their wands.


 
Thanks for pointing me towards post 606! My wife didn't believe I could tell what they were - now I have photographic proof (I suspect this means a lot more to me than it does to her).

We supplied Fenix TK11s for the new Harry Potter film. Apparently they are going to be turned into wands so might be hard to spot when it comes out.


----------



## 276

I just got the movie Hurt Locker and saw several lights...6P, MaxaBeam and a MicroFire HID II or III.


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o-

*Re: CSI*

[FONT=&quot]*Anybody know what ther are using on C.S.I?*[/FONT]


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: CSI*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> [FONT=&quot]*Anybody know what ther are using on C.S.I?*[/FONT]


 
Older Episodes = Streamlight flashlights. Mainly Stingers and Scorpion models.

Newer Episodes = Surefire flashlights. Mainly 6P and M4 models.


----------



## Cosmo7809

Just watching an episode of Mythbusters. 

It was the one where they were testing the various security measures like laser, climbing threw air ducts and etc.

Well when Adam was cracking the safe seemed as though Jamie handed him a fenix looking light. 

Along the lines of a L1D.


Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjonzCMjcT0 look at 5:40-5:50


----------



## Monocrom

Yup, the story goes that Jaime was given the AA Fenix model as a gift by a CPFer who is a fan of the show.


----------



## kelmo

Last nights episode of "Bones" whats his name gave the homeless guy who lives in the tunnels a Gladius.


----------



## kelmo

I just watched "Pandorum." Really creepy flick. The ship's crew all had flashlights! They were about the size of a SF Titan and had the Hollywood clickie.


----------



## RGB_LED

Anyone watch "Police Woman of Broward County"? http://www.tv.com/andrea-penoyer/person/655571/viewer.html?flag=&i=0&gri=655571&grti=104&tag=main;

I came across this show last week and it surprised the heck out of me... first, because I didn't know there was such a show (sort of like "Housewives of <insert City Name>") but, instead of mindless, self-absorbed people, the PWoBC has some very cool ladies and second, Officer Andrea Penoyer is smokin' hot! :devil: Oh, and she is apparently... "...the only woman on one of South Florida's most effective anti-crime units."

Oh, to the point of all this... It looks like she has a Surefire in a Maxpedition case on her duty belt but I can't make out the model. Anyone have a guess? Here is another shot from the side in her cruiser... http://spewf.com/wp-content/gallery/police-women-andrea-penoyer/andrea2.jpg.


----------



## jhc37013

Has anyone seen the sci-fi thriller Pandorum, I can not identify the lights they are using and its eating me up. It looks about the size of a PD20 but the head looks a little bigger and I seen a close up of the beam on a wall and the hot spot looks a little smaller than a PD20. Thanks


----------



## 276

I just bought that and haven't watched it yet. I still want to keep avatar fresh in my mind from yesterday. When i do i'll keep a look out.


----------



## computernut

It's been mentioned before but I just watched the movie "The hurt locker" and there were quite a few flashlights. 6P, weapon lights, M6's, etc.


----------



## kelmo

I watched Whiteout" last weekend. The movie was just so so. Marshall Stetko, Kate Beckinsale used the venerable M4. If your a Katie B fan you must see this movie or at least the 1st scene.


----------



## Monocrom

Watching an episode of "American Pickers" on the History channel. 

Episode = "White castle on the farm."

Mike uses a red 2AA Mini-Maglite to check out a few items, such as an antique cigarette machine that he ends up buying. Frank uses what might possibly be a black 2AA Mini-Maglite, but the light looks a bit bigger and the head a bit wider than that model. Might not be a Maglite at all.

The lights are a bit dim, but apprently provide just enough illumination in the darkened rooms where everything is stored.


----------



## electromage

Ice Road Truckers:

Today I caught the last episode of Season 3, and Alex was using what looked like a SF L1 to inspect an oil leak. The funny side of it was that the other guy with him was using one of those angled disposable plastic lights.

Has anyone here seen that show?


----------



## Monocrom

electromage said:


> Has anyone here seen that show?


 
Yup. 

It's strangely fascinating.


----------



## electromage

Monocrom said:


> Yup.
> 
> It's strangely fascinating.



I think it's interesting, but it did get irritating at times. The narrator always sounds the same, and they try to make it way more dramatic and interesting than it actually is. I know they have to in order to compete with the other shows, but I'd like it if it were more technical, and they showed the scenery better (I'm thinking Top Gear here). I also got sick of watching their little CGI clips of trucks crashing through ice.


----------



## jhc37013

I'm not sure what season it was on but what I found most interesting on Ice Road was that girl driver, she was kind cute to.


----------



## BackStage

Watching Fringe prompted me to drop by. Looked like Surefire 6p's tonight.


----------



## Tachikoma

I saw *A sound of thunder* last week, really bad B-movie, the only good things were the *SureFire M4Ts* with beamcovers used by the main characters


----------



## Monocrom

Tachikoma said:


> I saw *A sound of thunder* last week, really bad B-movie, the only good things were the *SureFire M4Ts* with beamcovers used by the main characters


 
If you find an M4 without a turbo head, it's a lego.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I was watching the second episode of series 2 of 'Survivors' the other day, there is a scene where four of the principle characters walk several floors up an unlit stairwell.

They seem to be using Maglites - no suprises for a UK based show - what caught my eye was they had a mixture of Incandescant and led Mags. Resulting in white and yellow beams - not being able to colour correct for both types. This meant the yellow beams seemed weak and unimpressive. Also the incadescant were very ringy beams and the led were much smoother. 

I wonder if the lighting cameraman pulled his hair out when confronted with the props?? But what can you do with TV drama budgets in this country? You're not going to get M6 Surefires on no money.


----------



## bstrickler

BackStage said:


> Watching Fringe prompted me to drop by. Looked like Surefire 6p's tonight.



There was a 6P and what looked to be a G2 or G3


I also noticed they had an M6 in the latest episode of Vampire Diaries (pic doesn't show it, but it def was an M6)
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3313602304/nm2400045

~Brian


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery

The Burgess Radar Lights were seen in several episodes of the Andy griffith show as the patrol car lantern ...

Don Knotts was a Burgess spokesman/adman in the 60's ...

Burgess batteries and flashlights were used on the Mr Wizzard show several times ...


----------



## Monocrom

Man-Thing (2005)

One of the worst modern-day B movies out there.

However, it does feature several lights. (Mostly used by characters wandering around at night, in a swamp). Soon after the start of the film, the lead character uses what looks like a 4D Maglite. . . as he wanders around in the swamp.


----------



## kelmo

I say the "Wolfman." Benecio Del Toro was using a candle holder with reflector. 

Great movie by the way.


----------



## gallonoffuel

On 'Pawn Stars' lats night (not a new episode though, I don't think) the expert they brought out to fire a double barrel damascus flintlock shotgun was using what appeared to be a Surefire G2 to check the barrels for obstruction.


----------



## USACelt

Couldn't capture a still from the video, sorry.
On the Ghost Whisperer, season 4, episode 18 4:29 into the show you see here carrying a Surefire M6. On season 4 episode 17 another character is seen carrying a total of 4 lights in a dark tunnel 35:00 into the show, one of those appears to be a M6 also. I've noticed several times, large high output lights.


----------



## 276

gallonoffuel said:


> On 'Pawn Stars' lats night (not a new episode though, I don't think) the expert they brought out to fire a double barrel damascus flintlock shotgun was using what appeared to be a Surefire G2 to check the barrels for obstruction.



Hahaha,,, i was watching that show last night for the first time, good show.


----------



## Monocrom

*Phantasm II*

Early on in the film, Mike uses a military angle-head flashlight strapped to his chest, on the right side. We see it again near the end of the film.

Reggie uses just the head of a flashlight with a wire running out of it attached to the top of his Uber-impressive, 4-barrel, sawed-off shotgun. (Two, double-barrel shotguns clamped and welded together; then cut down to size.)

While not a highly-rated film, it was clearly the blatant inspiration for the hit series, "Supernatural."


----------



## CDP930

While not a highly-rated film, it was clearly the blatant inspiration for the hit series, "Supernatural."[/QUOTE]

Which actually has a lot of flashlight useage in the show, all 
Surefires from the looks of them.


----------



## Amigajoe

*Those flashlights you see in movies/TV shows*

You know the ones; boxy body and cone-shaped reflector? I see them all the time on TV but never IRL or for sale. Anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## wingnut86

*Re: Those flashlights you see in movies/TV shows*

Would this be what you're thinking of??


----------



## SirJMD

*Re: Those flashlights you see in movies/TV shows*

I want the ones they use in X-Files !


----------



## Amigajoe

*Re: Those flashlights you see in movies/TV shows*

Hmmm. Apparently the server there is down (or being overwhelmed?).
But based on the specs in the URL I found a close approximation:
http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00AaETkgGnotTQ/Super-Handheld-Xenon-Searchlight-NL-75-.jpg
That's pretty much what I'm talking about. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Benson

The linked one is a Maxabeam -- which is what you see in the movies.

The one you just posted seems like it may be a Chinese copy?


----------



## Monocrom

*Living Hell *(2008)

A small group of four soldiers discover that a section of wall is hollow. They have two lights on them. One looks like a Pelican lantern. The female soldier uses a Streamlight Stinger to tap on the wall, to discover it's hollow. They then unknowingly release the film's monster.


----------



## computernut

I watched Whiteout last night and every flashlight was a Surefire M4.


----------



## rjr104

I don't know if this has been brought up before. I did a cursory google and found no evidence of it. If it has I apologize. Showtimes' Dexter. Season one epesode 7. A SF 12ZM. Blew me away. That ain't exactally your hardware store movie prop.
RJ


----------



## andyw513

BackStage said:


> Watching Fringe prompted me to drop by. Looked like Surefire 6p's tonight.



Is it sad...or awesome...that you can read that, then reach to your nightstand and actually produce a 6P...lol...


----------



## Monocrom

*From Beyond *(1986)

Bubba uses a small, hand-held, square light near the start of the film to search for the fuse box.

Close to the end of the film, Bubba uses what looks to be a black 2D Maglite to distract the swarm of other-worldly, flesh-eating, insects that are attacking Katherine and Robert. He tosses the light away, knowing that the insects will go after the light. Unfortunately the flashlight lands in a group of heavy cables, and the beam shines directly onto Bubba himself. With horror, he realizes what is about to happen . . . 

Near the end of the film, after escaping from the hospital, Katherine goes back to the house to destroy the evil machine. She goes up to the attic, and uses what is possibly a black 4D Maglite in order to carefully place her bomb, and set the timer. (No clue where she got the bomb from, especially so quickly; and considering it did look at least a bit sophisticated. :shrug

This horror films deals with a unique aspect of horror and the supernatural that is quite creative. Unfortunately this film is also top contender for "Most Over The Top, Gory, Special Effects in a Film Ever."


----------



## kelmo

In "Survivors" (shown on this side of the pond on BBC America) they use 4D Mags. Apparently our UK brethren didn't survive the Euroflu...


----------



## Monocrom

*Surveillance *(2008)

Near the start of the movie, the Head of Mall Security named Harley, uses a Surefire M3 (not M3T) to check the inventory against what's listed on the inventory log. He finds that Palmer, a manager at the Mall, has been stealing inventory by listing a few items here and there as damaged & returned. Harley promptly turns him in to the police.

He first becomes suspicious when he notices merchandise being placed in a darkened corner of one of the stock rooms, while watching surveillance.


----------



## Size15's

The Crazies movie featured military types using M500A-type WeaponLights and HL1 Helmet Lights


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "The Unit."

Episode ~ "Force Majeure."

The character Bob Brown uses an Underwater Kinetics light as he discoveres a room full of patients who were left behind during the evacuation. Later on, he uses the same light between his teeth while saving the elderly Marine as they dive underneath the rising waters in order to get to safety.

Light was an all-black model and appeared to be one using 4AA cells.


----------



## kelmo

In the last episode of "Survivors" someone had to smack their Maglight to get it going. I think Mags are getting a bad Hollywood rap, literally!


----------



## Monocrom

*Bloodsuckers* (2005)

At the start of the film, the team searches for vampires that might have stayed behind at the facility where the massacre took place. The team's assault weapons have Wolf-Eyes M90 Rattlesnakes mounted on top of them. There's even an up-close shot where you can see the printing on the body of one of the M90's.

One of the team members has what looks like an Elektrolumens Blaster mounted on top of his weapon.


----------



## Monocrom

Reality Show ~ "Campus PD."

Officer Ellison pulls over a couple of college students in a red SUV, at night. He has a Streamlight Stinger.

SUV was driving without lights on. Driver is 18, and has clearly been drinking. Ellison gives him numerous chances to tell the truth. (Too many chances IMHO.)

Finally, the driver admits to being intoxicated. Despite having behaved a bit of an @$$, Ellison cuts him a break by not arresting him. Since the passenger is intoxicated as well, Ellison calls the boy's father (who is the registered owner of the vehicle) and tells him where he can pick up his SUV since his son is too drunk to drive it.


----------



## kelmo

In "The Forgotten" the team use M6s with crenelated bezels (5).


----------



## Monocrom

Reality Show ~ "Ice Road Truckers."

Episode ~ "Canadian Invasion."

At the start of the episode, Jack comes upon a Chevy Avalanche that has slid off a very dangerous stretch of road and into a deep ditch. Being -31 degrees below zero, and considering that there's no rescue personel remotely close by, Jack realizes that if he leaves the passengers of the Chevy; they'll die.

He uses what looks an awful lot like a black Fenix P1D to get a closer look. Even tossing the light into his mouth so he can use both hands. Another guy helping Jack, possibly his companion driver in the "Oversized Load" truck, uses a headlamp to light things up. Jack soon uses his tow-straps to pull the SUV out of the ditch. While doing so, he nearly ends up in the ditch on the other side of the road.


----------



## John_Galt

Today on "Psych," it appeared some of the actors were using Lumapower D-Mini's. 
They never zoomed in on a brand name, but they appeared to be small (as in single cell) with a larger turbo-head, and a very ringy, concentrated beam. Definitely LED, from the color temperature, and they didn't appear to have a donut hole in the beam, leading me to think either XR-E or SST models. Also, "Gus" appeared to turn his on from the tailcap, and held it in an overhand position...

I'm not sure what the name of the episode was, or if it was an old or new one...


----------



## Monocrom

*Screamers: The Hunting *(2009)

Numerous hand-held lights used by the rescue team. But only one scene that provides even a somewhat good view. One of the team members uses a black Pelican 3330 model tucked in his mouth, while examining the various robotic parts in the Screamers assembly plant. The other hand-helds might possibly be Pelican M6 models. But no clear shots of those in the film.

Schwartz has a clear plastic fauxton hanging from her vest as she covers up the dead body of one of the planet's survivors.

There's an interesting twist ending to the film.


----------



## computernut

2012: Near the end everyone is using bright yellow Pelican lights in the water. Not sure what models but they are LEDs for sure.


----------



## sqchram

Any guesses for Ninja Assassin?

Oh, is Whiteout decent? I like Kate Beckinsdale =]


----------



## Monocrom

sqchram said:


> Any guesses for Ninja Assassin?


 
See my post (#671) on page 23 of this thread.

No guesses needed.


----------



## LEDninja

computernut said:


> 2012: Near the end everyone is using bright yellow Pelican lights in the water. Not sure what models but they are LEDs for sure.












Never got the DVD. Grabbed these from the 2nd trailer.


----------



## Campdavid

Flipping channels last night, saw a flashlight and STOPPED on that show. It was an episode of Castle? Never watched the show but the detectives (or whatever) were using SF G3's!!! There was even a nice close up of the bezel for positive identification.

Cool man.


----------



## kelmo

On "24" an EMP weapon was detonated in CTU and their backup LED lanterns still functioned!


----------



## Advil

kelmo said:


> On "24" an EMP weapon was detonated in CTU and their backup LED lanterns still functioned!



did you catch what lights they had mounted on their M4? looked like a surefire m600 at first but i dunno


----------



## branespload

Bruce Lee in The Big Boss (1971)

















yeah he kills a baddie with a flashlight.. lol


----------



## Solscud007

I was playing God of War 3 and the head of Helios (Sun god) is a giant flashlight. does that count? haha

http://www.blpgaming.com/userfiles/GOW3 Helios' Head.jpg


----------



## angelofwar

Solscud007 said:


> I was playing God of War 3 and the head of Helios (Sun god) is a giant flashlight. does that count? haha
> 
> http://www.blpgaming.com/userfiles/GOW3 Helios' Head.jpg


 
If so, the Marine in Doom-3 is using an Inova of some sorts (Bolt?), and Snake can attach an M961 to his carbine and a in MGS4 and uses a 618FA on his 870.


----------



## Monocrom

*Raptor Island *(2004)

Soon after the rescue of the female scientist, she asks Lorenzo Lamas' character for a flashlight. He hands her a Surefire 6P (or a near exact clone of one) from a pocket on his tactical vest.


----------



## Size15's

Please resize the image in line with our rules.


----------



## COAST

Theres a couple Surefires in The Hurt Locker


----------



## jhc37013

The God Of War pic looks cool but it's WAY to big.


----------



## Monocrom

*28 Days Later *(2002)

Selena uses a crappy-looking hand-held spotlight to explore the building that has working electricity, at night. Nearly abandoning her companion as they run up the stairs through the building to escape the infected.

As a side note, this film is one of best I've ever seen; in terms of the zombie genre. Not your typical zombies-chase-group-of-survivors-picking-them-off-one-by-one cookie cutter formula. Interesting take on the whole zombie theme. Definitely worth seeing.


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> *28 Days Later *(2002)
> 
> Selena uses a crappy-looking hand-held spotlight to explore the building that has working electricity, at night. Nearly abandoning her companion as they run up the stairs through the building to escape the infected.
> 
> As a side note, this film is one of best I've ever seen; in terms of the zombie genre. Not your typical zombies-chase-group-of-survivors-picking-them-off-one-by-one cookie cutter formula. Interesting take on the whole zombie theme. Definitely worth seeing.


 
Love the flick..once you "get" the ending, it's like re-watching the end to "invasion of the body snatchers."...it just hit's ya like a ton of bricks.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah "28 Days later" was not a bad formula, I like the previous installment as well... wonder if they'll go the "Hollywood route" and milk it for a third movie? :thinking:


I have been wondering what the light Kate Miller-Heidke uses in her music video for "caught in the crowd" looks like a retro/LED hybrid :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> Love the flick..once you "get" the ending, it's like re-watching the end to "invasion of the body snatchers."...it just hit's ya like a ton of bricks.


 
A twist ending is one thing. What I liked about the film was the twist regarding the "cure" to the virus that the soldiers believed was the answer to restoring humanity.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Sanctuary."

Episode ~ "Kush."

In this very creepy episode, Dr. Magnus and Will are stranded along with a handful of other folks after their plane crashes in the Himalayas. A rare creature escapes from the cargo hold. Using its supernatural powers, it kills off the survivors one-by-one. Magnus and Will must stop it before it kills them all.

During the episode, they use a couple of lights that look very much like Surefire M4 models in constant-on mode. Tough to tell since we never get a good look at the lights during the episode. But in several scenes we see bits & pieces of the light. Checkering on the body, tailcap that looks suspiciously like a z41, large diameter heads, lens and very forward portions of the bezel. If they are not M4 models, they are perfect clones.


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> A twist ending is one thing. What I liked about the film was the twist regarding the "cure" to the virus that the soldiers believed was the answer to restoring humanity.


 
*SPOILER ALERT for 28 Days Later*

OK...you're refering to "*28 WEEKS later",* correct?I was referring to 28 Days Later...the guy never got infected with the "rage" by the blood like every one else did. When he "snaps" at the end, he became infected the same way the monkeys did in the beginning...by "seeing to much horror" if you will. I thought that was a neat and though provoking ending. I think there was a few Weapon mounted lights on the holed british soldiers weapons???


----------



## Mr Bigglow

[email protected] said:


> Yeah "28 Days later" was not a bad formula, I like the previous installment as well... wonder if they'll go the "Hollywood route" and milk it for a third movie? :thinking:
> 
> 
> I have been wondering what the light Kate Miller-Heidke uses in her music video for "caught in the crowd" looks like a retro/LED hybrid :thumbsup:


 
She has a flashlight?


----------



## Locoboy5150

In the original TV show Miami Vice, several characters are shown using black 5 D cell incandescent Maglites.


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> OK...you're refering to "*28 WEEKS later",* correct?I was referring to 28 Days Later...


 
Nope. My previous posts about the film were just about "28 Days Later," and _only _about that film.


----------



## John_Galt

[email protected] said:


> Yeah "28 Days later" was not a bad formula, I like the previous installment as well... wonder if they'll go the "Hollywood route" and milk it for a third movie? :thinking:
> 
> 
> I have been wondering what the light Kate Miller-Heidke uses in her music video for "caught in the crowd" looks like a retro/LED hybrid :thumbsup:



Looks kind of like a mag, from the switch, but the head seems out of proportion, and from the beam pattern, it looks like an aspheric lens (probably slightly de-focused).


----------



## dandism

Looks like an old big head Rayovac Sportsman modded with LED and small reflector. :duh2:


----------



## kramer5150

Has anyone seen the new Burger King commercial? The Burger King goes Night-ops covert and breaks into a secure building to compare blueprints of a McDonalds egg McMuffin. He has (what looks like) a Surefire G2L in his mouth as hes reading over the technical documents... Matte black body with a round shiny bezel.

I guess the Burger King dude is a CPF'er

LOL


----------



## Firehawk1227

Anyone here seen the latest episode of Supernatural where I believe Dean was holding a Jetbeam M1X! 

Can someone else that's seen the episode confirm that? The episode was called "Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid". 






Sorry about the picture quality, not the best but if someone's seen the episode, they'll know whether it is or isn't. Thanks!


----------



## John_Galt

Firehawk1227 said:


> Anyone here seen the latest episode of Supernatural where I believe Dean was holding a Jetbeam M1X!
> 
> Can someone else that's seen the episode confirm that? The episode was called "Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality, not the best but if someone's seen the episode, they'll know whether it is or isn't. Thanks!




I would say it looks more like a Surefire M4 devastator... From what can be seen of the tailcap, and the color of the anodizing...


----------



## DimeRazorback

They often use the M4 in supernatural :thumbsup:


----------



## Firehawk1227

After comparing the picture below with a pictured taken from another CPF'er, I am now convinced it is a Surefire M4. Thank you!

Pay special attention to the 3 lines of blurred text and compare them to a M4.


----------



## pounder

they used a M4 in NCIS a few weeks ago..Dinozzo and Ziva each had one..seems they are pretty popular in shows..


----------



## kramer5150

Firehawk1227 said:


> Anyone here seen the latest episode of Supernatural where I believe Dean was holding a Jetbeam M1X!
> 
> Can someone else that's seen the episode confirm that? The episode was called "Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality, not the best but if someone's seen the episode, they'll know whether it is or isn't. Thanks!



thats an M4. Oops little late in my reply


----------



## Monocrom

Reality Show ~ "Speeders."

Deputy Rickter pulls over a driver in a white van for speeding. He uses a Streamlight UltraStinger while conducting the late-night traffic stop.

Turns out the driver was speeding because his passenger ate some bad sardines, and he didn't want his buddy to puke in his van. So, he was speeding to get his buddy home before it was too late. Unfortunately, it turns out the driver hasn't had a vaild license since 1991. (Episode was shot in 2009.) Driver was arrested.


----------



## LightChaser

In FlashForward S01E13, I spotted these. It looks like the same light in all except the 3rd image, but I could be wrong. Also, at the risk of getting my flashaholic card revoked, I have to admit that I can't identify any of the lights. 

Anybody care to ID 'em?


----------



## kelmo

They look like Strion LED HPs and a Maxabeam.


----------



## frankiej

The smaller ones sure look like Streamlight Super Tacs to me. My buddy at work has one, and I tell him he ought to use it if he ever becomes a Salvation Army bell ringer. Strange shape indeed!


----------



## Monocrom

Yup, clearly Streamlight SuperTacs and a Maxabeam.


----------



## joser

hello
I leave the site of the movie the descent (do not know if this set already) where you can see headlights most of the time because the girls go potholing.
in fact on the website, let us curiously virtual flashlight.


----------



## John_Galt

joser said:


> hello
> I leave the site of the movie the descent (do not know if this set already) where you can see headlights most of the time because the girls go potholing.
> in fact on the website, let us curiously virtual flashlight.




wut?

I realize that English may not be your first language, so it seems like you are trying to say that the link you've provided has some pictures of the lights that the girls in the movie "The Descent" used when they went caving...


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah . . . When you try to look around using the crappy flashlight feature, a monster jumps out at you. Had wished that sort of shock video was extinct by now.


----------



## Dioni

Nice link. thanks!
I had never heard about this movie. Many headlamps indeed judging by the trailler.


----------



## jhc37013

Dioni said:


> Nice link. thanks!
> I had never heard about this movie. Many headlamps indeed judging by the trailler.




The Descent is one of my favorite monster movies and lots of headlamp use.


----------



## Size15's

I really like The Descent too although there were no flashlights of note that I recall. The sequel is poor apparently... I've not bothered to catch it.


----------



## KiwiMark

On Human Target S01E10 Chance & Doc go into a mine with flashlights that look pretty interesting - can someone shed some light (deliberate pun) on what they are?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

KiwiMark said:


> On Human Target S01E10 Chance & Doc go into a mine with flashlights that look pretty interesting - can someone shed some light (deliberate pun) on what they are?


A couple of pics even. The longer one appears to be a AE light maybe a AELight 20W Xenide or close.



 ..


----------



## Monocrom

Flashfirstask?later said:


> A couple of pics even. The longer one appears to be a AE light maybe a AELight 20W Xenide or close.
> 
> 
> 
> ..


 
Ah yes, AE light in the second pic. Other light in that pic and light in the first pic is clearly a Wolf-Eyes model. Most likely a Boxer 24W model. Possibly 10W model.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Monocrom said:


> Ah yes, AE light in the second pic. Other light in that pic and light in the first pic is clearly a Wolf-Eyes model. Most likely a Boxer 24W model. Possibly 10W model.


Ah yes the Wolf-Eyes Boxer as it does look like a current 10W version.


----------



## SuperTrouper

Size15's said:


> I really like The Descent too although there were no flashlights of note that I recall. The sequel is poor apparently... I've not bothered to catch it.



You're not missing much, aside from a few questions being answered, and seeing a Maglite still working while fully submerged in water...

It just raised a bigger question really to my mind!


----------



## Monocrom

Reality Show ~ "Southern Fried Stings."

Jay is called in to investigate possible trespassers. The property owners, a married couple, have been having problems with folks taking their large boat on joy rides on the river; on the back of their property.

Using night vision goggles, Jay and his team discover a man engaged in some mild adult activity with two young women on the deck of the boat. One of Jay's employees lights them up with a Stanley spotlight. As soon as he does, the man on the boat takes off by jumping into the river. He then runs to his truck . . . wearing his Birthday Suit. Jay jumps in his own vehicle, and chases after the trespasser who then promptly drives his truck into the river! :laughing:

Jay leaves his vehicle, and jumps into the river. He pulls the man out, and one of Jay's employees takes the man into custody. The young women learn that the boat and the property do not belong to naked man. (Apparently he told them it was all his.) This prompts one of the young women, who is attractive and topless, to attempt to give naked man a good swift kick in the family jewels. She misses, and all three are taken into custody for trespassing.

BTW, this was just one of the cases highlighted in the very first episode of the show.

*EDIT:*

Since naked man was taken into custody, he had to call up his wife and explain everything. After all, someone had to come by to make sure his truck got pulled out of the river. (LOL.)


----------



## Monocrom

{_Thanks to our favorite Serving Wench, I can now post the following_...}

*Kick-*** *(2010)

The weapon-light mounted on the underside of what appears to be a full-sized Sig Sauer pistol in the first-person shooter scene is a FoxFury AWL-P Pistol light. Beam is on the blue side, with a strobe option.

***_Anyone interested in learning more about the film "Kick-***," check out my movie review in the link below._

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/271681

(Thank You Greta!)

*EDIT:*

Turns out that the weapon light used in the film was an XTI Procyon. And the handgun itself was an H&K USP Compact. This is according to CPFer SexieWASD, in the recently-made thread titled, Hit girls flashlight in "kick ***." Two other CPFers in the same thread were able to verify the above with the use of screenshots from the movie.


----------



## SmurfTacular

Can anyone indentify the flashlight used in the Burger King commercial?


----------



## Locoboy5150

In Miami Vice season 3, episode 9 titled "Baby Blues," the bad guy uses a blue incandescent 2 AA Mini-Maglite to see his way inside a hospital A/C duct. It's kind of rare in that it clearly shows the actor turning it on and the viewer can easily see the infamous donut hole beam pattern of Mag Instruments' trademarked focusing beam on a wall.


----------



## [email protected]

During Season 4 of Dexter, he seems to be using a Streamlight 3C-UV Twin-task a fair bit IIRC in previous seasons it was a UV wand type device 

Additionally in the horror movie Mirrors, Keiffer Sutherland playing the recovering alcoholic Ex-Policeman (working as Night Security) makes use of the ubiquitous Maglight


----------



## tolkaze

John_Galt said:


> Looks kind of like a mag, from the switch, but the head seems out of proportion, and from the beam pattern, it looks like an aspheric lens (probably slightly de-focused).




I reckon its more likely something like this

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158873


----------



## nasa779

*light in the supernatural series*

its the light the brothers use (dean and whatshisname) anyone have an idea of what it is? it looks like a fenix tk30 to me


----------



## jch79

*Re: light in the supernatural series*

Dunno, but your post belongs here.

A lot of times, a screen cap helps as well. Easy to do from TV and computer.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## pounder

*Re: light in the supernatural series*



nasa779 said:


> its the light the brothers use (dean and whatshisname) anyone have an idea of what it is? it looks like a fenix tk30 to me


 

dean and sam always use a surefire M4 devastator..they always use the m4 on CSI and NCIS also..


----------



## LeeDeaton

I just saw a GE Healthymagination commercial, the one with doctors checking throats all over the world with cheap little plastic incandescent penlights that I couldn't recognize. Except about halfway through, there was a Fenix LD20! They showed it again a few seconds later, only this time the doctor was clearly holding it backwards.


----------



## LEDninja

LeeDeaton said:


> I just saw a GE Healthymagination commercial, the one with doctors checking throats all over the world with cheap little plastic incandescent penlights that I couldn't recognize. Except about halfway through, there was a Fenix LD20! They showed it again a few seconds later, only this time the doctor was clearly holding it backwards.


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/261923


----------



## Monocrom

*Mothman *(2010)

When the last three members of the guilty party meet at the old mill to perform the "vanishing" ritual, they have one 4D Black Maglite flashlight between them. After the ritual, things go horribly wrong . . .


----------



## Mr Bigglow

A question! Doctor Who, latest incarnation, first episode, first aired in NA last week. The Doctor grabs some weird British torch-flashlight half the size of a breadbox, sort of like the kind of thing we hang on walls here to come on during power outages. It went by fast but the Doctor apparently spins a crank multiple times to turn on the light. So: what the heck was that crazy thing?


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "NCIS"

Episode ~ "Missing."

In this extremely creepy episode the team investigates the disappearence of an EOD Specialist. Held in an underground sewer cell, the Specialist is tortured. He is horrified later when his captor reveals the reason why. 

Tony gets captured, and is locked up with the Specialist. All his weapons were taken away. But Tony pulls out a single-edged version of a Bowen Belt-Buckle knife, and uses it to escape with the Specialist. Gibbs and Kate follow a suspect (Major Sacco) to the sewers. He enters, using a light that appears to be a Brinkmann Legend LX model.

Gibbs and Kate are possibly using Surefire 6P models as they enter the sewer system.

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Episode ~ "Good Wives Club."

Team searches for a kidnapped Petty Officer held in a bunker. She's in a wedding dress, and the room she's in has been converted into a 1950's bedroom. Team searches a cluster of bunkers using black, 3D Maglites. 

(This one contains a nice twist ending.)


----------



## 276

Monocrom said:


> Series ~ "NCIS"
> 
> Episode ~ "Missing."
> 
> In this extremely creepy episode the team investigates the disappearence of an EOD Specialist. Held in an underground sewer cell, the Specialist is tortured. He is horrified later when his captor reveals the reason why.
> 
> Tony gets captured, and is locked up with the Specialist. All his weapons were taken away. But Tony pulls out a single-edged version of a Bowen Belt-Buckle knife, and uses it to escape with the Specialist. Gibbs and Kate follow a suspect (Major Sacco) to the sewers. He enters, using a light that appears to be a Brinkmann Legend LX model.
> 
> Gibbs and Kate are possibly using Surefire 6P models as they enter the sewer system.
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> Episode ~ "Good Wives Club."
> 
> Team searches for a kidnapped Petty Officer held in a bunker. She's in a wedding dress, and the room she's in has been converted into a 1950's bedroom. Team searches a cluster of bunkers using black, 3D Maglites.
> 
> (This one contains a nice twist ending.)



I am actually watching the missing episode on tv right now.


----------



## Monocrom

276 said:


> I am actually watching the missing episode on tv right now.


 
Hope you enjoyed it. I made sure not to reveal the creepiest part. 

Also . . . 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Series ~ "JAG"

Episode ~ "Sightings."

Captain Rabb and an associate investigate an abandoned air-field rumored to be used by aliens from space. Investigating the interior of the buildings, they use a couple of black 3D Maglites. 

Soon, they encounter green-eyed "creatures" with homicidal intentions. 

(Quite creepy.)


----------



## kelmo

I just watched "Angels and Demons" again. Possibly the coolest flashlight movie scene ever is when they are in the crypts to exhume the Pope's body and the lights go out, all of the Vatican guard instantly whip out flashlights. 6Ps?


----------



## Monocrom

*Boogeyman 2 *(2008)

A rather rare film. This is one that was originally a Direct-to-DVD release. However, it's good enough that it has been shown in movie theaters in foreign countries. The creepy factor is captured perfectly in this horror film about the Boogeyman. Laura Porter is a troubled young woman who is terribly afraid of the Boogeyman. She tries to find help for her phobia by checking into a mental health facility. There she meets other troubled teens . . . Who soon start dying off one by one, based on their own individual phobias. Laura is certain that the Boogeyman is responsible.

After the first death, the power gets cut. They're trapped inside the facility, and must wait til morning before someone comes to open the main doors. 

Near the end of the film, Laura gets her hands on a full-sized, black, Maglite. Most likely a 3D, but possibly, 2D model. The rather weak output from the flashlight is used to highlight the creepy nature of the film as she makes her way down the darkened hallway. Desperately hoping the Boogeyman doesn't jump out at her, poor Laura is not so lucky . . . 

Contains a very nice twist ending you won't see coming.


----------



## KiwiMark

Monocrom said:


> Near the end of the film, Laura gets her hands on a full-sized, black, Maglite. Most likely a 3D, but possibly, 2D model. The rather weak output from the flashlight is used to highlight the creepy nature of the film as she makes her way down the darkened hallway. Desperately hoping the Boogeyman doesn't jump out at her, poor Laura is not so lucky . . .



Laura shoulda done a RoP Mod on that Maglite - that'd scare the boogeyman away!


----------



## Jack Reacher

One thing that always makes me smile, and which applies to both TV and older movies, is where the protagonist switches a flashlight either ON or OFF, but the out-of-screen tungsten-halogen filament Klieg lights can't be dimmed or fired up sufficiently fast enough to emulate this.

Also, often when the hero fires up his flashlight, the whole scene — even from pitch darkness — is suddenly flooded with about 2 million lumens LOL.

—Jack.


----------



## Mr_Black

On the TV show The Amazing Race, contestant Michael (a police detective) uses what looks like a SureFire 6P or Z2 (because of the way he is holding it) to help him search through a stone art store to find a special stamp.


----------



## Size15's

It's not a Z2 or current 6P due to the bezel. My guess is it's a 6Z.


----------



## jhc37013

SuperTrouper said:


> You're not missing much, aside from a few questions being answered, and seeing a Maglite still working while fully submerged in water...
> 
> It just raised a bigger question really to my mind!



I'm watching Descent 2 right now as they go into the cave their sporting Petzl Hybrid Duo 5 headlamps and also a incan model Petzl not sure the model.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Supernatural"

Episode ~ "Asylum."

At the beginning, two cops use 3D black Maglites to search the abandonded insane asylum for a group of trespassing teens. Kelly's flashlight gives out right before he gets possessed. 

Dean and Sam arrive. They soon bump into Gavin and his girlfriend, Kat. Gavin apparently has an older Surefire Commander model, while Kat seems to have a 6P. 

While trying to protect the teens, both brothers experience similar malfunctions with their Surefire M4 models; in seperate scenes. 

Clearly a show centered around horror and science fiction. After all, we know even one M4 wouldn't malfunction like that in real life.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "iCarly"

Episode ~ "iBelieve in Bigfoot."

As the gang heads into the woods to search for Bigfoot, they encounter two young guys who are also searching for the mythical creature. The newcomers refuse to leave the site that the team has staked out. Sam convinces them to leave by doing what she does best . . . beating up guys. One of the newcomers has a red 3D Maglite. While the other one is using a blue version of the same model.


----------



## gswitter

I'm in the middle of The Descent 2. Everyone's got Petzl headlamps (Duo's or Zoom's) and 3D Maglites (conveniently alternating between LEDs when the film makers need to illuminate something and incans when they need to obscure something) Liberal use of diffuser film, too.

Salon reviewed the film in their "straight-to-video but worth seeing" series, claiming it wasn't up to the original, but still decent. They lied. It sucks.


----------



## Monocrom

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind *(2004)

In this weird concept film, Kate Winslet's character finds a Surefire M6 in an unoccupied Summer Home that she breaks into soon after meeting Jim carrey's character. She uses the home-owners' flashlight to explore the house. 

Not the first time that an M6 has been used as common 2D Maglite in the movies. If you're ever stuck in a Hollywood movie, head to the nearest hardware store and stock up on M6s. Apparently they're cheap there.


----------



## pounder

this weeks criminal minds had a streamlight super tac in it..even close ups of it and everything..was petty cool..


----------



## CARNAL1

Series: "Bones"

Episode: "The Boy with the Answer" 5/13/2010 on the Fox network.

In one scene Dr. Jack Hodgins was using a "Foxfire Hammer" to examine something, I don't know what it was, I was concentrating on the light.

Thank God for High Def.

Check it out if you get a chance.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## LEDninja

THE BACK-UP PLAN
J Lo scrounging around in a dumpster looking for a cuddle pillow her boyfriend had tossed. Yellow plastic light. I think its a Dorcy 41-2961 2D GEL BRITE.


----------



## Monocrom

CARNAL1 said:


> Series: "Bones"
> 
> Episode: "The Boy with the Answer" 5/13/2010 on the Fox network.
> 
> In one scene Dr. Jack Hodgins was using a "Foxfire Hammer" to examine something . . .


 
Ah, nothing better than finding an obscure light in a TV show or movie. :twothumbs


----------



## txdude321

anyone watch this weeks episode of criminal minds on cbs? In one scene the power gets shut down and one of the agents has to go outside in the dark and reset the switch and she is holding some type of flashlight it looked like a streamlight to me but im not sure


----------



## Chadder

txdude321 said:


> anyone watch this weeks episode of criminal minds on cbs? In one scene the power gets shut down and one of the agents has to go outside in the dark and reset the switch and she is holding some type of flashlight it looked like a streamlight to me but im not sure


 

It was a Streamlight super tac. I love how the criminal was just a few yards away and she could not see his face. They should have chosen another light for her to use for the story. Any good flashaholic knows that the supertac is a thrower and would have lit up his face as clear as day!!


----------



## pounder

txdude321 said:


> anyone watch this weeks episode of criminal minds on cbs? In one scene the power gets shut down and one of the agents has to go outside in the dark and reset the switch and she is holding some type of flashlight it looked like a streamlight to me but im not sure



lol I posted 3 posts up..


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

Show: Factory Made

Episode: ??? (no info on Science Channel's website or tv.com, from this year)

They show Pelican's  StealthLite™ 2410PL  being made.







Opening shot of it. It was rotating on a turntable and on.





Zoomed in view showing the ID.





Showing the O-ring being inserted, and the little factoid explaining how flashlights got their name.





LED Assemblies.





Final shot of it.


----------



## txdude321

pounder said:


> lol I posted 3 posts up..



whoops lol i wasnt quite awake when i posted my bad!


----------



## pounder

txdude321 said:


> whoops lol i wasnt quite awake when i posted my bad!




no prob man..they sure focused on that light in the ep..was pretty cool..


----------



## SmurfTacular

I was watching COPS earlier today, and one of the cops had a 4D Maglite with a Terra-Lux drop in, and I was like OMFG.


----------



## 8Fishes

Watchin House MD
Season 6, Episode 21

Hugh is doing some search and rescue inside of a collapsed building.
Just thought I would share, but I have no idea what light it is. I'm sure someone here knows.


----------



## kelmo

That looks like a Streamlight Scorpian LED.

Welcome to CPF 8Fishes!


----------



## daf3m

Nice episode indeed!!!


----------



## 8Fishes

Thanks. That light does look like it is a pretty good thrower. Thanks for the ID


----------



## 276

Was just watching NCIS Los Angeles and Hetty was using a Surefire 10X Dominator to light up there headquarters.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Top Gear"

Episode ~ "Budget Supercars."

While trying to complete the challenge in which they must each change the oil and the spark plugs in their old Supercars which were purchased used for around $10,000 each (in British pounds), James May uses a Pelican flashlight to check the engine of his constantly dying Lambo.

It looks like a Pelican M6 model with a red boot on the tailcap switch. Tought to tell, since we don't get a really good shot of the light. However, one small shot reveals that the bezel design is clearly Pelican. And their M6 model does sometimes get sold with a red boot covering the tailcap switch.

In the end, the Top Gear experts recommend not trying to live with a cheap Supercar. Just not worth it. (For those who want to see why, the 4 part episode can be found on youtube.)


----------



## RedForest UK

Does anyone know what the light used in a similar top gear episode where they have a distance challenge with a small budget/used car, and the headlights gave out? There is a bit after where they are just driving along using the flashlight out of the window instead of the headlights :thinking:


----------



## John_Galt

There was also the Top Gear challenge where they purchased 4wd cars in Bolivia, and were dropped off in the jungle.

James May is terrified of heights, and as they're starting out tells Jeremy and Richard that if they play their old joke of running ino the back of his car, he'll cut their "bleeping heads off..." Richard does eventually slamw into the back of May, May stops his car, pulls out his machete, and proceeds to poke it through the window of Hammonds FJ40.At one point, the alternator in James Mays Suzuki Samurai dies. To make matter worse, they are in the dark near the start of the Bolivian "Death Road." It's getting dark, and they still have to drive the rest of the way. Hammond and May switch batteries so that James can continue to drive, but, because the alternator isn't charging the battery, May can't use his headlights. They solve the problem by taping two or three of those 9LED 3AAA lights on his bumper, and he follows Hammonds FJ40 at about 10feet.


----------



## jhc37013

In Keven Costner's thriller The New Daughter it looks like near the he he uses a G2 incan. The tint looked really nice in the places he use it ( I won't do any spoilers).

It is really hard to make out if it's a G2 or 6P or a clone of sorts because the scenes are so dark but I still think I seen a quick shot of a G2 body.


----------



## 276

John_Galt said:


> There was also the Top Gear challenge where they purchased 4wd cars in Bolivia, and were dropped off in the jungle.
> 
> James May is terrified of heights, and as they're starting out tells Jeremy and Richard that if they play their old joke of running ino the back of his car, he'll cut their "bleeping heads off..." Richard does eventually slamw into the back of May, May stops his car, pulls out his machete, and proceeds to poke it through the window of Hammonds FJ40.At one point, the alternator in James Mays Suzuki Samurai dies. To make matter worse, they are in the dark near the start of the Bolivian "Death Road." It's getting dark, and they still have to drive the rest of the way. Hammond and May switch batteries so that James can continue to drive, but, because the alternator isn't charging the battery, May can't use his headlights. They solve the problem by taping two or three of those 9LED 3AAA lights on his bumper, and he follows Hammonds FJ40 at about 10feet.



That was a very funny episode , i could not stop laughing when Hammond turned on his headlamp and it made that noise.


----------



## Monocrom

*The Devil's Curse *(2008)

A group of college kids sneak into an abandoned buiding, and end up summoning a demon. They use two lanterns and two handheld flashlights while navigating through the building. The lanterns are battery-powered LED models with very angry blue tints. The flashlights are 3D black Maglite models that have clearly been modded for the film. Output in some of the scenes from the Maglites would rival that of a Surefire M6 on fresh cells, running the MN21 lamp assembly. Ironically, in other scenes, output is indeed what you'd expect from a stock full-sized Maglite.


----------



## pounder

276 said:


> That was a very funny episode , i could not stop laughing when Hammond turned on his headlamp and it made that noise.




that whole episode is hilarious.. "poo is coming out!" lol


----------



## John_Galt

pounder said:


> that whole episode is hilarious.. "poo is coming out!" lol




"Does Clarkson have the chain saw?" "yes" "Oh, dear...":laughing:


----------



## Size15's

I'm catching up with my Sky+...
Chris Ryan's Strike Back ep1 had SureFire M3-CB's, and ep2 had SureFire E1B's.


----------



## wmirag

I just saw Full Metal Jacket on Blu Ray (Deluxe Edition). There is a lot more detail but not quite enough to tell what flashlight Joker is using when he confronts Pyle in Hartman's head.

It looks an awful lot like a [email protected], but the time frame for the toilet scene is 1967 (just before Tet) and the first [email protected] light was introduced in 1979.

Is this another case of Hollywood making a technical faux-pax?

W.


----------



## FoxFury

CARNAL1 said:


> Series: "Bones"
> 
> Episode: "The Boy with the Answer" 5/13/2010 on the Fox network.
> 
> In one scene Dr. Jack Hodgins was using a "Foxfire Hammer" to examine something, I don't know what it was, I was concentrating on the light.
> 
> Thank God for High Def.
> 
> Check it out if you get a chance.
> 
> Happy Dark Trails



Good eyes CARNAL1!!

The FoxFury HammerHead 470 nm ALS has been seen in a few episodes of Bones this past season. 
Here is a screenshot from the episode you mentioned. 






http://www.foxfury.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=101


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Overhaulin'"

Episode ~ "Parts Guy."

A guy who works in an auto parts store unknowingly hands over his 1971 Chevelle to the team from Overhaulin.'

Without a key for the trunk, Chip breaks into it by drilling out the lock. Another member of the team shines a red 2D Maglite inside the trunk for a better look. (Wasn't really much to see in there.)


----------



## FresnelMag4

Yes, that is his sonic screwdriver.


----------



## Monocrom

*Dark Floors *(2008)

Ben uses the security guard's flashlight in this creepy horror film. Beam patterm is similar to that of a Surefire L1 Cree in high-mode, if it was on steroids. Clean, no rings. Tough to get a good look at the actual flashlight. But from various scenes, it looks like a 3D (possibly 2D) black Maglite. (Clearly modified for use in the film.)


----------



## Howecollc

*Casino (1995)*

In the film Joe Pesci and his crew are robbing someone's house. While Joe is turning the homeowner's picture frames face down on the dresser, he has a MagCharger in his hand.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "NCIS"

Episode ~ "Iced."

At the start of the episode, Gibbs and the team search for clues after a young boy finds a dead body just below the surface of a frozen lake. Arriving at the crime scene, the sun has already set. Gibbs and Ducky use a couple of hand-held flashlights. (Possibly Surefire 6P models.) The rest of the team uses Maxabeam Search lights. (The Maxabeams are clearly identifiable in the scene.)

With the Maxabeam models, they soon discover more male bodies that were dumped into the lake.


----------



## pounder

Anyone know what light they use in "signs"..particularly the ones in the basement that are older looking and gray..I searched this thread and couldn't find it anywhere..thanks


----------



## Mjolnir

pounder said:


> Anyone know what light they use in "signs"..particularly the ones in the basement that are older looking and gray..I searched this thread and couldn't find it anywhere..thanks



I have no idea, but I recall thinking about how bright they seemed for a flashlight that was just laying around in a basement. They definitely seemed to be more flood oriented; probably some D cell incan type light.

Also, in the NCIS Episode "Chimera," Gibbs and the rest of the team are equipped with some strange looking lights that have beam patterns typical of incandescents (like the "bat wings"), but seem MUCH whiter, almost like LEDs (of course, it could just be the white balance settings of the cameras). They also appear to have some sort of turbo head, and checkered knurling. Usually they use surefire M4's; these seemed to be lights intended for a similar role, but were not surefires.


----------



## Monocrom

*Banshee!!! *(2006)

Jules uses her department-issue, black, 3D Maglite in a handful of scenes while searching the woods for a missing teenaged girl.


----------



## Monocrom

*The A-Team *(2010)

Shortly after the start of the film, Hannibal is handed a black, 2AA flashlight that might be a Mini-Maglite. We soon discover that it is no ordinary "flashlight." *

*_Due to the film having just been released, I won't post spoilers._


----------



## Locoboy5150

Does anyone know which lights are used in the film Predator? I was watching that last night and several of the characters use flashlights.

As a side note, I never ever get tired of seeing the footage of Ol' Painless in action in that film!


----------



## sjmack

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but on SyFy in the show Ghost Hunters Academy, all of the ghost hunters 'cadets' use AA Minimags. A real shame :/.

I was thinking about sending the cute girl whose a criminal justice major a proper light


----------



## TMedina

Is that a flashlight in your pocket...



-Trevor


----------



## headers

TMedina said:


> Is that a flashlight in your pocket...



Variations on that expression are, to my knowledge, used as follows in the following films:



[SIZE=+1]Meatballs (1979) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Are those Clorets in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Cheech & Chong's The Corsican Brothers (1984) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Is that a wart in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Scrooged (1988)- [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Glad to see me, or is that a shotgun in your pocket?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Who Framed Roger Rabbit (1988) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Is that a rabbit in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]It's Pat (1994) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Is that a banana in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me ?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]I Got the Hook Up (1998) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Is that your cell phone in your pocket or are you just happy to see me.[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]America's Sweethearts (2001) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]That a gun in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Run Ronnie Run (2002) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Tell me, is that a beer in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]What the Bleep!?: Down the Rabbit Hole (2006) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Is that a rocket in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Home Movie (2008) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Is that a carrot in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Sex and Lies in Sin City: The Ted Binion Scandal (2008) - [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Is that a bar of silver in your pocket,
or are you just happy to see me?[/SIZE]

Flashlights are often key parts of movie plots, scene setting and metaphors but they do not show up here. The reason they need to use all these special modded lights is to bring out on film the precise mood, tension and dramatic elements in an exaggerated manner that filters down to the average viewer. For example a flashlight has often the same dramatic usage as a firearm, though of course many more firearms are referenced in films. I would have thought that the humble flashlight would also figure into the lowbrow humour but I guess not enough Hollywood types have an EDC light. 

S


----------



## 65535

Lie to Me Season 1 Episode 12 Blinded

Caught a glimpse of I believe a GatLight.





Click for a full screen cap with episode name and time.


----------



## John_Galt

That doesn't look like a GatLight. The tail switch appears wrong, and it seems much too large...


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Sighted a Fenix T1 in last night's "Doctor Who" penultimate episode - 'Pandorica Opens'


As used by Alex Kingston playing Riversong, have a look...






and a bit closer...






Doctor Who previously had Fenix T1's in an episode last year called 'Waters of Mars' - the Fenix gets around doesn't it?

I like the fashion nowadays of filming actors with torches held close to their heads - it means you always get good shots of the torches.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Angel"

Episode ~ "You're Welcome."

Cordy awakes to help Angel after the team finds a scene of slaughter. 

During that scene, Gunn and Wesley use a pair of lights that are likely Streamlight UltraStingers as they illuminate the carnage.


----------



## Juggernaut

Mjolnir said:


> I have no idea, but I recall thinking about how bright they seemed for a flashlight that was just laying around in a basement. They definitely seemed to be more flood oriented; probably some D cell incan type light.
> 
> Also, in the NCIS Episode "Chimera," Gibbs and the rest of the team are equipped with some strange looking lights that have beam patterns typical of incandescents (like the "bat wings"), but seem MUCH whiter, almost like LEDs (of course, it could just be the white balance settings of the cameras). They also appear to have some sort of turbo head, and checkered knurling. Usually they use surefire M4's; these seemed to be lights intended for a similar role, but were not surefires.


 
Wolf Eyes Eagle series “look like SF turbo head light”:shrug:?
 
"1,300th Post"


----------



## Brigadier

On the TV show NCIS, they use M3T's quite a bit.


----------



## Monocrom

Brigadier said:


> On the TV show NCIS, they use M3T's quite a bit.


 
Really?

I love the series. Once noticed an M4, but have never seen an M3T. 

Would you happen to know which episodes they are used in?


----------



## Brigadier

Monocrom said:


> Really?
> 
> I love the series. Once noticed an M4, but have never seen an M3T.
> 
> Would you happen to know which episodes they are used in?


 

Not exactly, but I do know they were used in the first half of season 7. I know they were M3T's due to the combat grip shaped body vs the straight M4.


----------



## kosPap

sorry gusy but could not amke screen captures

there is anew survival series in discovery channel....Dual Survival

In the latest episode (No3 - out of air)
they use 2 headlamps and a green big torch....infact later on one of the duo uses the reflector to light a fire....

you can see it on
http://www.youtube.com/user/DualSurvival
and the reruns
http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=1.13897.26172.39182.3

enjoy, kostas


----------



## NightKids

Just watched 'Seven' last night, Brad Pitt and Morgan Freeman were both using maglite LED versions I think... lol

I can even see the donut holes in a lot of the scenes... :fail:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

NightKids said:


> Just watched 'Seven' last night, Brad Pitt and Morgan Freeman were both using maglite LED versions I think... lol
> 
> I can even see the donut holes in a lot of the scenes... :fail:



Seven, 1995. Those would not have been mag LED versions in 1995. Incan versions, no doubt.

Bill


----------



## kosPap

kinda remmber there was a lot of blue in the dark shots.....so maybe the change in color temp/white balance had a similar effect on the Mags beams....


----------



## Solscud007

jac2001 said:


> *Flashlights in 'chick flicks'....who knew!?*
> 
> *My wife and I went to see "Leap Year" yesterday for our anniversary. Fairly early on in the movie, Amy Adams character has a comical episode in her very small hotel room in Ireland, while trying to charge her Blackberry. She proceeds to destroy the room and kill the power to the entire town, and then whips out a small silver flashlight. Which turns out to be a Surefire E1b Backup in silver. I then have to lean over to my wife, and tell her what it is.*
> 
> *She just gives me a look, and then shakes her head:shakehead, mumbling something under her breath about dang flashlight nerds!!!!!*




My fiancee and I are watching this right now. I had my suspicions that she was using a surefire due to the beam profile, then when the scene switched I got to see a closer shot of it. Sure enough it was a Silver E1B. My fiancee bought one for me so that is one Surefire, I have that she can recognize. We laughed when i pointed it out.


----------



## NightKids

Bullzeyebill said:


> Seven, 1995. Those would not have been mag LED versions in 1995. Incan versions, no doubt.
> 
> Bill


 
Hmm that's weird... the lights looked so blueish/white, it's hard to believe they are incans...

Does anyone else know what they could be?


----------



## kosPap

have you considered the whole stage lighting? the final print might be captured / printed in anotmher white balance


----------



## Ian2381

I have recently watched the National treasure 2 and has been amazed on the flashlights used, being tossed and still working. I believe it's surefires.


----------



## TMedina

Probably already mentioned:

_Supernatural_: "Roadkill"

The brothers are using a M4 Devastator and a M3 Turbo Combatlight while hunting the creepy-crawlies.

Kinda gives me the itch to get one myself. 

-Trevor


----------



## Monocrom

TMedina said:


> Probably already mentioned:
> 
> _Supernatural_: "Roadkill"
> 
> The brothers are using a M4 Devastator and a M3 Turbo Combatlight while hunting the creepy-crawlies.
> 
> Kinda gives me the itch to get one myself.
> 
> -Trevor


 
Oh the M4 is definitely worth getting. Especially if you are fortunate enough to snag a Leef 2x18650 C-M body to use instead of the stock M4 body . . . like I did. :twothumbs

(9volt LF lamp with two 18650 cells, or 12volt SF lamp with four CR123 cells.)


----------



## Paul520

Cops from s22e32. Maybe an old 9P and a ?.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Predators*

Royce (Adrien Brody) appears to be using a SureFire M910A WeaponLight on his AA-12. It features quite prominently at several points during the (surprisingly good) film.


----------



## tx101

Tempest UK said:


> *Predators*
> 
> Royce (Adrien Brody) appears to be using a SureFire M910A WeaponLight on his AA-12. It features quite prominently at several points during the (surprisingly good) film.


----------



## Brigadier

Monocrom said:


> Really?
> 
> I love the series. Once noticed an M4, but have never seen an M3T.
> 
> Would you happen to know which episodes they are used in?


 
Just watched the episode "Last Man Standing", Gibbs and Vance did a tactical search in the basement with M3T's.

Also, in season 7, Episode "Masquerade", is where Tony and Ziva do the warehouse search with the M3T's.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/ncis/video/?pid=TlfbbMcquoM9IrPZdYVymhFcA5ZkruLp

They start @ 17:24 into the episode.


----------



## SmurfTacular

Tempest UK said:


> *Predators*
> 
> Royce (Adrien Brody) appears to be using a SureFire M910A WeaponLight on his AA-12. It features quite prominently at several points during the (surprisingly good) film.



I know! I couldn't stop staring at it... Damn thing almost ruined the movie for me cause I was paying to much attention to his light.


----------



## Monocrom

Brigadier said:


> Just watched the episode "Last Man Standing", Gibbs and Vance did a tactical search in the basement with M3T's.
> 
> Also, in season 7, Episode "Masquerade", is where Tony and Ziva do the warehouse search with the M3T's.
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/ncis/video/?pid=TlfbbMcquoM9IrPZdYVymhFcA5ZkruLp
> 
> They start @ 17:24 into the episode.


 
Hey thanks for the link. lovecpf

Definitely M3T models in their hands. Ziva mentions the time she was captured. So they started using those models in the later episodes in the series.


----------



## kosPap

yesterday I caught aan episode of "Get Smart" an amuizng spy series with a 007-copycat agent "maxwell Smart" and his female companion, 99, battling the agents of KAOS

anyway...when it si time to gear up, the technician gives them blinking signalling lights....Earings for 99, and a blinking pen for mrSmart....

What do you know...45 years latter we are far beyong that!

back to the series....MrSmart succefully uses the signaling pen to contact the pickup sub....But makes the wrong choice and it is the KAOS sub!:nana:

PS...googling the series I also found a link to the new version of 1995


----------



## Monocrom

*A Sound of Thunder *(2005)

Surefire M4 models are used prominently in this film. They are each equipped with beam covers that fold flat when in the open position.

This film is a movie-length version of an episode in an old horror series who's name escapes me. In that half-hour version, rich men go on Pre-historic hunting trips thanks to the aid of a time machine. Dinosaurs are chosen who's death would be imminent anyway. (So as not to screw up history by killing a creature that is important to mankind.) Many of the same aspects are present in both versions. Both have a team escorting the rich hunter. Both use a wide platform to prevent making contact with the ground. Both feature the death of a butterfly that the hunter accidentally steps on. Both feature a horribly altered future due to the careless actions of the inept hunter.

In the movie version, evolution itself is altered. A small group must set things right. And struggle to do so against various monsterous creatures that evolved in bizarre ways. In the horror series, the team returns only to discover that America no longer exists. Their way of life no longer exists. Nazi Germany won the 2nd World War and has taken over everything. But since only the members of the team are aware of the change, everyone else around them acts as though everything is fine. The Team leader is even given a warm welcome from the company receptionist. Checking the shoes of the inept, rich, hunter; the team leader finds the crushed butterfly under the hunter's boot. Realizing that nothing can be done to fix the altered world, the team leader then shoots the hunter in the head.

(In all honesty, the half-hour episode was better than the film.)


----------



## yowzer

Monocrom said:


> *A Sound of Thunder *(2005)
> 
> Surefire M4 models are used prominently in this film. They are each equipped with beam covers that fold flat when in the open position.
> 
> This film is a movie-length version of an episode in an old horror series who's name escapes me.



That episode was a filmed version of a famous short story by Ray Bradbury. The tv series was the not-very-old 'The Ray Bradbury Theater', from the mid/late 80's.


----------



## Monocrom

I appreciate the help. :thanks:


----------



## Monocrom

*Ghost Ship *(2002)

Immediately after their salvage ship blows up, members of the crew sit around discussing what went wrong. In that scene, a Maxabeam sits clearly visible on a table behind one of the crew members.


----------



## ebow86

I was watching the movies "Pandorum", which is set in the year 3097. In the begining when Ben Foster wakes up and is walking around I was amazed to see him using an small incandescent flashlight! What were the movie producers thinking? See that, 1087 years in the future and were's still using incan's because there's a demand, score another win for the incandescents


----------



## vasp1

*Tinie Tempah - Frisky (music video)*

Ok - this isn't a movie or a TV show but it does have a scene where some girls are dancing around waving torches - they look like Maglites - it's difficult to tell.

Are there any Drum'n'Bass aficionados here on CPF who can identify the gear?


----------



## horizonseeker

Maybe this hasn't been mentioned, but the game "Alan Wake" is all about flashlights. The game requires the use of flashlight to "burn" away the darkness before enemies can be killed.

The flashlight model in the game seems to be the energizer flashlight with the dimming controls. In fact, IIRC, you can pick up "lithium battery" to replenish the flashlight.

The light "life bar", though, is a generic maglite.

check out the walkthrough video here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4YRctghLOk&feature=related


----------



## Batou00159

276 said:


> Theres supposed to be a sequel to Descent, hopefully they will have better lights!



no they dont mag again in blue this time:tired:


----------



## ebow86

ebow86 said:


> I was watching the movies "Pandorum", which is set in the year 3097. In the begining when Ben Foster wakes up and is walking around I was amazed to see him using an small incandescent flashlight! What were the movie producers thinking? See that, 1087 years in the future and were's still using incan's because there's a demand, score another win for the incandescents


 

Here's what I don't get. The movie producers went at such great length to create this spaceship over 1000 years in the future. Every little detail, yet right off the bat, one of the earliest scenes there's Ben Foster, shining the beam, an extremely yellow beam, of an incandescent light. Talk about a movie set needing a flashaholic! Come on, I love incandescent's, but over a 1000 years in the future? I would hope to think LED's color rendition would have advanced enough that we wouldn't need incan's.


----------



## Chadder

ebow86 said:


> Here's what I don't get. The movie producers went at such great length to create this spaceship over 1000 years in the future. Every little detail, yet right off the bat, one of the earliest scenes there's Ben Foster, shining the beam, an extremely yellow beam, of an incandescent light. Talk about a movie set needing a flashaholic! Come on, I love incandescent's, but over a 1000 years in the future? I would hope to think LED's color rendition would have advanced enough that we wouldn't need incan's.


 
Well you know Incans have not been around near 1000yrs. I hope in 1000-yrs we have advanced well beyond LED's!!


----------



## 276

Batou00159 said:


> no they dont mag again in blue this time:tired:



I didn't even know that that movie came out until someone on here mentioned it. I am not even interested to find it.


----------



## Monocrom

*Ghost Voyage *(2008)

A couple of Maxabeams used in this horror movie, as nine strangers wake up on a cargo ship that apparently has only one crew member. The ship contains a secret that links all nine of them together.


----------



## Solscud007

I watched a new japanese anime series called Catshit One. I saw a scoutlight on a modified AK.


----------



## jhc37013

ebow86 said:


> Here's what I don't get. The movie producers went at such great length to create this spaceship over 1000 years in the future. Every little detail, yet right off the bat, one of the earliest scenes there's Ben Foster, shining the beam, an extremely yellow beam, of an incandescent light. \



I don't remember any incans all I remember is a light that looked a little like a PD20 or something similar.


----------



## Monocrom

*Killer Pad *(2008)

Three dim-witted losers move into a luxury house up on the Hollywood hills. It soon becomes clear that something is very wrong with the house. Yet, it takes them awhile to catch on; as the only one who can warn them is a Mexican pool cleaner who doesn't speak any English.

In both basement scenes, a large, black, flashlight is used to investigate the mysterious hole in the ground. At first, it appears to be a MagCharger. But the head is too big and its shape isn't quite right, in this comedy/horror film with guest appearences from a handful of B-list celebrities.


----------



## Trashman

I just started watching Torchwood a couple of weeks ago and I notice that they alway use Maglites.


----------



## Monocrom

*Dead End *(2003)

Shortly after picking up a mysterious young woman, a family travelling through backroads experiences horrific horror. Dad gets out of the family vehicle to investigate something in the road. He uses a black 2D Maglite to make a sickening discovery.

The flashlight ends up being used in several scenes in this highly underrated horror film. The film proves you don't need a ton of special effects, gore, or a huge budget to make a truly creepy creation. Worth seeing if you can find it.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "James May's Toy Stories"

Episode ~ "Train."

Near the end of this episode, the toy trains are running quite late. Night falls as they head into town on their outdoor tracks. A couple of folks put on headlamps. James himself starts off using a cheap, orange, 2D flashlight to tack the progress of the trains, and to give a quick interview. He soon switches to a black, 2D Maglite with a bit of orange tap wrapped around the barrel of the light, near the tailcap.


----------



## Locoboy5150

Series - Miami Vice

Season - 4

Episode - "The Big Thaw"

Officers Sonny Crockett and Stan Switek break into a cryogenics lab to investigate inside. They have big black 5 D cell Kel-lites with them to light up the lab.

Edit

Ricardo Tubbs also had a black 5 D cell Kel-lite in this episode too.


----------



## knightrider

Locoboy5150 said:


> Series - Miami Vice
> 
> Season - 4
> 
> Episode - "The Big Thaw"
> 
> Officers Sonny Crockett and Stan Switek break into a cryogenics lab to investigate inside. They have big black 5 D cell Kel-lites with them to light up the lab.



Nice one! Just watched the beginning. Hulu is great!


----------



## Mathiashogevold

At a TV crime show in Norway, the police womens used LED Lenser P17's


----------



## Chadder

This past weekend I watched three half hour shows on Spike TV. One was concealed carry where they followed people from around the country that traveled to texas for a concealed carry class. The other two shows were tactical and security shows. All of them featured various tactical lights. The sponsor of all three shows was Insight Techlologies so even the commericals were about lights. Sorry no links but they were great shows.


----------



## kosPap

shost taken from "Law Abiding Citizen"

is that a mag/surefire M6 combo?


----------



## Monocrom

Head looks like it might be off of one of the better Duracell lights, or possibly an older JetBeam?


----------



## 276

Monocrom said:


> Head looks like it might be off of one of the better Duracell lights,


 that's what i was thinking


----------



## LEDninja

What light is she using?


----------



## Burgess

Just watched Basil Rathbone, in "Sherlock Holmes - The Hound of the Baskerville" (~1939)


Sherlock Holmes was carrying and using a square-shaped Flashlight !

Came in handy, when the Bad Guy trapped Holmes in an underground tomb.




This was the FIRST time Basil Rathbone played his (now famous) Holmes.


Saw it on TCM (Turner Classic Movies).

:candle:
_


----------



## TMedina

Salt - a SF Z2 I think.

A 2 cell, from the size. A 6P would be thicker between her fingers; from the photo, it looks like her fingers pinch the flashlight just past the tail cap. The white triangle is probably the Surefire warning - I haven't seen another manufacturer use a similarly distinctive marker.

I haven't actually watched the movie, so I couldn't tell you for sure.

-Trevor

Edit: A bigger picture is available here. The logo appears, in fact, to be a "laser light" sticker. The body still resembles a Z2, including the white lettering barely visible under her fingers.

Edit 2: Actually, I think it might be a LED Lenser light - although I can't spot the tell-tale ring of holes around the bezel. That's the only brand that uses the laser light sticker, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Monocrom

The larger pic helps a lot.

Big yellow warning triangle on the bezel pretty much confirms that it's an LED Lenser/Coast light. Tough to tell which one though.


----------



## Solscud007

I was watching "The Good Guys" and i was excited to see my gun, the Kriss Super V. albeit it is the LE Full auto version. then i noticed the Surefire scoutlight. but it seems they taped off the surefire logo.


----------



## IamMatt

LEDninja said:


> What light is she using?



Only here could we see a picture like that...and only be interested in the flashlight!


----------



## kelmo

She must have big hands!


----------



## Monocrom

I think the flashlight is just fatter than it looks in the smaller pic.


----------



## Roger999

Saw Vaughn in Burn Notice S4E09 using a surefire M6 when he was visiting Michael's place.


----------



## Ging

Can anyone ID this torch? Seen in the new Sherlock series, episode two


----------



## Monocrom

Ging said:


> Can anyone ID this torch? Seen in the new Sherlock series, episode two


 
Looks like another LED Lenser.


----------



## Monocrom

*No Man's Land: Rise of the Reeker *(2008)

A mediocre horror film with a shocking twist at the very start, and an incredible, mind-blowing twist in the last two scenes. Makes the crappy and sometimes slow-paced middle worth tolerating.

Lights themselves are nothing special. A few lanterns, both traditional and the type designed to float if dropped in water. 4D cell flashlight that looks like it could be a bare aluminum Maglite, used by the waitress as her ex-boyfriend goes diving into a large septic tank.

Deputy uses a Black, 4D Maglite that changes into a Black 3D Maglite, and then back again while he uses it to investigate a strange noise in one of the motel rooms.

The doctor uses a Coast keychain model to check for a possible injury suffered by one of the other characters. (You can tell it's a Coast light because the holes around the bezel literally shine through.)


----------



## Monocrom

Vegas Revealed.

In this one hour special on Las Vegas, a disposeable, 2AA Rayovac flashlight is sitting on one of the desks inside a casino survellance room.


----------



## Monocrom

*Return of the Living Dead *(1985)

After cutting up the re-animated corpse, Burt and his two assistants decide to destroy the body parts by visting Ernie, the mortician; and using his oven to get the job done. When this aptly-named duo get together, Burt is holding a cheap, disposeable, orange, 2D flashlight in one hand.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Ging said:


> Can anyone ID this torch? Seen in the new Sherlock series, episode two



I remember when we watched this I was sure it was a P7 Led Lenser, but he must have a big mouth! It might be one of the earlier focusing led lensers. Which would also tally with BBC Wales props department.


----------



## Monocrom

*Doomsday *(2008)

While searching through what looks like a run-down, abandoned, building; the team is equipped with weapon and helmet mounted lights. None can be clearly identified. But one individual is using a Surefire M4 in his hand. We see the light again in two more scenes. Once when Dr. Sterling and what's left of the team reaches the large blast-doors, and again at the end of the film when Bob Hoskins' character uses it along with his handgun to search a different run-down building. In the scene where Sterling is using it, we clearly see it's the scalloped version of the SF turbo head.


----------



## Locoboy5150

I just watched this one tonight on DVD for the first time.

U.S. Marshals

Deputy Marshal Sam Gerrard (Tommy Lee Jones) and other officers use black 4D incandescent Maglites when the plane they're riding on with prisoners goes down. It looked like words normally etched on the bezels of the lights were painted over to conceal the lights.


----------



## Chadder

Platoon 1986!!
Willem Dafoe going into the tunnels doing the tunnel rat thing! Armed with his seemingly very bright fulton angle head light! Man did he make that light look cool!


----------



## grinsefalle

kosPap said:


> shost taken from "Law Abiding Citizen"
> 
> is that a mag/surefire M6 combo?




THis should be the Tigerlight Series III, I think. Finned head, pepperspray at the tailcap...

Michael


----------



## Notsure Fire

Monocrom said:


> Looks like another LED Lenser.



Yep, I'd agree. They tend to have those yellow hazard signs on them. As if that's needed... 

:shakehead


----------



## Flint&Steel

Chadder said:


> Platoon 1986!!
> Willem Dafoe going into the tunnels doing the tunnel rat thing! Armed with his seemingly very bright fulton angle head light! Man did he make that light look cool!



I caught that movie on Spike yesterday. Almost seemed like his light had an LED in it, for when he was looking around the room with the bed, the beam appeared to have a blue hue to it. But then other times, it looked yellow? Great flick.


----------



## Chadder

I know they were not using LED's in 1986 but they did upgrade lights for movie purposes. I remember a thread from a couple of years ago about how they rigged lights for movies. sometimes the caracters even had to hide cords coming out the back to get brighter lights.


On another note. I was watching a newer scooby doo cartoon last night with my kids. Even cartoons are upgrading the lights. The gang was using small tactical lights and one of the girls was using a penlight. Only I would notice something like that in a cartoon!!


----------



## Monocrom

*Arachnid *(2001)

Mercer uses a 2D Black Maglite in a couple of scenes. Doesn't look as though the Producers even bothered to modify it for the movie. In one of the scenes, Mercer uses her torch as a reading-light; while trapped by the giant spider that's trying to find a way into the bunker.


----------



## bbb74

This isn't quite tv or movies but still in the media and interesting at least (??). This guy walked the length of the amazon (4000km, took him 2.5 years), there is a picture of him in the news holding up a snake, wearing a headlamp, not sure which type.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/08/10/2978232.htm


----------



## Ging

bbb74 said:


> This isn't quite tv or movies but still in the media and interesting at least (??). This guy walked the length of the amazon (4000km, took him 2.5 years), there is a picture of him in the news holding up a snake, wearing a headlamp, not sure which type.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/08/10/2978232.htm



Its a Petzl Tikka Plus but in the professional colour design see http://www.petzl.com/en/pro/compact-headlamps/tikka-plus


----------



## Monocrom

*House of Wax *(2005)

The manikin in the movie theatre dressed up as an usher is holding an old fashioned, 2D flashlight.


----------



## kosPap

screenshots from "Icarus".. A b-movie I woudl not suggest


























this one seems like it is a teped chinese multi LED light!!!


----------



## Monocrom

kosPap said:


> screenshots from "Icarus".. A b-movie I woudl not suggest


 
Going purely by outline, the light in that pic might be a Wolf-Eyes M90 Rattlesnake.


----------



## Cesiumsponge

The Expendables. 

All sorts of Surefire products. M6. M900 and scout/universal weaponlight systems. Though to be honest, I was honed in more on the Noveske flash suppressors, Eotech holosights, and Laser Devices painters. Sometimes you get a really cheesy armorer/consultant for the movie and they end up with really cheap gear. They all had top dollar gear in this movie. They even had an Atchisson AA-12 shotgun with the FRAG-12 HE rounds.


----------



## QtrHorse

Cesiumsponge said:


> The Expendables.
> 
> All sorts of *Surefire products. M6*. M900 and scout/universal weaponlight systems. Though to be honest, I was honed in more on the Noveske flash suppressors, Eotech holosights, and Laser Devices painters. Sometimes you get a really cheesy armorer/consultant for the movie and they end up with really cheap gear. They all had top dollar gear in this movie. They even had an Atchisson AA-12 shotgun with the FRAG-12 HE rounds.


 
You forgot that the M6 apparently had a clicky in it from the forums because it clicked loudly when he turned it off.


----------



## Cesiumsponge

I always found it weird when they put the wrong sound effect on stuff when you're "in the know". It ends up making the scene awkward.

I'm also curious if they had LEDs in them because the beams were white...or they just use camera filters to take out the yellow.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I saw the movie today and was going to post about the clicky M6. And wow was it dim, he used it to dimly light a drawing. I aim mine at anything within 6 feet and I'm blinded.


----------



## Tomcat!

Doesn't this picture make you want to weep? :mecry:
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3828711424/tt1314655

And the guy's a security guard!


----------



## Locoboy5150

Tomcat! said:


> Doesn't this picture make you want to weep?



Ugh...nothing is lamer in my book than using a cell phone for *anything* other than for making a phone call.


----------



## redsox985

As I was watching The Expendables, I kept naming the SureFire lights I saw. I also noticed the clicky M6, maybe the armorer is into modding his SureFires. Additionally, it was very dim for its rated output. I was glad to see quality equipment in a very good movie. It was well made, not CGI, no stunt doubles, and well equipped.


----------



## Monocrom

Tomcat! said:


> Doesn't this picture make you want to weep? :mecry:
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3828711424/tt1314655
> 
> And the guy's a security guard!


 
Sadly, that pic is very true to Life. I've worked security for the past 5 years, mainly 3rd shift, and despite the late hours; I was never once issued a flashlight. Not even a crappy [email protected]. I had to provide my own lights. (I didn't really mind of course.) But your average guard isn't likely to bother spending his own money for a quality torch while working a crap-paying job.


----------



## Tomcat!

Locoboy5150 said:


> Ugh...nothing is lamer in my book than using a cell phone for *anything* other than for making a phone call.



Ahh, I keep pictures of hot women on mine. Does that constitute lame or creepy? 




Monocrom said:


> Sadly, that pic is very true to Life. I've worked security for the past 5 years, mainly 3rd shift, and despite the late hours; I was never once issued a flashlight. Not even a crappy [email protected] I had to provide my own lights. (I didn't really mind of course.) But your average guard isn't likely to bother spending his own money for a quality torch while working a crap-paying job.



Many years ago my brother had a small cheapo security firm, and I took over guarding a clothing factory at night while he was on holiday. I took a 4D Mag and a tyre iron. The Mag was backup to the tyre iron! 
"Two is one..."


----------



## pounder

last night's lie to me had the streamlight supertac in it..almost everyone was using one..


----------



## Monocrom

*Vice Squad *(1982)

As the vice squad and other police officers prepare to enter the warehouse where the deranged pimp was last seen, they have several flashlights. The lone female member of the squad holds up her black 3D [email protected], before going inside.

This film features the most psychotic pimp in cinema history.


----------



## etc

Just saw Polar Express, a kids cartoon movie.

Remember that ghost character on top of the train, he was using this headlight. The diameter was huge, it looked like it was 6". Of course it was just a cartoon. Any idea what they based it on?

I think it was supposed to portray the 1940's, maybe 1950's.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Dark Realm"

Episode ~ "Murder One."

A vampire hunter does his best to save the soul of a young woman married to a criminal defense attorney. The hunter uses a generic, hand-held, spotlight that has been modded with a special bulb. The bulb has a rich amber hue. When you switch it on, and point it at a vampire's face; they catch on fire and die instantly. 

Her husband has a deep, dark secret that even he himself is not aware of.


----------



## Tachikoma

*Lost 5x09*

*

*
*Uploaded with ImageShack.us*

It seems like an HID from the beam color, but no idea on the model...


----------



## dano

Tachikoma said:


> *Lost 5x09*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *Uploaded with ImageShack.us*
> 
> It seems like an HID from the beam color, but no idea on the model...



Not a HID. Looks like one of the Pelican Recoil LED lights.

-dan


----------



## chris23

I still have to read through all of this thread so sorry if this was posted already;

in The Librarian: Curse of the Judas Chalice they use 2 surefire m6's with the one person holding one in each hand at one point, and I thought that the beamshots of the lights in this movie seamed pretty good and true to their power.


----------



## Brigadier

In the USA Network Series "Burn Notice", Jesse is using an M3 while he an Michael are looking at a coded Bible in the car. The episode is called "Where There's Smoke".

http://www.hulu.com/watch/167605/burn-notice-where-theres-smoke

starting at 40:10


----------



## 276

Was watching tonight's season finale for Burn Notice (episode "Blind Spot")and about a few minutes in Sam hands Michael an angled light in the bushes to blind a guard with the strobe on it. Couldn't quite tell what it was, thought maybe it was a First light USA tomahawk but not sure.


----------



## Monocrom

*Night of the Dead *(2006)

Towards the end of this ultra crappy horror film, Peter tries to get his pregnant wife to safety. As they enter the autopsy room, he grabs a .45 Auto and the pump shotgun. She grabs a 3D, pewter, [email protected]

The film does offer up a nice twist ending that you'll never see coming. But that doesn't make up for having to sit through this mess of a film. Even by B movie standards, this film is more horrible than horror.


----------



## Roger999

Brigadier said:


> In the USA Network Series "Burn Notice", Jesse is using an M3 while he an Michael are looking at a coded Bible in the car. The episode is called "Where There's Smoke".
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/167605/burn-notice-where-theres-smoke
> 
> starting at 40:10


They put a clickie sound when the light was on constant on from twisting it .


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Boston Legal"

Episode ~ "Dumping Bella."

In this 2007 episode, Jack pulls out what appears to be a black 2C flashlight that has at least two modes. White LED light, and UV light. He confronts a co-worker whom he suspects to be having inappropriate relations with a certain woman. He tells the co-worker that her hands got into a substance that will cause them to glow under UV light. Anything she has touched will show up as well.

Switching on the UV light, we see that her hands have touched his face, chest, and migrated a bit lower as well. 

Tough to tell which light it actually is. But most likely, it is either a Streamlight or Smith & Wesson 2C model.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Burn Notice"

Episode ~ "Friends and Family."

When they break into the yard, Harlin is using what is most likely a SureFire M4. No clear shot of the entire light. But the bezel certainly appears to be a SureFire turbo head. Also, as Harlin shines the light on the ground, the beam profile is a dead match to that of the SF MN61 lamp. (I'm currently running the same lamp in my Leef-bodied M4.)

Later, when Harlin is searching for Michael on the docks, he uses a different flashlight.


----------



## GunnarGG

This is not from a TV-show or a movie. It's a commersial.
Hope it's ok anyway.

It's a commersial from Lidl, grocerystore/warehouse about keeping cost down by saving electricity to keep prices low.

This must be a wet dream for a flashaholic.
But, unfortunatly, there is no happy ending...

http://lidl.se/cps/rde/xchg/SID-0C16D97C-67C17813/lidl_se/hs.xsl/9123.htm


----------



## Monocrom

*Machete *(2010)

At the end of this ridiculously over the top film, Jessica Alba's character uses a black Streamlight SL-20X model. (But, it might have been the polymer version of the same model.)

The only other light in the film is a weapon-light that is mounted onto the trigger guard of a Glock, with a silencer, used by one of the bad guys.


----------



## 276

I am watching the season premiere of Destination truth where they go to Pompeii. About 10 -11 minutes in i saw one of them carrying a Titanium Innovations LX50 Explorer. They also used it in the second part of the show where they go to Africa. Where you can see it clear as day.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Been watching season 2 of American Picker and in second episode of season 2 I see that they have a Streamlight FireBox (halogen bi-pin bulb version and not with C4 LEDs at they call them) mounted near roof in the back of van they drive everywhere. Never did see them use it yet in the four episodes I have seen so far. They normally use say minimags, Maglite 3D, a LED light I could not recognize, cheap 6V lights and such.

As they scramble around stuff they often use a light.

edit: I see that Frank Fritz seems to prefer a light that uses the 1.5 Watt Nichia Jupiter and it looks like it could be a 2xAA with the bigger flat head?

Ok. S02 E04 Mike used the Streamlight FireBox. The battery may have been weak as the beam was quite orange.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Tachikoma said:


> *Lost 5x09*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *Uploaded with ImageShack.us*
> 
> It seems like an HID from the beam color, but no idea on the model...





dano said:


> Not a HID. Looks like one of the Pelican Recoil LED lights.
> 
> -dan



Yes it was a Pelican, a SabreLite 2020 Recoil LED as I posted a image of the body in March 2009 at https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2885605&postcount=391


----------



## Chadder

Last night on Man vs Wild, Bear showed his multi led light and gave a desrciption of the UV light that he then used to find scorpions.


----------



## rgc

There is a 6P used by John Cusack in the movie "1408" on flea bay. Kinda high starting bid. 

rgc


----------



## Monocrom

rgc said:


> There is a 6P used by John Cusack in the movie "1408" on flea bay. Kinda high starting bid.
> 
> rgc


 
Hope that price includes a truck load of documentation.

(Of all the Stephen King stories to turn into a feature-length film . . . Originally a short story, and one of King's shortest, It followed a simple formula of connect-the-dots horror. No wonder the film bombed.)


----------



## rgc

I had never heard of the film before and still have no interest in a $200 6P regardless of who has used it in the past, but, I guess some people will "collect" anything. ;^)


----------



## EZO

This is a fun and interesting thread and it makes me think that what we really need is an IMFDB for flashlights.

I'm sure many of you are familiar with the IMDB - The Internet Movie Database, an extremely comprehensive database driven web site where you can look up just about any fact you'd ever want to know about a given film. Want to know, say, who played Private Vasquez in "Aliens", just go look it up. (It was Jenette Goldstein)

Well, for those who don't know, there is a fascinating "offshoot" (no pun intended) of the IMDB web site called the IMFDB - The Internet Firearms Movie Database. It has certain things in common with the IMDB but its sole interest is in the specific firearms used in various films, TV, video games, etc. Anyone interested in firearms can easily find themselves spending hours and hours poring over the information, photos and fascinating details found on the site. (You'll find some flashlights mentioned there too.)

Imagine this thread about "Flashlights in TV shows and movies", only about firearms.......on steroids and you've got a feel for what the site is about.

So I propose that we need an IMFLDB - The Internet Movie Flashlight Database!


----------



## electromage

EZO said:


> This is a fun and interesting thread and it makes me think that what we really need is an IMFDB for flashlights.



I've had this same thought a few times. Maybe I should do something about it.


----------



## EZO

electromage said:


> I've had this same thought a few times. Maybe I should do something about it.



Yes, Yes!! Do it!!!


----------



## csshih

Bones is holding a surefire M6 with the crenelated bezel. you can see her twisting it to activate.

season 3, episode 5.


----------



## wyager

Being a hollywood armorer is, IMO, one of the best jobs in the whole world. You get paid ridiculous amounts of money to make or buy custom weapons, lights, and vehicles that, after the movie is filmed, you get to keep (either to keep using in movies or for yourself) said gear. Awesome. Hollywood directors have no problems spending .001% of their budget on a serbu super shorty, even if they just give it back to you afterwards.


----------



## kelmo

I just watched "The Crazies." Great flick IMHO. A women goes to investigate why a combine is running in a barn, she approaches without a light, when shutting down the combine she has a light (maybe a Mag LED?), and when she leaves she is without a light. She must have had a really awesome holster!


----------



## wyager

kelmo said:


> I just watched "The Crazies." Great flick IMHO. A women goes to investigate why a combine is running in a barn, she approaches without a light, when shutting down the combine she has a light (maybe a Mag LED?), and when she leaves she is without a light. She must have had a really awesome holster!



LOL, I saw that movie.... I can't seem to remember the light fiasco though. I remember her using a maglite, but I thought she got it from the combine while she was turning if off? :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

*Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D *(2010)

When trying to reach the armory, Alice uses what is most likely an LedLenser model with a wide head. (99% sure it is an LL due to the tell-tale yellow triangle that is found on the bezel of many LL lights.) Hard to tell exactly which model it is. But most likely it is LedLenser's P14, possibly P7 model.

In another scene, while examining a possible escape route, Claire is holding a Streamlight Scorpion model (inca. version). Quick shot of the bezel and body of the light during the scene. However, due to Hollywood magic, the output from everyone's handheld lights are clearly LED; as evidenced by a slight presence of Angry Blue tint. 

Several scenes involving flashlights and weapon-mounted lights in this movie. But very few clear shots. (And yes, the 3D effects are partially to blame for that.) There are a few cheesy 3D effects in the film. But overall, they didn't ruin the movie for me. Still, some of them clearly were less than cutting edge. The scenes involving the plane reminded me of the scenes in the original King Kong black & white film, which involved the planes. 

If you're an R.E. fan, you'll enjoy the film. (No revealing shots of Milla in this one though. Sorry.)


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

You know your into what flashlights are being used in a Tv series when I stopped to look at cover of the Fringe Season 2 dvd set today and tried to see what lights two were holding.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Monocrom said:


> *Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D *(2010)
> 
> When trying to reach the armory, Alice uses what is most likely an LedLenser model with a wide head. (99% sure it is an LL due to the tell-tale yellow triangle that is found on the bezel of many LL lights.) Hard to tell exactly which model it is. But most likely it is LedLenser's P14, possibly P7 model.
> 
> In another scene, while examining a possible escape route, Claire is holding a Streamlight Scorpion model (inca. version). Quick shot of the bezel and body of the light during the scene. However, due to Hollywood magic, the output from everyone's handheld lights are clearly LED; as evidenced by a slight presence of Angry Blue tint.
> 
> Several scenes involving flashlights and weapon-mounted lights in this movie. But very few clear shots. (And yes, the 3D effects are partially to blame for that.) There are a few chessy 3D effects in the film. But overall, they didn't ruin the movie for me. Still, some of them clearly were less than cutting edge. The scenes involving the plane reminded me of the scenes in the original King Kong black & white, which involved the planes.
> 
> If you're an R.E. fan, you'll enjoy the film. (No revealing shots of Milla in this one though. Sorry.)


Those were LedLenser lights used <edited> to get to the guns?. Did not think they were those though.


----------



## Monocrom

Aww . . . Don't post a spolier like that. 

But yeah, Alice's was. The others in that scene, I couldn't I.D. them.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Recognize any of the many Lanterns used in movie?


----------



## Monocrom

Flashfirstask?later said:


> Recognize any of the many Lanterns used in movie?


 
Sadly, no. 

Maybe it was the 3D feature effecting my eyes. But I recall only seeing one, red, old-fashioned lantern on the floor in one scene.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Monocrom said:


> Sadly, no.
> 
> Maybe it was the 3D feature effecting my eyes. But I recall only seeing one, red, old-fashioned lantern on the floor in one scene.



Well I mean at least those various light boxes and such.


----------



## wyager

Monocrom said:


> (No revealing shots of Milla in this one though. Sorry.)



  :shakehead
:nana:


----------



## pounder

just watched the new episode of man vs wild..it was called extreme desert..bear had a coast tac light with the UV option in it..he used it to scan for scorpions and bugs..pretty neat..


----------



## Monocrom

*Living Death *(2006)

In this twisted and genuinely creepy tale, a dead man who was poisoned returns from the grave to seek revenge. During the burial scene, Jessica uses a black 3D [email protected] to illuminate the grave before the body is tossed in.


----------



## 276

Anybody know the flashlight being used in Destination Truth it looks kinda like a RRT-3 with the handle, i am pretty sure its a dive light but i cant find out what it is. Its been in the past two episodes.


----------



## jhc37013

276 said:


> Anybody know the flashlight being used in Destination Truth it looks kinda like a RRT-3 with the handle, i am pretty sure its a dive light but i cant find out what it is. Its been in the past two episodes.



I seen that also and it looked to big to be a RRT-3, maybe a Polarin HID.


----------



## jellydonut

So I went to see that show to see what you were on about and I'm pretty sure it's some kind of HID - I can hear the hum of the ballast and it's similar to my PH-40. I know these shows are notorious for adding sound effects all over the place but I don't see why they would add electric converter hums when the light was close to the camera.:nana:

It is however way too small to be a Helios, so if it's a Polarion it's either an X1 or an Abyss.

















Looks reasonable. In motion it's easier to see the distinctive shape of the Polarion tailcap, I'm pretty sure jhc is right.


----------



## Tomcat!

Okay so this morning I was watching TV and while flicking channels, The Penguins of Madagascar came on. (Let me just point out that I was actually watching sports while having breakfast, not kids programmes. Didn't even know the penguins had a series of their own. Really! )
At one point the penguins go down into a sewer and they whip out torches. Low and behold, they're MagLites. It was very obvious what the were and naturally I was amused that the animators had gone to the trouble of making them look like the real thing. Just as I thought about this, the penguin's Mag crapped out and he was furiously beating it on the concrete floor in the scene get it going. It didn't work, and I burst out laughing, exclaiming out loud "Yup, that's a MagLite!"

I'm glad I was on my own.


----------



## wyager

LOL, do the animators browse here?


----------



## OCD

Tomcat! said:


> Okay so this morning I was watching TV and while flicking channels, The Penguins of Madagascar came on. (Let me just point out that I was actually watching sports while having breakfast, not kids programmes. Didn't even know the penguins had a series of their own. Really! )



Nothing wrong with watching the Penguins! I don't watch cartoons as I find that those today cannot compare to the classics I watched as a kid like Tom & Jerry, Heckle & Jeckle, Woody Woodpecker and the likes. Back to the Penguins, I do enjoy watching them and thus the reason for my Avatar!


----------



## Tomcat!

OCD said:


> Nothing wrong with watching the Penguins! I don't watch cartoons as I find that those today cannot compare to the classics I watched as a kid like Tom & Jerry, Heckle & Jeckle, Woody Woodpecker and the likes. Back to the Penguins, I do enjoy watching them and thus the reason for my Avatar!



Like the avatar.

Tom & Jerry (the Fred Quimby ones) and Topcat, my faves.


----------



## Monocrom

Tomcat! said:


> . . . Just as I thought about this, the penguin's Mag crapped out and he was furiously beating it on the concrete floor in the scene get it going. It didn't work, and I burst out laughing, exclaiming out loud "Yup, that's a MagLite!"


 
LOL

Looks like a certain sue-happy ******* is about to get his latest fix.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Tomcat! said:


> Okay so this morning I was watching TV and while flicking channels, The Penguins of Madagascar came on. (Let me just point out that I was actually watching sports while having breakfast, not kids programmes. Didn't even know the penguins had a series of their own. Really! )
> At one point the penguins go down into a sewer and they whip out torches. Low and behold, they're MagLites. It was very obvious what the were and naturally I was amused that the animators had gone to the trouble of making them look like the real thing. Just as I thought about this, the penguin's Mag crapped out and he was furiously beating it on the concrete floor in the scene get it going. It didn't work, and I burst out laughing, exclaiming out loud "Yup, that's a MagLite!"
> 
> I'm glad I was on my own.


You would not by chance know what the episode was called?


----------



## OCD

Flashfirstask?later said:


> You would not by chance know what the episode was called?



"Haunted Habitat". The lights show up throughout most of the episode, but the particular scene mentioned is at about 7:35 in.


----------



## wyager

Has anyone mentioned the movie kick-*** yet? That movie had an incredibly skilled armorer, 99% of the hollywood BS was cut out (except for the parts where it was obviously supposed to be a joke). No 5000 round magazines, no handgun rounds throwing people backwards, etc. and I just remembered the scene where hit-girl used a HK USP 9mm compact with this:
http://www.insighttechgear.com/images/toppic-procyon.jpg
An XTI procyon handgun light. Very cool scene


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

OCD said:


> "Haunted Habitat". The lights show up throughout most of the episode, but the particular scene mentioned is at about 7:35 in.


That was the second or third episode of season one depending on how you look at it. 

Not the only time they have used this flashlight. For example Private was using two as cones to direct Marlene (otter) back into zoo area in "Badger Pride" after she went berserk outside of Zoo and started to ride Rico. 

Another episode was Field Tripped where Rico used the light to interrogate the elephant in their hideout. Start at 5:20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN-NC_3PWwY

Actually it seems to be the flashlight of choice whenever I see one used in the show.


edit:
"Sometimes it just requires a magic touch" right before Rico starts beating it up on the concrete then it turns on. "There we go" and it shuts off again 

Actually this may be the episode where OCD's avatar came from.


----------



## Monocrom

wyager said:


> Has anyone mentioned the movie kick-*** yet?


 
I did! It's awhile back, in this thread.


----------



## trav54

Size15's said:


> In Smallville s1e15 "Nicodemus" Lana is using a Scorpion whilst Chloe is using a SureFire 9AN to search the site of a car crash.
> I'm not sure I've seen a 9AN in a movie or tv show before.



Buffy the Vampire Slayer had episodes where they ran around with Surefire 9N's.


----------



## Solscud007

Bones season premiere was last thursday. Seeley Booth was in Afghanistan and he was rocking an old style thick body Surefire M962 weaponlight on his M4


----------



## wyager

Solscud007 said:


> Bones season premiere was last thursday. Seeley Booth was in Afghanistan and he was rocking an old style thick body Surefire M962 weaponlight on his M4



Saw that!  Good show.


----------



## fexdiwle

I think so!


----------



## elgarak

Hawaii 5-0 from today (9-27): Kono (Grace Park, rrrrrrr) gets a Surefire Z2 for her graduation! With a closeup of the Z2 (RRRRRRRRRRRR)! OK, the close-up was for the personalized engraving, but never mind.


----------



## [email protected]

Now I'm 99% certain we've already discussed "The Descent" (not the FPS PC game) here already but I don't recall a discussion related to the sequel which from a Flash-a-holic's perspective could be considered a little "lack lustre" 

I noted at the outset the Petzl headlamps (a few of which appeared to be Hybrid-duo's) & 3D cell Maglite exclusivity... being used concurrently no less (must've had magical runtimes) seemed a little wasteful considering they were so far underground...


----------



## l2icel3all

Customer engraved Surefire C2 on Hawaii 5-0 tonight.


----------



## guard_01

Any one knows what is the brand name and model of the flashlights attached to the assault rifles on the umbrella troops?


----------



## Monocrom

guard_01 said:


> Any one knows what is the brand name and model of the flashlights attached to the assault rifles on the umbrella troops?


 
Current Resident Evil movie? It was tough to get a good look at them. Sometimes If you stare straight on, into the beam, you can tell if it's SureFire by seeing the distinctive dots areound the bezel. Didn't see the dots this time.


----------



## kelmo

elgarak said:


> Hawaii 5-0 from today (9-27): Kono (Grace Park, rrrrrrr) gets a Surefire Z2 for her graduation! With a closeup of the Z2 (RRRRRRRRRRRR)! OK, the close-up was for the personalized engraving, but never mind.



Sure its not a C2? The C must stand for Cylon...


----------



## trav54

kelmo said:


> Sure its not a C2? The C must stand for Cylon...



Haha!


----------



## wyager

G2 Nitrolon olive drab at the beginning of the last episode of castle.


----------



## MannyDLights

Found this one on the X files......

_*Image removed by Greta... please read Rules and FAQ's regarding posted image size_


----------



## guard_01

Monocrom said:


> Current Resident Evil movie? It was tough to get a good look at them. Sometimes If you stare straight on, into the beam, you can tell if it's SureFire by seeing the distinctive dots areound the bezel. Didn't see the dots this time.



Hmm...could it be Olight warrior series?


----------



## kelmo

MannyDLights said:


> Found this one on the X files......
> 
> _*Image removed by Greta... please read Rules and FAQ's regarding posted image size_


 

The Lumens are out there!


----------



## Monocrom

guard_01 said:


> Hmm...could it be Olight warrior series?


 
It could have been anything. Not one semi-decent view of the weapon lights, other than pretty much head on while they were switched on.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

MannyDLights, would you please size your image down to 800X800 max.

Bill


----------



## EZO

[email protected] said:


> I noted at the outset the Petzl headlamps (a few of which appeared to be Hybrid-duo's) & 3D cell Maglite exclusivity... being used concurrently no less (must've had magical runtimes) seemed a little wasteful considering they were so far underground...



I always get a kick when I see something like this in a movie. Obviously the director threw reality out the window in order to make use of the flashlights to help illuminate the scene. It's like all those sci-fi films where people are in spacesuits that have lights inside their helmets so you can see the actors faces rather than have the audience looking at blank helmet visors. In reality having lights along the edge of a space suit helmet shining in one's face would be pretty distracting. I think most people viewing the movie don't really notice these things and certainly the director needs to take dramatic license in order to keep the plot flowing. I mean, in real caving you wouldn't really see peoples faces you'd see what their headlamps were illuminating, right?


----------



## Monocrom

I don't normally watch Current TV due to their blatantly biased political slant. But every now & then, you get a documentary that's the genuine article; rather than poorly done propaganda.

Just stumbled upon a documentary of a civilian law-enforcement group in South Africa called the CPF. They work closely with the LEOs down there. Made up of shop-keepers, ordinary workers, even grand-mothers; this civilian group is far more than just a local neighborhood watch. Members of the CPF carry guns, confront criminals, perform pat-downs, raid known drug houses, and do other duties that in most countries are carried out by actual LEOs. 

The CPF does all this while performing nightly patrols. Crime in South Africa is beyond ridiculous. And there's not even close to enough LEOs out there.

During one of the drug house raids, a CPF member was using a black 3D flashlight. But not a [email protected]. (Bezel was different.) The bezel of the light was closer in appearence to the 3D model that Brinkmann puts out.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Tonights episode of Fringe had Peter Bishop using a Petzl MYO XP on his vest. 

There may have been a camera goof. Peter picks up a case and proceeds to move over to a spot nearby and Petzil the was off but right after camera shift and he is setting it down, somehow the Petzl was on despite his hands being occupied up to that point.







Looks like a job done by prop?

There also was a flashlight that he used shortly after this scene that I will see if I can capture.

Edit: it was a Streamlight Super Tac and there was not much opportunity to get a worthwhile capture.


----------



## pounder

Flashfirstask?later said:


> Tonights episode of Fringe had Peter Bishop using a Petzl MYO XP on his vest.
> 
> There may have been a camera goof. Peter picks up a case and proceeds to move over to a spot nearby and Petzil the was off but right after camera shift and he is setting it down, somehow the Petzl was on despite his hands being occupied up to that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a job done by prop?
> 
> There also was a flashlight that he used shortly after this scene that I will see if I can capture.
> 
> Edit: it was a Streamlight Super Tac and there was not much opportunity to get a worthwhile capture.


 

yeah I saw that episode..noticed the flashlight beam was very green and dim..good episode though!


----------



## wyager

pounder said:


> yeah I saw that episode..noticed the flashlight beam was very green and dim..good episode though!



He had another light... I didn't see it in detail though. Also, I was NOT expecting the midget's head to explode, LOL.


----------



## pounder

wyager said:


> He had another light... I didn't see it in detail though. Also, I was NOT expecting the midget's head to explode, LOL.


 

yeah I was expecting him to look at him real quick..all of a sudden..BOOM


----------



## wyager

pounder said:


> yeah I was expecting him to look at him real quick..all of a sudden..BOOM


Yep, with all the zombie twitching I thought he was gonna jump up and attack him, but fringe got creative.


----------



## kelmo

wyager said:


> He had another light... I didn't see it in detail though. Also, I was NOT expecting the midget's head to explode, LOL.



It looked like an old school SL Scorpian. That was a wicked scene.


----------



## Notsure Fire

kelmo said:


> It looked like an old school SL Scorpian. That was a wicked scene.



Yep, I thought it was a Scorpion too.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Charlie's Angels"

Episode ~ "Angels at Sea."

In this 1977 episode, the Angels find themselves on a cruise ship with a lunatic who has planted bombs on board. The Angels use large, possibly 4D cell, flashlights with very wide bezels to search for the bombs below deck. The lights appear to be chrome with a checkering pattern on the bodies the same as on a standard large [email protected] In horror, they learn that no matter what they do . . . the bombs will go off anyway.

Output from the lights is surprisingly good.


----------



## Mr_Black

There are plenty of flashlights in the CSI shows but the final scene of the season premiere of CSI (episode 11.01 - Shock Waves) features a lithium 123 battery. Detective Vartann is investigating a crime scene and his flashlight (I can't tell what brand/model it is) starts flickering. He borrows some spare batteries (red background with black and yellow lettering made to look like Surefire brand batteries) from CSI Sanders but accidentally drops one. It rolls towards a sleeping bag and triggers an explosive booby trap.


----------



## kelmo

Mr_Black said:


> There are plenty of flashlights in the CSI shows but the final scene of the season premiere of CSI (episode 11.01 - Shock Waves) features a lithium 123 battery. Detective Vartann is investigating a crime scene and his flashlight (I can't tell what brand/model it is) starts flickering. He borrows some spare batteries (red background with black and yellow lettering made to look like Surefire brand batteries) from CSI Sanders but accidentally drops one. It rolls towards a sleeping bag and triggers an explosive booby trap.



Two is one and one you're gone!


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Monocrom said:


> *Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D *(2010)
> 
> When trying to reach the armory, Alice uses what is most likely an LedLenser model with a wide head. (99% sure it is an LL due to the tell-tale yellow triangle that is found on the bezel of many LL lights.) Hard to tell exactly which model it is. But most likely it is LedLenser's P14, possibly P7 model.
> 
> In another scene, while examining a possible escape route, Claire is holding a Streamlight Scorpion model (inca. version). Quick shot of the bezel and body of the light during the scene. However, due to Hollywood magic, the output from everyone's handheld lights are clearly LED; as evidenced by a slight presence of Angry Blue tint.
> 
> Several scenes involving flashlights and weapon-mounted lights in this movie. But very few clear shots. (And yes, the 3D effects are partially to blame for that.) There are a few cheesy 3D effects in the film. But overall, they didn't ruin the movie for me. Still, some of them clearly were less than cutting edge. The scenes involving the plane reminded me of the scenes in the original King Kong black & white film, which involved the planes.





Flashfirstask?later said:


> Those were LedLenser lights used <edited> to get to the guns?. Did not think they were those though.


Looks like the one use by Alice at certain point was indeed a LedLenser due to the yellow triangle after all.

Could give some shots however um... why does this movie have to be so damn dark every time they use a flashlight lol as it is rather hard to get a good detail view of just about any light.

Only click on link if you do not mind a small spoiler. It is not easy to tell what model it is however the yellow triangle is quite visible.
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/329/screenshotkq.png


----------



## roberttheiii

Is that an M4 Devastator at 00:30? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fER-WhFUzoA&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Roger999

roberttheiii said:


> Is that an M4 Devastator at 00:30? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fER-WhFUzoA&feature=player_embedded#!


Looks like it might be an M3T because of the length.


----------



## wyager

from the CPFMP jetbeam contest thread.


----------



## Monocrom

roberttheiii said:


> Is that an M4 Devastator at 00:30? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fER-WhFUzoA&feature=player_embedded#!


 
It very well might be.


----------



## Shawn L

I was watching Chase on NBC the other night and all the Marshal's had Surefire X300's on their Glocks. In the preview the lead actress Kelli Giddish has a shotgun with a Surefire Weaponlight.


----------



## onlylooking

anyone tracked down the flashlights in the tv series Supernatural? I think they've used at least Sure Fire brand..not sure about the others. Screen caps to illustrate the model and brand would be appreciated.


----------



## Monocrom

onlylooking said:


> anyone tracked down the flashlights in the tv series Supernatural? I think they've used at least Sure Fire brand..not sure about the others. Screen caps to illustrate the model and brand would be appreciated.


 
Yup. Already mentioned in this topic.

SureFire M4 models.


----------



## Monocrom

*Near Dark *(1987)

Caleb's little sister uses a black 2D [email protected] to hit one of the vampires in the head, just before making her escape from the station wagon; near the end of the film.


----------



## soli

The Social Network had a couple of cops using what looked to be either 3D or 4D Maglites other than that it was flashlightless.


----------



## pounder

wyager said:


> from the CPFMP jetbeam contest thread.



I love that show and I saw that ep also..didn't know what it light it was..glad you posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Notsure Fire

I was wondering what it was. I knew it's something decent, but couldn't ID it.


----------



## John_Galt

Looks like a jetbeam with a B.A.S.S.L.T.B.

(Big-***-Scary-Looking-Tactical-Bezel) In keeping with his "non-conformist" looks.


----------



## pounder

John_Galt said:


> Looks like a jetbeam with a B.A.S.S.L.T.B.
> 
> (Big-***-Scary-Looking-Tactical-Bezel) In keeping with his "non-conformist" looks.




lol yeah no doubt..

and is it just me or is it pretty funny to use a flashlight while wearing sunglasses?


----------



## Size15's

pounder said:


> lol yeah no doubt..
> 
> and is it just me or is it pretty funny to use a flashlight while wearing sunglasses?


If he wasn't wearing the sunglasses he wouldn't need a flashlight to see things when the room lights are on!
A more dedicated Flashaholic?


----------



## KiwiMark

pounder said:


> and is it just me or is it pretty funny to use a flashlight while wearing sunglasses?



Actually that just illustrates how useful a flashlight is even on a bright sunny day - you can use a flashlight to light up dark corners. Without sunglasses your iris would just contract more and you still would have trouble seeing into the dark corner of a cupboard.


----------



## Monocrom

Size15's said:


> If he wasn't wearing the sunglasses he wouldn't need a flashlight to see things when the room lights are on!
> A more dedicated Flashaholic?



Instead of an expensive pair of sunglasses, I'd spend the money on . . . more lights! :huh:


----------



## nbp

The other night I watched a Man Vs. Wild where Bear used a UV light to look for scorpions in the Mojave Desert. It worked really well actually, they lit right up.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Monocrom said:


> Instead of an expensive pair of sunglasses, I'd spend the money on . . . more lights! :huh:


I think he was given the flashlight to use.



Size15's said:


> If he wasn't wearing the sunglasses he wouldn't need a flashlight to see things when the room lights are on!
> A more dedicated Flashaholic?


Take sunglasses off or just use the flashlight...? "whips out flashlight"


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Episode one of Lawman










Episode four of Lawman









I swear Steven has at least two if not three small lights he uses this season. anybody recognize the one used by Steven in third image?


Did not really watch the episodes other than skimming through to see the lights used. The fourth one was hard to get a idea of shape clearly.


----------



## Monocrom

I'm thinking stock red tailcap and flared bezel = Pelican M6 model in the last pic.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Greg asked Sara where she was in a packed hoarder's house.

Sara responded with "just follow the north star".


----------



## TITANER

So bad,i can't see these pics:mecry:.


----------



## TITANER

pounder said:


> I love that show and I saw that ep also..didn't know what it light it was..glad you posted :thumbsup:


 Wow,so cool .Is there any guy know what's this light.


----------



## Solscud007

Yeah it is a Jetbeam III/M with the aggressive strike bezel. I have one.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Scare Tactics"

Episode ~ "Ghoul Bus."

In one of the scares from this 2009 episode, a teenaged girl participates in a show that claims to be "Ghost Hunters," but with average folks instead of paranormal experts. One of the researchers uses a 3D [email protected] before leaving the girl and an actress who's in on it, in the dark. As he goes off, the nightvision filters on the cameras switch on. 

Sure enough the dead spirit of a lunatic appears, and speaks! He pretends to physically torment the actress who's in on it. Soon the tennaged girl is alone in the dark with the angry spirit who yells at her to leave. She screams like a little girl, and then laughs when finally let in on the joke.


----------



## Phaetos

This may have been asked before, but I couldn't find it anywhere. On the show Ghost Lab, the two guys are using a cylindrical light with an tube light on the side, and what appears to be either a standard bulb or an LED on the end. Anyone know what this light is or where it can be had?


----------



## Phaetos

I guess I killed the thread asking about Ghost Lab. :candle: Anyone got some clues?​


----------



## computernut

Just noticed a Surefire M6 in Melissa Auf der Maur's music video 'Out of our minds'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSn-K8JhrvM

She's a fellow Canadian too!


----------



## 4sevens

Just a heads up... mythbusters requested a bunch of our lights as well as abc's propmaster for "the office"


----------



## wyager

4sevens said:


> Just a heads up... mythbusters requested a bunch of our lights as well as abc's propmaster for "the office"



Really? Wow, I'll be keeping a lookout...


Also, any idea what mythbuster wants them for? 
As I've said before, being a propmaster/armorer is one of my top 3 ideal jobs as 99% of the time they pay you to buy stuff they never use for more than 1 episode...  How much you wanna bet the propmaster bought a few benchmades for the single episode where dwight showed all of his weapons?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

4sevens said:


> Just a heads up... mythbusters requested a bunch of our lights as well as abc's propmaster for "the office"


Aww come on... which ones????????????

I take it the Mythbusters wanted the 1AA/2AA versions mainly?
Or maybe the Maelstrom G5, S2 Edition ?


----------



## wyager

Flashfirstask?later said:


> Aww come one... which ones????????????
> 
> I take it the Mythbusters wanted the 1AA/2AA versions mainly?
> Or maybe the Maelstrom G5, S2 Edition ?



I'm tempted to email Adam and/or Jamie to ask them what they want them for... Any clue, 4Sevens?
Also, how many and what kind? I want to know what to look out for...


----------



## TITANER

Wow,great thread.


----------



## Roger999

wyager said:


> Really? Wow, I'll be keeping a lookout...
> 
> 
> Also, any idea what mythbuster wants them for?
> As I've said before, being a propmaster/armorer is one of my top 3 ideal jobs as 99% of the time they pay you to buy stuff they never use for more than 1 episode...  How much you wanna bet the propmaster bought a few benchmades for the single episode where dwight showed all of his weapons?


I remember either Jamie or Adam using a Fenix P2D or L1D to inspect the ballistic gel.


----------



## Mathiashogevold

Roger999 said:


> I remember either Jamie or Adam using a Fenix P2D or L1D to inspect the ballistic gel.


I think it was a L1P, according to another thread here on CPF


----------



## Solscud007

Watching the Ghost Hunters live Halloween show and Why do they use crappy lights? especially when they film in IR they can get some good IR lights. I mean the SF Vampire will light up what they want to look at.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

Heads up, The Waking Dead is on right now on AMC channel.

There may be some lights to look at also 


Only propane lanterns so far.


----------



## Solscud007

Im watching the live Ghost Hunters and a girl set down, what looks like a AA mini Mag. It was off and she asks the spirit to turn the light on. It turns on by itself. 

However I am skeptic. She asks to shut it off and nothing happens. So she "helps" out the ghost and turns the light off. However you can tell she dials the bezel so it is just at the cusp of shutting off. Then she sets it down. Nothing happens again. I think perhaps they are using a faulty mini mag that turns on by itself.


----------



## Toohotruk

Time to revive this thread.

I just saw the movie _Insidious,_ and at one point the guy goes downstairs to investigate some knocking, and he opens a drawer and pulls out an SF M6 Guardian. What I don't get, is why later on, he goes around turning on all the lights in the house looking for an intruder, instead of grabbing the M6. Then even later in the movie, he uses a kid's fluorescent lantern to see in the creepy darkness, when he knows he has SF awesomeness just sitting in a drawer by the front door. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> Time to revive this thread.
> 
> I just saw the movie _Insidious,_ and at one point the guy goes downstairs to investigate some knocking, and he opens a drawer and pulls out an SF M6 Guardian. What I don't get, is why later on, he goes around turning on all the lights in the house looking for an intruder, instead of grabbing the M6. Then even later in the movie, he uses a kid's fluorescent lantern to see in the creepy darkness, when he knows he has SF awesomeness just sitting in a drawer by the front door. :shrug:


 
Ooops! We're actually up to Part 4.

No need to revive it. Actually this topic was locked. Great Crash of 2011 strikes again. The moderator's or Administrator's post that locked the thread originally, must have gotten deleted. Along with the lock placed on the thread. I'll let them know to re-lock this since Part 4 is up and running with several posts in it already.


----------

